# General > General Chat >  Get it off your chest!

## Niamh

I thought this might be a good idea. Hopefully it doesnt go against forum rules.

Have something thats bugging you?

What about something thats annoyed or upset you?

Or if you just simply want to go 'AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'

why not come here and get it off your chest! *Just let it all out or simply rant till your hearts content.*

----------


## Pensive

Why am I making silly mistakes in my creative writings? Why am I being such a freak in all English lessons? Why do I receive stunned looks if I get 16/20. Why can't I be considered another human being, making a mistake? 

Why did she had to critisize me? Why did she have to make me feel embarrassed? 

Why am I being so much expressive now a days? Why can't I keep my emotions within myself? 

Why can't I shut my mouth up? And why do I have go on rambling about my crappy day? 

And why do I have the answer of only this last question? Why can't I seem to answer other questions?

----------


## Goodfella

A good thread Niamh. I'll soon come up with my OOPPSS!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Riesa

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggg ggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhh.  :Bawling: 

thanks, I actually feel a little better, though it was a silent scream and imaginary tearfest. good idea for a thread, I'll most likely be back.

----------


## cranberry

Great Idea and good thread >>> congratulations 

mmm why is it when you become kind people treat you worse and when you treat them like **** they behave?

and one other thing one of my recent foes made her self my best friend in order just to become better than i am in every thing (Like gandalf and Sawron)>>>> ??? Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarg h!!!!!!!!!

Thanks !

----------


## dramasnot6

Fabulous idea Niam!  :Biggrin:  Thanks!


JDNFJHDSBFJHFDSFGBJHSKGBFSHJGBbgfjgbfjhgbhjfgbjfhg bfjhgbfjhgbjfhdgbjfhgbfjdgbfdjgbjfhgbfjdgbjhfgbfjh gbfdjhgbfdjhgbfdjhgbrifgrughusghnfdjkncm STUPID MATH TAKING UP MY DRAMA STUDY TIME!!!NIDFNJKNGFJDHGNFJHDGNF

----------


## Domer121

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......am SO SICK OF mean people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pensive

Why did they have to become unfair suddenly? Wasn't I and she the one to win? But no, she had to make her favourite class win. God curse this favouritism these teachers do. 

I wonder if the teacher did it for the sake of favouritism or was there something else behind it? Behind this unfairness. 

I hated this Sports Day. I really did. They shouldn't have made us play if Grade 10 was to made win.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

why cant i just get a good night sleep? Does my body think i'm having a laugh when i say that i want to sleep till weel after ten am? Obviously it aint taking me seriously or why would i have woken up at 7.15am...on a saturday.... when i am not in work till 2!gurrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Niamh

> Why did they have to become unfair suddenly? Wasn't I and she the one to win? But no, she had to make her favourite class win. God curse this favouritism these teachers do. 
> 
> I wonder if the teacher did it for the sake of favouritism or was there something else behind it? Behind this unfairness. 
> 
> I hated this Sports Day. I really did. They shouldn't have made us play if Grade 10 was to made win.


My, thats very unfair pensive!

----------


## Adudaewen

before i start my complaint, i just want to say that i really love my job and i really do love the patients that i deal with, however having said that

WHY CAN'T PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THAT THE DOCTORS MAKE THE DAMN RULES AND I DON'T CARE THAT YOU DON'T LIKE IT, THAT'S WHY YOU'RE IN THE PSYCH WARD! OBVIOUSLY WHAT YOU WERE DOING BEFORE DIDN'T WORK SO WHY NOT JUST GIVE HIS ORDERS A DAMN TRY!!!!!!!!!!!! AND THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS ODD, JUST BAD PARENTS AND SPOILED BRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks, I really do feel better.

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww im sorry Pensive. Its terrible when you try really hard at something that is essentially hopeless, probably the worst kind of unfair.


*hands niam some chamomile tea for her sleep*

----------


## Niamh

> Aww im sorry Pensive. Its terrible when you try really hard at something that is essentially hopeless, probably the worst kind of unfair.
> 
> 
> *hands niam some chamomile tea for her sleep*


Thanks drama. you are always the thoughtful one!

----------


## Pensive

> My, thats very unfair pensive!


Well, that's life. That's fate. I am trying to make myself believe it happens. But it hurts. 

As flies to the wanton boys, "Are we to the Gods, they kill us for their sports?"

----------


## Pensive

> why cant i just get a good night sleep? Does my body think i'm having a laugh when i say that i want to sleep till weel after ten am? Obviously it aint taking me seriously or why would i have woken up at 7.15am...on a saturday.... when i am not in work till 2!gurrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Didn't you by any chance have the simple Blackish Brown Tea? Whenever I have it, I always have sleeping problems. 

Think of something wonderful, for example: You are a writer, wrote a wonderful novel and everyone is so pleased reading it. It may help.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Normal tea is a staple in the irish diet. cant live without it. Statisticly ireland drinks more tea tham britain.
I was starting to drink hot milk for a while but it started loosing its sleepy ablity. 
Oooo! just thought of something.... maybe if you all gang up on me and hit me real hard you might be able to knock me out cold.... but then again when i fell down the stairs a few years back an smashed my head a few times off wall and sill which it smashed, i didnt even knock myself out!  :Blush:

----------


## vin1391

> Normal tea is a staple in the irish diet. cant live without it. Statisticly ireland drinks more tea tham britain.
> I was starting to drink hot milk for a while but it started loosing its sleepy ablity. 
> Oooo! just thought of something.... maybe if you all gang up on me and hit me real hard you might be able to knock me out cold.... but then again when i fell down the stairs a few years back an smashed my head a few times off wall and sill which it smashed, i didnt even knock myself out!


Thats sad ...but then again you aren't the one being subjected to dreams every single time you sleep....thats what happens to me and the thing is some of those dreams came true...its reallly creepy.And these dreams are tiring me out...I feel sleepy almost all the time(except when I am at the computer).

Try taing a warm bath before bed or...listen to calming music...

----------


## Niamh

vin, before you go to bed at night do this exersise. it might help.
close you eyes, take deep rythemic breaths, breathing slowly in and out until your body is relaxed. now visualise in your mind that there is a door and this door if open. you are standing on the misty spiritual side of the door. Step back through the door until you can see yourself standing in you room. close the door until you are certain that you can not see the spiritside anymore. now imagime that there is a pink light around you body. this is a light of healing. push it to the floor so that you are grounded in reality. now slowly begin to relax your breathing until it is normal and open your eyes.

let me know if it works.

----------


## Stanislaw

printf ("My Life");

venting:

Why are engineers who use computers so dumb?

more venting:

12 hour shifts after 3 hours of sleep really suck!

and more venting:

moving sucks, its alot of work.

and some final venting:

my cd player in my car is malfunctioning, a small problem, but irritating to me. sigh.

----------


## King of Frogs

Grrr. I hate raincoats - and scottish weather! Yesterday it was raining, so when I went out I put all of my stuff (keys etc.) in my raincoat, next morning, my raincoat has all my stuff in it so I wear it to school and guess what - it's sunny! So whenever I go out I (not to put too fine a point on it) sweat like a pig under my raincoat and can't enjoy the sunshine! :Brickwall:  

Whoo...that feels better.

----------


## sealharvey

It's hard to keep on responding to unfair, unaware, uncounscious, friends and
strangers. I am working on being brave and facing my truth outloud.
Often being animated-alive scares people. do it anyway. Give them a gift of life.

"Trying to save yourself is like pulling yourself out of quicksand by your own hair." Wilhelm Reich

----------


## Pendragon

I think I'll pose mine in the words of Wayne Watson, a singer of gospel music:

I can smile, and make 'em think I'm happy
Lie, and say that things are fine
Hide that empty longing that I feel
Don't ever show it
Just keep my heart concealed...
Why, are the days so very lonely
I wonder when can my heart go free?
Who will dry the tears that no one sees?
There must be someone
To share my silent dreams

Wayne Watson, _Friend of a Wounded Heart_

----------


## Niamh

> I think I'll pose mine in the words of Wayne Watson, a singer of gospel music:
> 
> I can smile, and make 'em think I'm happy
> Lie, and say that things are fine
> Hide that empty longing that I feel
> Don't ever show it
> Just keep my heart concealed...
> Why, are the days so very lonely
> I wonder when can my heart go free?
> ...


Ooooh Pendragon.... my heart weeps! :Frown:

----------


## Schokokeks

> STUPID MATH TAKING UP MY DRAMA STUDY TIME!!!


Oh my, Drama, you are so cute  :Biggrin: .
I, on the other hand, have always enjoyed studying for maths while in high-school...I'd love to do it together with you (and lots of vegan cookies !  :Wink:  ), I'm sure it would be more fun that way  :Wink: .

I'm sorry to hear about your sleeping troubles, *Niamh*. I hereby volunteer to read to you the _Iliad_ in the original Greek every evening; it's has quite a sing-song quality, and reading it aloud was my trick for hypnotising nasty little kids at baby-sitting  :Wink:   :Tongue: . It worked 100&#37;  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Niamh

> Oh my, Drama, you are so cute .
> I, on the other hand, have always enjoyed studying for maths while in high-school...I'd love to do it together with you (and lots of vegan cookies !  ), I'm sure it would be more fun that way .
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your sleeping troubles, *Niamh*. I hereby volunteer to read to you the _Iliad_ in the original Greek every evening; it's has quite a sing-song quality, and reading it alone was my trick for hypnotising nasty little kids at baby-sitting  . It worked 100% .


 :As Sleep:   :As Sleep:   :As Sleep:   :FRlol:  (even the thought of it put me to sleep!

----------


## Pendragon

Weep not for me, Niamh, for I would not have your coutanence cast down or saddened. If I am anything, I am a survivor. The sailor rides out the storm without ever losing his love for the sea. I have been only wounded, and wounds may leave scars, but they heal. I am fortunate that I heal at a faster rate than most. 

Many of my stories are completed, five sent to the publisher yesterday. Tis Saint Paddy's Day, and I sit in my green clothing, writing poetry and visiting the few forum threads I keep up with as I heal. In the words of Douglas McArthur: "I shall return!" 

Thank you for your kindness.

Pen

----------


## Misscaroline

Pen, you're too sweet. Good luck with the publishers, and don't have too much fun tonight...

----------


## Countess

This is a great thread, btw. Rant on everyone!

You know I try hard not to complain, even though I have so many things I can complain about, like not being able to find another job, not being able to pay the rent/bills, having no medical insurance, wondering if and when I'm going to be homeless (I just foresee myself as a homeless wretch wandering the streets writing her insanity on the back of used, empty McDonalds Big-Mac wraps - the kind that are difficult to write on because they're made of wax paper)...

...but I'm not here to complain about those, or that my child flunked Social Studies last interim, or about having no friends and not having had a date / been touched in almost two years, for all of these are common enough to man...

...I'd rather ask the unique question: why do I bother entering writing contests I know I'm going to lose? Firstly, the material I submitted is religiously and politically charged; secondly, stylistically it's poetic/written above the ordinary person's reading level preference; thirdly, it's literature, not pop fiction. Fourthly, it probably really sucks but I'm too close to realize it.

I'm consoling myself with the notion that I consider Online.Literature to be comprised of the most elite thinkers, philosophers, readers and writers (which is why I'm here and have been here for so long) while the competition is being judged by everday man who is a member of the general masses, and prefers steak and potatoes to British beef brisket, especially British beef fed to members of both sexes.

And then I have the second question: why bother writing at all if one has no audience? What is the purpose of writing in a vaccum? Why don't I go to technical school and take up carpentry or something more practical, something that will earn me income, instead of stirring in the imaginary worlds of my own design and trying to unravel them before others (when there are no others?)

Why do I breathe?

Why am I, period?

Rant Off. Thanks for reading.

FHW-WOMB-MB (Future Homeless Woman Writing On McDonalds Big Mac Bags)

----------


## sam96

Who says you have no friends?!!
One of the "elite readers"here would be delighted to call you her friend.(and i'm sure not only me). :Wink:

----------


## erho

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
if there is no furture,how can we go?

everything is trouble

----------


## Niamh

> Weep not for me, Niamh, for I would not have your coutanence cast down or saddened. If I am anything, I am a survivor. The sailor rides out the storm without ever losing his love for the sea. I have been only wounded, and wounds may leave scars, but they heal. I am fortunate that I heal at a faster rate than most. 
> 
> Many of my stories are completed, five sent to the publisher yesterday. Tis Saint Paddy's Day, and I sit in my green clothing, writing poetry and visiting the few forum threads I keep up with as I heal. In the words of Douglas McArthur: "I shall return!" 
> 
> Thank you for your kindness.
> 
> Pen


Always the poet Pen :Smile:  . Happy to hear about the publishers! hope everything goes well for you and may the luck of the irish be with you on this our patron saints day! :Wink:   :Biggrin:  



> This is a great thread, btw. Rant on everyone!
> 
> You know I try hard not to complain, even though I have so many things I can complain about, like not being able to find another job, not being able to pay the rent/bills, having no medical insurance, wondering if and when I'm going to be homeless (I just foresee myself as a homeless wretch wandering the streets writing her insanity on the back of used, empty McDonalds Big-Mac wraps - the kind that are difficult to write on because they're made of wax paper)...
> 
> ...but I'm not here to complain about those, or that my child flunked Social Studies last interim, or about having no friends and not having had a date / been touched in almost two years, for all of these are common enough to man...
> 
> ...I'd rather ask the unique question: why do I bother entering writing contests I know I'm going to lose? Firstly, the material I submitted is religiously and politically charged; secondly, stylistically it's poetic/written above the ordinary person's reading level preference; thirdly, it's literature, not pop fiction. Fourthly, it probably really sucks but I'm too close to realize it.
> 
> I'm consoling myself with the notion that I consider Online.Literature to be comprised of the most elite thinkers, philosophers, readers and writers (which is why I'm here and have been here for so long) while the competition is being judged by everday man who is a member of the general masses, and prefers steak and potatoes to British beef brisket, especially British beef fed to members of both sexes.
> ...


I'm sure your work is really good. :Smile:  I suppose these people are probably the same type of people who _think_ Cecilia Ahern is good and _think_ she deserves an award. :Rolleyes:  but yet Mia Gallaghers debut novel Hellfire which was an excellent read is over looked! Do these people even read? oh look i'm starting to rant.

----------


## Countess

Nicholas Sparks is the devil (I've said this before). The man writes kitschy stuff on a third grade level and has made millions of dollars doing it. Only Lucifer could accomplish so much with so little.

I have to confess I haven't read either author you listed but the second sounds much more interesting than the first. I am really stuck forever in the 18th and 19th centuries - perhaps because I like dead people better than the living (Oh, that was the Lovecraft coming out. (- :Smile: . 

Countess

Trolling the graveyards looking for inspiration in charnal headstones/sepulchres/mausoleum.

----------


## Niamh

> Nicholas Sparks is the devil (I've said this before). The man writes kitschy stuff on a third grade level and has made millions of dollars doing it. Only Lucifer could accomplish so much with so little.
> 
> I have to confess I haven't read either author you listed but the second sounds much more interesting than the first. I am really stuck forever in the 18th and 19th centuries - perhaps because I like dead people better than the living (Oh, that was the Lovecraft coming out. (-. 
> 
> Countess
> 
> Trolling the graveyards looking for inspiration in charnal headstones/sepulchres/mausoleum.


Cecilia Aheren and Mia Gallagher are both irish authors. Cecilia is the author of, dare i say it, irish chic-lit and her books are full of cliches, while Mia Gallaghers debut novel Hellfire was about a young fifteen year old girl growing up in innercity Dublin in the 70's and 80's, stuck in a world of gangs, and drug addiction, including her own addiction and downfall. theres a little sub-story based on the hellfire club in the dublin mountains. kind of a childish idol fantasy of what went on. It was very good. Probably the best book i read in 2006 and thats saying something seeing as i read around 100 books last year!

----------


## Schokokeks

> ... while Mia Gallaghers debut novel Hellfire was about a young fifteen year old girl growing up in innercity Dublin in the 70's and 80's, stuck in a world of gangs, and drug addiction, including her own addiction and downfall ... Probably the best book i read in 2006 and thats saying something seeing as i read around 100 books last year!


I've just added it to my reading list  :Nod: . I'm keen to read a bit on Dublin and life there, and since you recommend it so heartily...  :Wink: .

----------


## Pendragon

> I have to confess I haven't read either author you listed but the second sounds much more interesting than the first. I am really stuck forever in the 18th and 19th centuries - perhaps because I like dead people better than the living (Oh, that was the Lovecraft coming out. (-. 
> 
> Countess
> 
> Trolling the graveyards looking for inspiration in charnal headstones/sepulchres/mausoleum.


Like Lovecraft do you, m'lady Countess? As it happens I just purchased and finished reading a new book _Arkham Tales: Legends of the Haunted City_ edited by William Jones, published by Chaosism Fiction, a _Call of Cthulhu_ fiction book. Very good. I also finish the first of two volumes on _Kolchak the Nightstalker_, the one I finished being _Chronicles_ (29 short stories by masters of short fiction) and I have _The Casebook_ (17 new short stories) to go! Both books are from Moonstone, which is publishing a lot of macabre stuff these days. Try it, You might like it!

Pen

----------


## B-Mental

> Like Lovecraft do you, m'lady Countess? As it happens I just purchased and finished reading a new book _Arkham Tales: Legends of the Haunted City_ edited by William Jones, published by Chaosism Fiction, a _Call of Cthulhu_ fiction book. Very good. I also finish the first of two volumes on _Kolchak the Nightstalker_, the one I finished being _Chronicles_ (29 short stories by masters of short fiction) and I have _The Casebook_ (17 new short stories) to go! Both books are from Moonstone, which is publishing a lot of macabre stuff these days. Try it, You might like it!


Ahh, Kolchak....I loved those Night Stalker TV shows...I think if I were to read them, Darin McGavin's voice would be running through my head. Pendragon, you've moved me to add 2 more to my list of must reads.

----------


## Countess

> Like Lovecraft do you, m'lady Countess? As it happens I just purchased and finished reading a new book _Arkham Tales: Legends of the Haunted City_ edited by William Jones, published by Chaosism Fiction, a _Call of Cthulhu_ fiction book. Very good. I also finish the first of two volumes on _Kolchak the Nightstalker_, the one I finished being _Chronicles_ (29 short stories by masters of short fiction) and I have _The Casebook_ (17 new short stories) to go! Both books are from Moonstone, which is publishing a lot of macabre stuff these days. Try it, You might like it!


Ooooh, thanks for all the great recommends! Yes, I am in love with Lovecraft's writing. Do you think it's possible to fall in love with writing itself, because I have truly fallen for Wilde's wit and Lovecraft's beautiful, poetic expressionism.

I can actually experience an exhiliration while reading them.

Good luck on your publication, Pendragon, though I doubt you'll need luck when you've got talent.

C

----------


## Countess

PS: I loved the TV show "Forever Knight" and wish they still had transcripts from Lucian Lacroix' radio show "Nightcrawler". Oh, the philosophy he would weave in such a short period of time - gave me the same haunting feeling as Poe/Lovecraft. Bennett's voice is forever etched in my mind.
C

----------


## Niamh

> I've just added it to my reading list . I'm keen to read a bit on Dublin and life there, and since you recommend it so heartily... .


Oh you should! it takes a bit to get into it as the beginning is kind of a backround story to the character Lucys family(mothers side) who have a touch of the gipst sight in them. There is some fowl language in it but it creates the feel of innercity dubliners, their attitudes and way of life. kind of a hardness to their poverty etc. but its good. would make a very good movie i think.

----------


## Lioness_Heart

Ok, before I start let me first apologise for the drivel that I'm about to write. In my defense, I am 16 years old, and have far too many hormones rushing around... curse oxytoxin!!!!!!!

right... There's this guy in the year above (he's just under 2 years older than me, because he's one of the oldest in his year, and I was put up a year, so...) the trouble with him being 18 is that he's a lot more experienced than me. But I've fancied him ever since I first met him, and when we were on a school science trip in America in Febuary, we got really close. But still he maintained that he was my FRIEND, nothing more. And the trouble was, I knew that he would make a really bad boyfriend because he flirts with everybody, so he'd probably not be that reliable. And he also had a problem understanding why I said that I want to wait until I'm at least engaged before I sleep with someone. So... I kind of gave up on him, and once we got home, he was acting really strangely around me, and there were all these rumours about him and my friend, so I just thought that I was better off out of it.

In the meantime, this guy in my year asked me out. I said yes, so we went out last week and it went really well, so we've arranged to go out again this Thursday. Now the first guy has decided that it's a good time to tell me that he likes me back, and that he's never felt like this about a girl before etc... so I don't know what to do. It would be really horrible of me to dump the guy I'm going out with, but then again I have really strong feelings for the first guy, even though he really annoys me sometimes. Argh!!!!!!!!!!

I have no idea what I should do!!!!

And I'm also annoyed because the school has just announced who's going to be made prefects, and I'm not, even though I've done loads for the school ever since Year 7. Three of my best friends have been made prefects, and I'm really jealous of them. I don't like being jealous of my friends, but it just seems so unfair because I actually want to give something back to the school; my friends just complain about it and skive PE to go off and smoke on the Meadows. I don't do anything like that. I just feel really rejected.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Hey Lioness. I feel your pain about the hormones. I'm 17 myself. And don't worry, we all need some drivel once in a while, and at the very least, our teenage antics will prove amusing for our senior posters (not that you guys are old, just older than us  :Idea:  ). 

For your guy situation, I was in a similar one last year. Unfortunately, my only advice kinda sucks. My suggestion would be to back away from both of them for a while. Give yourself a chance to organize your feelings a little bit without any obligations to either of them. Once you've had some time away, it might become clear which you should be with if you realize that it's been more difficult being away from one of them more than the other. Does that make sense? Really, what I mean is, you mightt come to miss one more than the other. It might mean letting one or the other down, but you're 16!! You've gotta enjoy yourself, not worry so much. I know, easier said than done, though, right? Good luck!

And about your other matter, I can't help you there because I'm experienceing the same thing. That damn green-eyed monster. All my close friends have been accepted to university. One of my best friends has been accepted to the school I most want to attend, and it kills me because she doesn't even want to go there. I hate feeling jealous of them as well, but it's hard when the rest of my life is riding on this one acceptance and they've got it and don't care about it. 

And while we're getting things off our chest...I HATE CALCULUS!!!! :Flare:

----------


## hockeychick8792

Sleep issues (insomnia), Boy Issues...
What else is new
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG GGGGGGGG
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHH

----------


## Niamh

gurrrrr!!!!! I cannot get sick again! this pain in my throat has got to be an illusion. Its not real..... :Bawling:  
this is not fair! why oh why is it always when i'm drawing nearer to holidays? Am i cursed in a way that i'm not allowed to enjoy time off? Must i live on in stress and never again experience relaxation!  :Frown:

----------


## Pendragon

Pain is the Great Equalizer,
One form or the other,
That form draped in black
With a scythe on its back
Creeps out of the ether...

----------


## Countess

Lioness Heart, take it FWIW, but I think you'd be doing both yourself and the other guy a disservice if you ended the first relationship for the second, reason being the second guy might be playing with you (the kind of guy who likes to have control; by giving up on him and moving on you've shown he hasn't any control over you) and might leave you completely or leave you cuckolded in the end.
And btw, you're ONLY 17. Why do you have to choose? Can't you sorta date one and the other without committal or seriousness? Just make sure you don't lie to either.
Calculus does suck, and so does dyscalculia.

And being sick also sucks, but so does the monthly cycle. Damn stupid moon.

----------


## optimisticnad

i want to shoot all men. their indifferent morons with no opinions about anything at all! I need my girlfriends at the coffee thread....

----------


## Lioness_Heart

Countess and Classic, thank-you. I hope all of you guys feel better soon too!

----------


## dramasnot6

STUPID MR.MENEY. grrr i work sssoooo hard to get recycling bins at the school and he is just soooo mendacious and refuses last minute..and....grrr...

ahh, that feels better.

----------


## Countess

Dramasnot6,

Take heart: mendacious is a great word and will serve you well in sundry arguments. 

(I love words.)

----------


## Schokokeks

> he is just soooo mendacious


...and you're soooo educating me *adds _mendacious_ to her vocab*  :Wink: .

----------


## Domer121

I have to get something off my chest.......On St Patricks day I did not go out and get drunk...I had to work.... :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> I have to get something off my chest.......On St Patricks day I did not go out and get drunk...I had to work....


so did i! and i'm Irish! :FRlol:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Me neither!! Since I'm legal and all  :Wink:  

I stayed home and played Risk. Lemme tell you, my World Domination skills are not up to par!

----------


## Domer121

Last time I played Risk I spread myself way too thin and was conquered in a matter of minutes...!!! Why cruel fate?!?!!!!?!?!
 :Smile:

----------


## Serenata

I'm not really mad about anything, but I am freaking out because I graduate in two months and I feel extremely unprepared. Nomework is piling up and the more work I do, the more I have left.

----------


## andave_ya

urgh. ick. yuck. blurgh. eew. udge. blurgh. blah. sigh. go back. start again.

*tsk, tsk. all this ruckus about homework? I ought to be ashamed.*

bah humbug.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> i want to shoot all men. their indifferent morons with no opinions about anything at all! I need my girlfriends at the coffee thread....


...

...

...

.........~hides~

----------


## kathycf

People who ignore my PMs make me feel sad.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

I am fuming. I just dont understand why some people have to be so ...... grrrr!!!!!!!!  :Rage:  
And as for not considering peoples feelings... well....  :Mad:

----------


## kandaurov

to every beaten-down soul commenting this thread:

there there, now now  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> to every beaten-down soul commenting this thread:
> 
> there there, now now


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
That is so sweet Kandaurov!

----------


## Madhuri

When some people say (in the beginning of the month) -- that they are falling short of money, do they really mean it? Or is just another way of getting some money out of me, knowing that I dont say no to friends? How can someone make a lavish plan when they know they cant afford it? Why do they plan in the first place and then back off, so that the other person is in a fix? They suddenly become so broke that they cant even afford their own bus tickets. Not that I cant buy their tickets or pay for the lavish plan, but it really surprises me sometimes. I am not sure if they are really in need or just making it up?  :Frown:  I dont get money for free, its my hard earned money. Dont they realise what they are doing?  :Frown:

----------


## kilted exile

**Ok, just going to vent here. Mainly cos I need to get it out my head. Dont feel any need to reply, and I will apologise up front in case any profanity makes its way in.**


I hate feeling helpless. 

Some of you who have been here for a while will remember me posting about my younger brother previously, I have no desire in boring the rest of you by repeating it. It has been a couple of years now since the attack took place and I thought he was over most of it (still seeing the plastic surgeon on a fairly regular basis) at any rate he seemed fine. Over the last couple of months however he has regressed and is at times breaking down into tears or scared to be out at night with only one other person.

I am his older brother and I should be able to do something to make it easier or make him feel better, yet I dont have a fragging clue how!!! There are a few things I'd like to do - such as take a sledgehammer find the ######## and smash in their faces - however dont worry you wont see me appearing on the news any time soon, I am fully aware this would make the situation a thousand times worse, but it would make me feel a little better.

There is also a possibility that I may be moving halfway acroos the country for work, something I have to do for myself. It still feels like I am deserting me when he needs me though.

----------


## Shalot

> **Ok, just going to vent here. Mainly cos I need to get it out my head. Dont feel any need to reply, and I will apologise up front in case any profanity makes its way in.**
> 
> 
> I hate feeling helpless. 
> 
> Some of you who have been here for a while will remember me posting about my younger brother previously, I have no desire in boring the rest of you by repeating it. It has been a couple of years now since the attack took place and I thought he was over most of it (still seeing the plastic surgeon on a fairly regular basis) at any rate he seemed fine. Over the last couple of months however he has regressed and is at times breaking down into tears or scared to be out at night with only one other person.
> 
> I am his older brother and I should be able to do something to make it easier or make him feel better, yet I dont have a fragging clue how!!! There are a few things I'd like to do - such as take a sledgehammer find the ######## and smash in their faces - however dont worry you wont see me appearing on the news any time soon, I am fully aware this would make the situation a thousand times worse, but it would make me feel a little better.
> 
> There is also a possibility that I may be moving halfway acroos the country for work, something I have to do for myself. It still feels like I am deserting me when he needs me though.



Not that you have to do it, but whoever did it does deserve it. They'll get theirs.

----------


## Niamh

Kilt i feel sorry for you and your brother. It must be very hard for you to see him still so beaten down and truamatised by the attack. I understand why you feel guilty if you have to go away, but sooner or later we have to fight our demons and get on with our lives. I know nithing about what happened to your brother, but nobody deserves to have anything happen to them by thugs. But they will get their comuppence.

----------


## kathycf

I think I need a break from here to put my feelings into perspective. I noticed several comments that each by themselves would probably cause me a few minutes of annoyance. However, I noticed them all around the same time, and I have to say...I am totally offended, upset and generally PO'd. I feel like I have been *slapped* in the face and completely marginalized. 

This is what concerns me. I must be some sort of weirdo to let this sort of thing bother me, but there it is. Apparently, I am getting too emotionally involved with this forum. 

I suppose this seems all very ungracious of me. Let me say, I have met some incredibly warm, friendly and caring people here. My complaint *doesn't* negate that.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I think I need a break from here to put my feelings into perspective. I noticed several comments that each by themselves would probably cause me a few minutes of annoyance. However, I noticed them all around the same time, and I have to say...I am totally offended, upset and generally PO'd. I feel like I have been *slapped* in the face and completely marginalized. 
> 
> This is what concerns me. I must be some sort of weirdo to let this sort of thing bother me, but there it is. Apparently, I am getting too emotionally involved with this forum. 
> 
> I suppose this seems all very ungracious of me. Let me say, I have met some incredibly warm, friendly and caring people here. My complaint *doesn't* negate that.


I was joking about the dancing bananas Kath :-)
Please forgive me :-)

----------


## Madhuri

> I think I need a break from here to put my feelings into perspective. I noticed several comments that each by themselves would probably cause me a few minutes of annoyance. However, I noticed them all around the same time, and I have to say...I am totally offended, upset and generally PO'd. I feel like I have been *slapped* in the face and completely marginalized. 
> 
> This is what concerns me. I must be some sort of weirdo to let this sort of thing bother me, but there it is. Apparently, I am getting too emotionally involved with this forum. 
> 
> I suppose this seems all very ungracious of me. Let me say, I have met some incredibly warm, friendly and caring people here. My complaint *doesn't* negate that.


I am sorry that you are feeling this way, Kathy. You can never know if it was intentional or not until you ask them. If there are issues then it is best if they get cleared up, I am sure you'll feel better after that. Why don't you PM that person and clarify? (just a suggestion  :Smile:  )

Hope you feel better soon.  :Smile: 

I will check in my Inbox too  :Nod:

----------


## Niamh

Hey Kathy! Dont let things here get to you! If i had let every annoyance i've come across on this forum get to me i would have been long gone from here! :Smile:  Next time you come across something that annoys you just tell yourself that the person is being a heartless idiot and that their words aren't going to affect you!
We'd all miss you if you took a break!

----------


## kathycf

> I was joking about the dancing bananas Kath :-)
> Please forgive me :-)


Oh, your joke was funny and not in anyway a "face slap". Please don't worry about it. 

Maddie, I wish I could be mature enough to just say something to the person(s) but I really can't.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

> Oh, your joke was funny and not in anyway a "face slap". Please don't worry about it. 
> 
> Maddie, I wish I could be mature enough to just say something to the person(s) but I really can't.


Maybe to even just one person? It might make you feel a bit better?

----------


## kathycf

I don't know. I feel very silly now. If I say something I am just going to look even stupider. Thanks for your input, but I think I just need a bit of time.

----------


## Madhuri

> Maybe to even just one person? It might make you feel a bit better?


I agree. Why do you want to keep it to yourself and feel bad? It is possible that the comment was not directed to you. Just ask the person.  :Smile: 

EDIT -- Take your time.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> I agree. Why do you want to keep it to yourself and feel bad? It is possible that the comment was not directed to you. Just ask the person. 
> 
> EDIT -- Take your time.


Or that person was in a bad mood and didnt mean to be rude to you.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh, your joke was funny and not in anyway a "face slap". Please don't worry about it.


No probs - I was trying to be amusing :-)




> Maddie, I wish I could be mature enough to just say something to the person(s) but I really can't.


I think whatever anyone writes on the forum should not be taken seriously. Because we are all anonymous here. No one really knows us. It would be improper to be angry with an anonymous person that we know nothing about.

----------


## kathycf

> I think whatever anyone writes on the forum should not be taken seriously. Because we are all anonymous here. No one really knows us. It would be improper to be angry with an anonymous person that we know nothing about.


Well, I respect your opinion, but I disagree. The way I feel about the forum is *not* a bunch of anonymous strangers, but more a sense of community. I have been a member here for a year and many others have been members for much longer than that. While we may not know each other in the sense that I know a person that I meet at school or work, I at least know some of the people a _little_ bit. The way people communicate with each other, even in written form does reveal something of their personality. 

I read a comment that seemed to me to have dismissed my contributions to the community and I was offended by that. Sure, whatever I contributed is no big deal, but I did take the time and care to at least try to be helpful.

----------


## kiz_paws

> **Ok, just going to vent here. Mainly cos I need to get it out my head. Dont feel any need to reply, and I will apologise up front in case any profanity makes its way in.**
> 
> 
> I hate feeling helpless. 
> 
> Some of you who have been here for a while will remember me posting about my younger brother previously, I have no desire in boring the rest of you by repeating it. It has been a couple of years now since the attack took place and I thought he was over most of it (still seeing the plastic surgeon on a fairly regular basis) at any rate he seemed fine. Over the last couple of months however he has regressed and is at times breaking down into tears or scared to be out at night with only one other person.
> 
> I am his older brother and I should be able to do something to make it easier or make him feel better, yet I dont have a fragging clue how!!! There are a few things I'd like to do - such as take a sledgehammer find the ######## and smash in their faces - however dont worry you wont see me appearing on the news any time soon, I am fully aware this would make the situation a thousand times worse, but it would make me feel a little better.
> 
> There is also a possibility that I may be moving halfway acroos the country for work, something I have to do for myself. It still feels like I am deserting me when he needs me though.


Hey Kilted, I am sorry to read of your brother. As the others have said, it is difficult to be happy about a move for the better for yourself while your brother is still going through tough times. He is a lucky guy to have a brother so caring. You can still be supportive of him, despite the miles. He just needs to give himself a chance and all the moral support that you are already giving him. Well, best of luck for both of you, don't feel blue.... you are not deserting him, your heart is tied to his, from what I can tell, and that is not desertion. You will only be a phone call/Email away, and he could visit you, too!  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> While we may not know each other in the sense that I know a person that I meet at school or work, I at least know some of the people a _little_ bit. The way people communicate with each other, even in written form does reveal something of their personality.


Good point. 

But the sense of anoynimity gives one the ability to invent oneself a personality that is different from the real one?...and we can't be sure which is which?...they could be Trolls, WUMs etc...just a thought...




> I read a comment that seemed to me to have dismissed my contributions to the community and I was offended by that. Sure, whatever I contributed is no big deal, but I did take the time and care to at least try to be helpful.


I understand.

----------


## Niamh

> Good point. 
> 
> But the sense of anoynimity gives one the ability to invent oneself a personality that is different from the real one?...and we can't be sure which is which?...they could be Trolls, WUMs etc...just a thought...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand.


 No Lote... I think that even if one tried to invent a persona here, they'd dump it after a while after they see how much of a comunity is here. They too would want to be a part of it. (unless you have an alter ego of a fairy! :Tongue:  Which is just for fun!)

For me and i'm sure Kathy is feels the same, i feel more like myself here, and that i can let myself go here with out the fear of being mocked and teased! Trust me i wouldnt openly admit i write poetry to most of the people i know. Here you can tell the words and they'd listen! :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> No Lote... I think that even if one tried to invent a persona here, they'd dump it after a while after they see how much of a comunity is here.


You don't think budding Thespians may try their skills here? - this is after all Literature forum - where you discuss literary Characters - and characters are very important arn't they? - and if they could fool anyone here - they are indeed excellent actors. Perhaps even Web-robot and Artificial Intelligence programmers may ply their brilliance here? :-) - but I am just teasing you... I understand what you say. The sense of community and all that. What I was trying to say is that there are more important thing in life than to be annoyed by what somone writes on a forum...perhaps I say this because I don't get annoyed that easily. But it was not like this of course. One learns to control one's emotion until it becomes subservient to oneself rather than it controlling you...




> They too would want to be a part of it. (unless you have an alter ego of a fairy! Which is just for fun!)


Ego is indeed a problem - but Ego of Fairies - hum...I don't know...perhaps a Sith Lord? :-)




> For me and i'm sure Kathy is feels the same, i feel more like myself here, and that i can let myself go here with out the fear of being mocked and teased!


I agree that respect is important. And if one was maliciously mocking and teasing - it would break the forum rules or something.

But little witty amusing teasing Niamh -would that be tolerable? :-)




> Trust me i wouldnt openly admit i write poetry to most of the people i know. Here you can tell the words and they'd listen!


Publish and be damned as the saying goes...we should be little prepared for that Damnation Niamh... :-)

Perhaps I should too publish and be damned :-)

Regards,
Lote.

----------


## Niamh

> What I was trying to say is that there are more important thing in life than to be annoyed by what somone writes on a forum...


A but thats the thing...this forum has a way of beconing part of your life so something someone writes can annoy you. Heck its happened to me a few times! Athough if i dont agree with something i'll say it... which means i have potentally hurt a few peoples feelings.

----------


## Niamh

the reason why i started this thread is so that we can get those annoyances off our chests, whether its forum related or personal related. Or if you feel guilty because you feel like you have hurt someones feelings in a thread you can appologise here. :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

> . Perhaps even Web-robot and Artificial Intelligence programmers may ply their brilliance here? :-) - but I am just teasing you... I understand what you say.


Have you ever seen posts by a web bot? At another forum I belong to such devises are employed to post spam and the way they operate is to put random words and phrases together in order to "fool" readers into thinking their post is somehow legitimate. Then they usually embed links to a pornograhic website as part of this "legitimate" post. So it ends up looking kind of like this:

Lucky dishes, one way street soap denim. Fiddle tunafish poetry whooshing? www.>>>>>>>>>.com

Would that be an "alter ego" I would run across here? 



> The sense of community and all that. What I was trying to say is that there are more important thing in life than to be annoyed by what somone writes on a forum...perhaps I say this because I don't get annoyed that easily. But it was not like this of course. One learns to control one's emotion until it becomes subservient to oneself rather than it controlling you...


While this statement may be well meaning in intent it comes across extraordinarily patronizing. Maybe I DON'T have more important things in life to get upset about...maybe I used to consider spending time here to be an important part of my life because I don't have a life? Maybe I am incredibly ill, thusly stuck at home most of the time and coming here used to mean quite a lot to me?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Have you ever seen posts by a web bot? At another forum I belong to such devises are employed to post spam and the way they operate is to put random words and phrases together in order to "fool" readers into thinking their post is somehow legitimate. Then they usually embed links to a pornograhic website as part of this "legitimate" post. So it ends up looking kind of like this:
> 
> Lucky dishes, one way street soap denim. Fiddle tunafish poetry whooshing? www.>>>>>>>>>.com


I was only teasing about the web-robot :-) 




> While this statement may be well meaning in intent it comes across extraordinarily patronizing.


It is not. It is an alternate view-point. We should try not to be led by our emotions - we should learn to control it :-)




> Maybe I DON'T have more important things in life to get upset about...


I see, then perhaps you right to be annoyed here.




> maybe I used to consider spending time here to be an important part of my life because I don't have a life?


I find it hard to believe a forum can take over someone's life. Then perhaps even lesser thing have taken over people's life - like slug breeding or something :-) 

Kath I realise now how seriously you take this forum. So take my words back.




> Maybe I am incredibly ill, thusly stuck at home most of the time and coming here used to mean quite a lot to me?


This is a good point you make.

Go in peace Kath,
Regards,
Lote

----------


## kathycf

> It would be improper to be angry with an anonymous person that we know nothing about.





> One learns to control one's emotion until it becomes subservient to oneself rather than it controlling you...


Well, perhaps I am looking at these remarks out of context, but I expressed that I was upset. You come along and tell me I am "improper" to feel that way and that my emotions are out of control. By saying "One learns to control...excetera" well, if there was another meaning you meant with that besides implying that I am emotionally out of control, I would be glad to read it. I am quite sorry I even expressed that I was upset to begin with. Now I am in the position (albeit self imposed) to have to defend my right to be upset in the first place. 

I think it is easy to sometimes misunderstand nuances of a post, so I apologize if I am misunderstanding here. I tend to react rather defensively to people telling me "oh get over it, your feelings are just wrong". I know you are being far too courteous to simply say "get over it" and I appreciate that, but I would like to say that is how it felt to me. On reflection, I am quite possibly wrong about that...I am often unbelievably wrong about a great deal of things, and I am for better or worse an emotional person. 



> I find it hard to believe a forum can take over someone's life. Then perhaps even lesser thing have taken over people's life - like slug breeding or something


I did *not* state the forum took over my life. I said it was an important part of my life. There is a difference. A "part is not a "whole". 
I can't speak for slugbreeders...unless I am mistaken and slugs communicate in some sort of meaningful way comparing forum use and slugbreeding is somewhat of a long stretch. I get that you are making the reference joking with the smiley face, but the fact remains that just because you don't think of something as important doesn't mean that it isn't important to somebody else. 



> Kath I realise now how seriously you take this forum. So take my words back.


I do understand that I take it _too_ seriously. If you remember, I initially expressed a concern that I was getting too emotionally involved with this forum. Since it is quite difficult for me to maintain social contact with people otherwise, it creates a bit of a dilemna for me. 



> Go in peace Kath,
> Regards,
> Lote


Thank you. The same to you.  :Smile:  I understand you are trying to be helpful and I appreciate that, just as much as I appreciated the comments from Niamh and Madhuri. No hard feelings, I hope.

----------


## byquist

Okay, I've been reading for years that the top 1% or 10% are making oodles of money and the lower 40% (definitely me) gain about .005% upward income annually. Instead of the rich folks forming foundations, sending millions and millions here and there, and bragging about it on t.v., why don't they raise the base pay of their standard line workers? "I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it any more."

----------


## Niamh

can i just make a note for anyone posting on this thread. Choose your words carefully when replying as punctuation and grammer can have the same effect as body language. We are all human and have feelings.

----------


## Bakiryu

oK, I admit I'm nosy but i'm bored anyways, this is a thread for Ranting!!! Say whatever you want, when you want it, for example how was your day or who do hate or stuff! Go on be creative!!! And more importanlty Rant!



Luv,


Jin

----------


## apple jiang

I want the crown of the English Queen as my birthday present~~~~~~

----------


## Bakiryu

oooh sparkly! I want a million books AND a camera!!!!

----------


## papayahed

How hard is it to clean a washer and dryer. I've had to request the apartment complex to clean the W&D three times already!!!! What the heck the cleaning person has eyes you can't tell me they think they did a good job???

----------


## Niamh

Rant page.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...528#post341528

----------


## Niamh

Hey! what happened to the Get it off your chest thread title!

----------


## kathycf

> oK, I admit I'm nosy but i'm bored anyways, this is a thread for Ranting!!! Say whatever you want, when you want it, for example how was your day or who do hate or stuff! Go on be creative!!! And more importanlty Rant!
> 
> 
> 
> Luv,
> 
> 
> Jin





> Hey! what happened to the Get it off your chest thread title!


Baki started a thread called "Banana Rain" for ranting. Looks like her thread and the rant thread you started were merged and somehow the title got changed.

----------


## dramasnot6

SO MUCH WORK!! only just out of exams and i am piled!!!!!
I can never seem to do well enough...why won't everyone just let me be?!

Sorry..needed a couple lines... :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

i'm pissed off! I'm once again sick! I've and upper respiratory infection and blisters on my throat and when i rang work, they practically didnt believe me! I've only missed two days of work since christmas and yet they practically didn't believe me! even when i said i was certified! I mean what the hell!!!!!!????? :Flare:

----------


## kandaurov

Alone, very alone, and helplessly lethargic. Oh well.

PS: Get well soon, Niamh!

----------


## Niamh

thanks Kand!

----------


## dramasnot6

Feel better Niamh! Take all the time you need, your health is more important than anything else.

----------


## Pensive

Yes, Niamh, don't prefer job over your health! Health is very important.

----------


## Themis

I must say I am starting to think that in a group of 20 at least 15 are complete fools! Why is it, that some people have to question everything? Any day now, I'm sure, we're gonna start discussing whether the Earth isn't rather shaped like a rhombus!  :Flare:

----------


## Shalot

> i'm pissed off! I'm once again sick! I've and upper respiratory infection and blisters on my throat and when i rang work, they practically didnt believe me! I've only missed two days of work since christmas and yet they practically didn't believe me! even when i said i was certified! I mean what the hell!!!!!!?????


I can relate. I called in once, obviously sick. I could barely speak --- I had some throat issue and the manager was a complete *** (this was a job or two ago). I mean, should I have come in and dealt with the public and spread my germs all over town? Apparently. Not only that, customers don't want you to help them when you're so sick (sorry, but I get disgusted when someone coughs on me because I know that I will probably catch it). And even if you can't stay out for the duration of your illness, you at least need to stay home and rest for a day or two!!! You deserve a better job.

----------


## Niamh

> I can relate. I called in once, obviously sick. I could barely speak --- I had some throat issue and the manager was a complete *** (this was a job or two ago). I mean, should I have come in and dealt with the public and spread my germs all over town? Apparently. Not only that, customers don't want you to help them when you're so sick (sorry, but I get disgusted when someone coughs on me because I know that I will probably catch it). And even if you can't stay out for the duration of your illness, you at least need to stay home and rest for a day or two!!! You deserve a better job.


Exactly! I cant go in to work because its a virus! Would they prefare it if i got half the staff sick and absent instead?

----------


## kiobe

I'm really pretty calm these days, but thanks for the offer. I have found that behind every a-hole are twelve great people, ya just can't let the a-holes suck you into thier world. Just go around. :Biggrin:

----------


## Nossa

I'm worn out...I'm having my exams..and time just flies and I can't seem to finish anything on schedule!!! Grrrr....! And it's WAY too hot these days in here...just what I need!!!

----------


## kathycf

> Alone, very alone, and helplessly lethargic. Oh well.


Hey kandaurov, you take it easy. You are a cool guy and I like reading your posts. I don't know your circumstances, so won't presume to know how you feel, but just so you know...somebody out in the world thinks of you...and when you have Niamh stalking you, how can you say you are alone?  :Tongue:  Ok, the last part was a joke, but I was being sincere before.  :Smile: 




> Exactly! I cant go in to work because its a virus! Would they prefare it if i got half the staff sick and absent instead?


Employers are buttheads a lot of the time. I have had similiar experiences like what you and Shalot describe. I had pneumonia and worked anyway and collapsed because of it. So not worth it. I ended up being absent much more than if they had just given me three or four days off to begin with. 

Nossa and drama, isn't school almost over for the summer? Think how nice it will be when that happens.

----------


## Madhuri

I was feeling guilty. I am new in taking interviews, and I feel bad when I have to reject a candidate. This is the second time I have to say no. It's about someone's career and what if I took a wrong decision? I don't want to do that. 

This particilar candidate has been teaching computers in a school, but when I asked him about testing, very basic questions, he was so lost, none of his concepts were clear. He has been studying books and reference material from net, I don't know what he studied. Besides, his confidence was very low, and I assume that a teacher has experience in public speaking, as in, dealing with students, talking to an audience, he should atleast be able to talk with confidence.

Maybe next time when I take an interview I won't feel so bad, it's new for me too.

----------


## Scheherazade

> This particilar candidate has been teaching computers in a school, but when I asked him about testing, very basic questions, he was so lost, none of his concepts were clear. He has been studying books and reference material from net, I don't know what he studied. Besides, his confidence was very low, and I assume that a teacher has experience in public speaking, as in, dealing with students, talking to an audience, he should atleast be able to talk with confidence.


Those who can, do. Those who cannot, teach!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> ...somebody out in the world thinks of you...and when you have Niamh stalking you, how can you say you are alone?  Ok, the last part was a joke, but I was being sincere before.


Hey! last time i checked sneakily slipping coffee and scones out of the coffee thread door to a hungry man wandering the general chat coradoor in a wig didnt constitute as stalking! :FRlol:  

(PS Kathy: better watch your back in the PAM thread missy! :Goof:  )


Maddie...responsiblity can be very difficult sometimes. But you'll get use to it.

----------


## Pensive

> I was feeling guilty. I am new in taking interviews, and I feel bad when I have to reject a candidate. This is the second time I have to say no. It's about someone's career and what if I took a wrong decision? I don't want to do that. 
> 
> This particilar candidate has been teaching computers in a school, but when I asked him about testing, very basic questions, he was so lost, none of his concepts were clear. He has been studying books and reference material from net, I don't know what he studied. Besides, his confidence was very low, and I assume that a teacher has experience in public speaking, as in, dealing with students, talking to an audience, he should atleast be able to talk with confidence.
> 
> Maybe next time when I take an interview I won't feel so bad, it's new for me too.


But it's your job, you are being true to your job. Hey, don't feel guilty!

----------


## kathycf

> I was feeling guilty. I am new in taking interviews, and I feel bad when I have to reject a candidate. This is the second time I have to say no. It's about someone's career and what if I took a wrong decision? I don't want to do that.


I think under the circumstances I would feel guilty too, but you are doing your job...which I think entails doing your best for your company. You considered the applicant's qualifications and while you are kind, you had to be honest also, and he just didn't seem to meet the specifications for a position in your company. That's business. What if you had hired him and he totally crashed and burned? That would have been far worse and more damaging to his career (and maybe yours for making a bad decision.) 




> Hey! last time i checked sneakily slipping coffee and scones out of the coffee thread door to a hungry man wandering the general chat coradoor in a wig didnt constitute as stalking!


Yea, yea...sure sure. There are *none* so blind as those who *will* not see [their stalkeriness] :Tongue:   :FRlol:  
(is stalkeriness even a word?--stalker like qualities? Bah, you know I am just teasing you anyway, Niamh. Being silly today)




> (PS Kathy: better watch your back in the PAM thread missy! )


Oh, I'm *so* scared!  :Rolleyes:  Bring....it...ON!  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> Yea, yea...sure sure. There are *none* so blind as those who *will* not see [their stalkeriness]  
> (is stalkeriness even a word?--stalker like qualities? Bah, you know I am just teasing you anyway, Niamh. Being silly today)


ye better be! :Tongue:   :Wink:   :FRlol:  (i'm also feeling silly today! think its in the air! Or a combination of antibiotics and fruit juice! :FRlol:  )




> Oh, I'm *so* scared!  Bring....it...ON!


OH ITS ON! :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

Thanks guys  :Biggrin:  I was warned by one of my colleagues that if you send such a candidate for the next round, where my boss will be taking the interview and she finds out that the candidate was to be sent back in the first instance then I will have to listen. So, I just updated my boss on this person's performance (I told her that he hasn't done well) and she said not to worry she will find out in five minutes where the person stands. I was so relieved (sp?) and saved from a sound thrashing that I might have recieved from her on taking a wrong decision.

From next time onwards, I will decide there and then (instead of thinking, what if? and this and that), I will not be a softie... :Tongue:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Those who can, do. Those who cannot, teach!


And those who can't do anything work for the government :-)

----------


## Themis

Half an hour spent in a hospital and now I'm ill! That is so unfair. And if it wasn't someone coughing in my face at the hospital, it's equally unfair to fall ill because my trousers were a tiny bit wet after trudging through the rain!

----------


## Niamh

My twin sister is off to Austrailia tomorrow for three months. What i want to get off my chest is this....
I'm kind of glad shes going. And i feel really bad for feeling this. All i keep thinking is Peace and quiet. No arguements and watching her trying to act like a southside yuppy snob who is getting more and more self involved.(southside of dublin)
Is this bad of me?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> My twin sister is off to Austrailia tomorrow for three months. What i want to get off my chest is this....
> I'm kind of glad shes going. And i feel really bad for feeling this. All i keep thinking is Peace and quiet. No arguements and watching her trying to act like a southside yuppy snob who is getting more and more self involved.(southside of dublin)
> Is this bad of me?


Twin Sister Ha? So it must be like arguing with yourself all the time :-)

As for "is this bad of me"?

That's just terrible. Makes want to have a twin sister of my own :-)

Just kiddin :-)

Of course not!

Sibling aggro is part of growing up in a family :-)

----------


## Pensive

Why does a man have to be hard on his daughters because he could not have sons? They didn't ask to be born! How can a father regard his so nice and wonderful daughters as if he they don't exist? How can he call them ill-mannered and obstinate when they are constantly bearing his silly commands? They hardly go out to their friends' places. How can he be angry at them if they ask him to take them out for dinner/something even when he can afford it? How can he kill the happiness inside them with his harsh words on their result day when they have showed him such an excellent result? 

How can a person belief in Heaven after such a treatment of his daughters? What kind of believer is he? Where is religion then which instructs him not to hurt others???

Feminists do have a point!

----------


## Niamh

Persive thats though. But i know how that feels. I'm trying to figure out why my Dad is hardly saying anything to me. But i think some dads are just like that. upsetting.

----------


## Pensive

> Persive thats though. But i know how that feels. I'm trying to figure out why my Dad is hardly saying anything to me. But i think some dads are just like that. upsetting.


Yes, even if that does not happen to us but someone we love, it hurts.

----------


## kathycf

> How can a person belief in Heaven after such a treatment of his daughters? What kind of believer is he? Where is religion then which instructs him not to hurt others???
> 
> Feminists do have a point!


There are cultures that value having sons over daughters, and it is wrong. But such attitudes are often very *deeply* ingrained in a person, and are very much a part of them. That doesn't excuse it, but maybe it helps to understand it. 

All other points aside, children are a beautiful gift and should be cherished regardless if boys or girls. I feel sorry for the person you are referring to Pensy. He is missing out on a joy in life...the joy of having children and family. I hope his daughters grow up and find peace within themselves and know they are worthy people. That is a sad story.

----------


## Pensive

> There are cultures that value having sons over daughters, and it is wrong. But such attitudes are often very *deeply* ingrained in a person, and are very much a part of them. That doesn't excuse it, but maybe it helps to understand it. 
> 
> All other points aside, children are a beautiful gift and should be cherished regardless if boys or girls. I feel sorry for the person you are referring to Pensy. He is missing out on a joy in life...the joy of having children and family. I hope his daughters grow up and find peace within themselves and know they are worthy people. That is a sad story.


Though I am quite sure he loves his daughters as well, but at such times it seems as if he represses this love... 

I hope so too! His daughters, the friends I love, would have a even more joyful life. They even try to look contented now, but I hope it would be better.

----------


## kathycf

> Though I am quite sure he loves his daughters as well, but at such times it seems as if he represses this love...


That is what I meant...I didn't mean to imply he didn't love them. It is wonderful your friends have you in their life...a good friend is even more important when someone has an unhappy home life. 

As for myself, I am in a horrible mood!  :Flare:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## kiz_paws

I am *VERY MAD* because they have a flimsy fence constructed around the duck pond at our city park. And, today, whilst bike riding around in said park, these little bratty kids had hopped over the fence and were wading in the water, trying to scare the dickens out of a Canada Goose family (mom, dad, and EIGHT fuzzy babies). I was SOOOOOO mad that I ran over there and chased them out, claiming that I was the police.....  :Flare:   :Flare:  

Of course the poor goose family was deeply ruffled ... the mom is probably still hissing up a storm...

Why can't they make fences that KEEP brats out.....!!!  :Flare:

----------


## Niamh

no matter what, they'll always find a way to ryle up the goose and her family.

----------


## kiz_paws

I still use an old-fashioned camera (non-digital, lol) -- but my photos turn out rather nicely, I must say. I always develop them with a copy onto a disc for the computer. So, when I get my pix back from development, I plan to post a really good one of the goose family. In the meantime, I better rent a police outfit....?? :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> I still use an old-fashioned camera (non-digital, lol) -- but my photos turn out rather nicely, I must say. I always develop them with a copy onto a disc for the computer. So, when I get my pix back from development, I plan to post a really good one of the goose family. In the meantime, I better rent a police outfit....??


 :FRlol:  Yeah maybe you should!

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> Why can't they make fences that KEEP brats out.....!!!


Instead of making better fences; they should make better parents. THAT would keep the brats at bay!

----------


## kiz_paws

Well said, Biblio!

I did indeed wonder where the parents were, and noting the lack, decided to be the fake cop ... I think I scared them out of their wits, but when I see helpless wildlife and brats, well, I tend to lose my normal state of peacefulness and tranquility...

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

Good for you, Kiz. A little "Impersonating an Officer" can be overlooked when one is standing up for those who can't stand up for themselves.

Glad there are people like you around that will DO something rather than just sitting there thinking "Tsk, tsk" like all of the others in the park today.

----------


## Niamh

> Well said, Biblio!
> 
> I did indeed wonder where the parents were, and noting the lack, decided to be the fake cop ... I think I scared them out of their wits, but when I see helpless wildlife and brats, well, I tend to lose my normal state of peacefulness and tranquility...


i get like that when i see brats abusing trees. It wreaks my head!

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> As flies to the wanton boys, "Are we to the Gods, they kill us for their sports?"


For a graphic version of that quote, see the opening of "The Wages of Fear" (Les Salaires de la Peur) by Georges-Henri Clouzot

----------


## applepie

> Instead of making better fences; they should make better parents. THAT would keep the brats at bay!


I was just getting ready to post the same thing. It is a shame how many people just let their children run wild. I see it a ton up here where people just let their young children 4 or 5 out to do whatever they want for hours at a time.

----------


## Madhuri

I feel so burdened.  :Frown:  I have been given three project to work on, all production (not management), and I know what's my state. I don't know what my boss thinks of me, as if I am some machine, give her as many projects as possible and see when she breaks down. So far I have been able to somehow do my work, but, still.....Why can't they hire more people? I didn't feel like coming to work today, I feel listless....

----------


## toni

Wahhh!!!  :Bawling:  i have to go home now to babysit my siblings! Goodbye, friends!

----------


## Pensive

My mother's sister is ill.  :Frown:  I hope she gets better.

----------


## kiz_paws

> I see it a ton up here where people just let their young children 4 or 5 out to do whatever they want for hours at a time.


Be afraid
Be VERY afraid!  :Alien:  

[Pensive, I hope that your auntie gets better soon! ]

----------


## Niamh

yes, i hope you aunt get better soon also!

----------


## Pensive

Thank you. I received the news she has got better now. Would go to visit her tomorrow.

----------


## Niamh

thats good to hear Pensive.

----------


## kiz_paws

You know, when it rains it pours. Now my brakes on the car have decided to go crazy. They work (somewhat?!?) but it is a grinding metal upon metal sound. My hubby forbade me to use the car till it can be looked at.... and where is he?

GOLFING would you know...  :Flare:

----------


## kilted exile

Dont worry, sounds like you just need new brake pads. Not expensive & if you have the tools (and of course have some idea what you're doing) you can install them yourself.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Okay, this has been on my chest for at least a year. I can't really talk about it with my friends, cause it is about them. Or two of them at least. My best friend is ruining her life. She is dating this guy who played her and bunch of other girls at the same time. Bad sign right! Well, he got kicked out of basic training because of stress related asthma( :Rolleyes:  Well, now he is living with her and her family. Oh, by the way, he is almost twenty and she is seventeen. He has had enough money to get himself into his own apt. and to support himself, but instead he decides to blow his mulah on stupid stuff. AAAAAARGGGGGGGH! :Flare:  AND he isn't even going to school, or trying to. She is smart and can do so much but she is throwing it away because of this guy who is draining her family's assets. He doesn't pay rent or help out around the house. Her mom even does his own laundry! 

Wow, I feel a bit better now!: :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

OMG what a jerk. I knew of a situation like that. Hopefully your friend will smarten up soon (or at the very least, the folks that he is living off of...). No wonder you are upset!

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

The worst part is, that I feel that I could do something, but everytime I try everyone ignores me. Then I feel like I'm not being a true friend. He has changed her so much. We are not as close as we used to be. It makes me really sad. I'm glad someone listens!! Thanks.

----------


## applepie

> Be afraid
> Be VERY afraid!  
> 
> [Pensive, I hope that your auntie gets better soon! ]


Tell me about it. Those same kids are the ones who thought it was funny to tell my son he was a "little bastard". I don't think the kid knew what it meant, but really where were his parents? It is way to common up here, and I've found if I have my kids out others just come out from everywhere. I think a lot of parents see one adult out there and just let their kids out. I had one little boy who came out every day I was out begging me to just play with him like I do Garrick or to push him on the swing. This went on for over a year until I moved and I never once saw his mother or father. It makes me sad more than anything.

----------


## applepie

> The worst part is, that I feel that I could do something, but everytime I try everyone ignores me. Then I feel like I'm not being a true friend. He has changed her so much. We are not as close as we used to be. It makes me really sad. I'm glad someone listens!! Thanks.


You are being a true friend. It is never easy to watch someone you care about ruin their lives. The bad part is that if you don't want to alienate her further there isn't too much you can do. My advice is just be there to help pick up the parts when everything falls apart. I wish you the best of luck since I had to do this recently for a friend myself. It isn't easy, but after the fact we are still good friends. Closer in some ways because we had so much to rebuild of our own friendship.

----------


## kiz_paws

> Tell me about it. Those same kids are the ones who thought it was funny to tell my son he was a "little bastard". I don't think the kid knew what it meant, but really where were his parents? It is way to common up here, and I've found if I have my kids out others just come out from everywhere. I think a lot of parents see one adult out there and just let their kids out. I had one little boy who came out every day I was out begging me to just play with him like I do Garrick or to push him on the swing. This went on for over a year until I moved and I never once saw his mother or father. It makes me sad more than anything.


That is truly sad, as you say. Perhaps, Meg, your time spent with the other children, how ever small amount of time it may be, may be something that the child will forever remember. And that, in itself, is awesome. So thanks be to people like you who would give of themselves in this way.  :Smile:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Thank you MKhockenberry. Makes me feel much better and hopefully she will learn and discover that he is a piece of trash. I'll hang in there as long as she will let me and will be there for her whenever she needs me.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I still have very fond memories of my dad and mom playing with me and my brother! This seems harsh and maybe I don't understand since I don't have a my own family, but it seems that some people just shouldn't have kids. I guess that is why we have so much abuse in societies. Not only physical but emotional and verbal as well.

----------


## applepie

> Thank you MKhockenberry. Makes me feel much better and hopefully she will learn and discover that he is a piece of trash. I'll hang in there as long as she will let me and will be there for her whenever she needs me.


She will figure it out eventually and likely be quite brokenhearted for a while. She is lucky to have a friend who cares so much. If you ever just need to vent about it you can always send me a PM and I'll listen. I know how rough it is to support someone when you think they are making all the wrong choices but to tell them such means you will just be ignored or ruin a friendship.

----------


## applepie

> I still have very fond memories of my dad and mom playing with me and my brother! This seems harsh and maybe I don't understand since I don't have a my own family, but it seems that some people just shouldn't have kids. I guess that is why we have so much abuse in societies. Not only physical but emotional and verbal as well.


That isn't harsh. I think the same thing myself. If you are not willing to give your children the time and care they need then don't have them. It isn't fair to the children to get treated that way when they have done nothing to deserve it. My husband and I spend as much time with both our kids as possible. Just tonight, Tom was teaching our son to ride his bike while I spent some alone time with our daughter. Other nights we will sit and play Candy Land or watch a movie as a family. Well not my girl, she's too young at only 9 months but she gets her time too. I really cherish these moments and I can't understand how so many people don't seem to.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I remember when my dad taught me to ride my bike! I miss those moments. My dad is an airline pilot and isn't home very much and I'm glad I had those moments. I still do, but there is something about being a little kid and thinking your dad is the greatest and that he thinks your the mose special thing in the world! I guess its the whole childish innocence!

----------


## the silent x

has anyone ever had a day when they go through contentedness to anger for no reason, then to sadness for no reason, then to haooiness with no reason, then contentedness and through the entire cycle all in the matter of around 2 minutes for around half an hour, what is that called

----------


## Niamh

> has anyone ever had a day when they go through contentedness to anger for no reason, then to sadness for no reason, then to haooiness with no reason, then contentedness and through the entire cycle all in the matter of around 2 minutes for around half an hour, what is that called


If you were a woman i would have told you its hormones! :Tongue:

----------


## toni

:Frown:  I just feel a little upset because.. I am heartbroken *siigh* I'm not even going to get a chance to meet this -(coughs)-guy thoroughly,and now, he's flying to Saudi Arabia for College.  :Crash:

----------


## applepie

> has anyone ever had a day when they go through contentedness to anger for no reason, then to sadness for no reason, then to haooiness with no reason, then contentedness and through the entire cycle all in the matter of around 2 minutes for around half an hour, what is that called


This sounds like everyday for me. I would say it was homones since I'm a girl, but the truth is I'm just that tempermental. I get into rages for no real reason and then they turn off like someone flipped a light switch. It may be hormones, but I've decided that in most ways my rage is what drives me in life. The only ones safe are the people I love. Otherwise, sometimes when I see someone I hate them on sight, but I have no idea why. It is just all consuming and uncontrolable. In your case, I think you may be feeling all of those things, but rather than feeling them all at once your mind is shifting through them. Each is given a spotlight, instead of finding a medium.

----------


## Scheherazade

> has anyone ever had a day when they go through contentedness to anger for no reason, then to sadness for no reason, then to haooiness with no reason, then contentedness and through the entire cycle all in the matter of around 2 minutes for around half an hour, what is that called


Sugar rush?

 :Wink:

----------


## barbara0207

> has anyone ever had a day when they go through contentedness to anger for no reason, then to sadness for no reason, then to haooiness with no reason, then contentedness and through the entire cycle all in the matter of around 2 minutes for around half an hour, what is that called


Psychologists call that manic-depressive - if it happens all the time, see your doctor.  :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

> has anyone ever had a day when they go through contentedness to anger for no reason, then to sadness for no reason, then to haooiness with no reason, then contentedness and through the entire cycle all in the matter of around 2 minutes for around half an hour, what is that called


Men have hormones too. Aren't you a teenager? If so I think that is just part of life for boys or girls. I think girls get the worse wrap on it since they tend to talk about their emotions more than boys do. It is a huge stage of physical and emotional development. Teens tend to not get enough sleep, their bodies need about 12 hours a day. When youre not sleeping enough and living on pizza and French fries two staples for teens its hard to feel emotionally balanced.

----------


## the silent x

mother, my staples are tacos, nachoes, and burritoes, solid tex-mex food and i'm on vacation so i'm getting about 6-10 hrs a night so you may have a point there

----------


## kiz_paws

silent x, those foods you listed are on my top favorites....  :Smile:

----------


## motherhubbard

> mother, my staples are tacos, nachoes, and burritoes, solid tex-mex food and i'm on vacation so i'm getting about 6-10 hrs a night so you may have a point there


Eat a big taco salad and drink plenty of water, take a hot shower and go to bed. Then sleep as long as you can. It might make you feel much better! Just think of how you might feel if you were able to jog around the block first! You could take over the world :Thumbs Up:

----------


## applepie

So I need to get this off to someone. My husband just half way listened and that wasn't very satisfying.
My best friend is ruining her life. She has been having all sorts of marriage and financial trouble in the last year. Now things seem to just keep getting worse. Her mom took her daughter away, even though she is the one who supports the family. Her house is in forclosure, and her marriage is in the divorce process. We talk tonight and she tells me she is hanging with a guy who just got back out of prison. He was in for 9 years, out for a while and then something smaller put him back for 8 months because of his previous record. Plus he is nuts, and not in a good way. He went ballistic on his ex girlfriend for breaking up with him and that is what landed him in prison the first time. Her mom has gotten a place to stay, but she is getting state aid to help only because she has temporary custody of her granddaughter. Now, I'm told she isn't even going to fight her mom for custody because it would put her mom on the street :Flare:  Her mom has been meddleing and causing problems in my friend's life for as long as I can remember and she just keeps letting it happen. She let her mom take her daughter for a made up reason and now she is letting her guilt her into not regaining custody. Instead she will wait 2 years until her mom can get social security and afford to live on her own. What is worse, I keep feeling like if I had been there to help and support her none of this would be happening  :Bawling:  I don't know what to do to help out or if there is even anything I can do. All I could do was advise she get her daughter back and not allow her mom to manipulate her into giving her up. Arrgh! I'm so aggravated and upset I just don't know what to do anymore.

----------


## Niamh

thats crap. i dont know how to help you. All i can suggest is that maybe you get her over to your side of the country and help her gett on her feet. Light a fire under her bum and make her get her child back. 
Also you need to stop putting the weight of your friends problems on to yourself. you have enough to deal with. but i do think you should get her nearer to you and away from crazy man from prison.

----------


## applepie

That isn't too bad of an idea. I've actually considered moving home earlier just to help get everything sorted out. I did tell her when I get home I'm going to find her some nice boy who isn't fresh out of prison, or the brother of the same dude both of whom are crazy. If I could afford to bring her here, or if she could afford it that would be the plan.

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm ok, my mom got into a fight with my dad and is feeling depressed. Sometimes she just says she wants to kill herself. I promise I wouldn't do it if she didn't but I fear for her. My dad is an arschloch!

My kitty bit into a fishook and my dad had to pull it out, so it's lip broke a bit. I petted it during the 2 hour long ride from Miami and gave it fish and kitty food. I hope it heals soon.......

----------


## Madhuri

I am really mad  :Frown:   :Mad: 

It's my brother's wedding anniversary today. I had sent them their gifts by courier 4 days back, and they haven't recieved it  :Frown:  It was such a nice gift. I am sure the courier guys have lost it, because it should have reached within two days of sending it.....I just feel like killing the delivery guy or whosoever is responsible for the loss......

 :Mad:   :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

> I am really mad  
> 
> It's my brother's wedding anniversary today. I had sent them their gifts by courier 4 days back, and they haven't recieved it  It was such a nice gift. I am sure the courier guys have lost it, because it should have reached within two days of sending it.....I just feel like killing the delivery guy or whosoever is responsible for the loss......



That is horrible! I hope maybe it's just being delayed because of the weather or something because it being stolen is really bad! I hope it turns up.  :Frown:  

As for me...my leg hurts for no reason and my teeth and gums hurt from flossing for the first time in a while...yes, I am a bit lazy when it comes to flossing.  :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

The teeth problem was bad enough, now i think my body doesnt like the painkillers!(if you dont know what i'm on about see blog.)stupid dentist!

----------


## livelaughlove

Is it possible to be in love with somebody after only meeting them for 10 minutes and barely having spoken to them? We met in a foreign country, and he lives in another country (not the country we met in) - we speak on email occasionally, he sings and I have his CD, we talk about normal life but I've found that we have a lot in common. He's sweet on email, but I know that on the computer its easy to disguise your identity. He just sent me an especially nice email, after I opened up to him a little bit... now what would you do? He's talking about maybe coming to visit and singing in some places where I live. He's not like a famous singer or anything, he just plays his guitar and sings because he loves it, but that is what would bring him here. Sorry that I've rambled so much, but I am so confused. I want to love him and I kind of feel like I'm in love but can it really be? And what should I do? 

Any advice you could give me would be so appreciated. I figured this was the best place to post this - since it has been on my chest for the past couple weeks. Thanks!!

----------


## Domer121

I think that it is possible, though who knows what love really is, you know? Everyone thinks it is the butterfly feelings and all that, but that kind of love doesn't get you through all the hard times, which is why the divorce rate is so great. I think that if you do really love him you will want what is best for him, whether that means him coming here or not, you have to trust that if you are meant to be together, you will be.... And I will agree, internet it a lot different than real life, so just watch out. Good luck :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Okay.......I made a big mistake.....I told my best friend something that I had promised myself I would never tell anyone.... something about my past that nobody could understand but me... I am afraid now she looks on me differently than before.....I don't worry that she will ever tell anyone, I am just worried how we will be together now.

----------


## livelaughlove

Thanks Domer. While it would be great if he came, I would also be okay if he didn't come - I'm definitely not counting on it because I know in reality, you can't count on things. Nope, no butterfly feelings - come to think of it I rarely get butterflies, only when I talk on the phone which I for some reason hate doing - but I really just felt something for him, you know? You are so right - who knows what love is. So I guess I will wait and see. Thanks again. Que sera, sera...

As for your situation, if she is really your best friend, I don't think it would be fair of her to change her opinion of you just because you shared something with her, unless it's like really really shocking. Is she the type of person you could ask? Or just say to her "Listen, I hope you don't think badly of me now that you know that..yadda yadda.." ? Would that be possible? When I share my past with my best friend, that's what I say, and normally she reassures me that her opinion of me would never change, which actually makes our friendship grow. But is that an option for you? Have you guys hung out or done anything together since you told her? If so, how did she act?

----------


## papayahed

I'm annoyed with myself. I went running this morning and I had to start back at squar one 1 min run/2-3 min walk. I used to do 5K's with out any problems, why did I ever stop. What's that saying "If you got it up keep it up." Doh!!

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I HATE MY JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:  

But I need the experience...grrr! They don't give me enough hours cause I can't get people to sign up for the store's credit cards. I don't work for fun! I work cause I need the money!!! JEEZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!! :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## kathycf

I am so *sick* of dealing with crap. Time to just freakin' hide in a cave.

----------


## Niamh

I'm not happy. In fact i'm quite angry and miserable! I'm seriously on my last nerve and i cant take any of this crap anymore!  :Flare:  why is it that some men are just so bloody selfish! I mean, when you are in a relationship there are two people. not one person and there ego! :Flare:  I mean at the present moment i'm coming in second to a computer game! did you hear that litnet A COMPUTER GAME!!!!!

----------


## Pensive

Why does she not understand what she thinks is good for me is not what the real 'me' can accept. Why can't I have different priorities?  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

I am fed up of everything...I will never learn from my mistakes  :Frown:

----------


## weepingforloman

> I'm not happy. In fact i'm quite angry and miserable! I'm seriously on my last nerve and i cant take any of this crap anymore!  why is it that some men are just so bloody selfish! I mean, when you are in a relationship there are two people. not one person and there ego! I mean at the present moment i'm coming in second to a computer game! did you hear that litnet A COMPUTER GAME!!!!!


On behalf of all Y-chromosome carriers, may I say: we're just plain stupid.

----------


## the silent x

> On behalf of all Y-chromosome carriers, may I say: we're just plain stupid.


agreed

niamh, he's only trying to show you that he tocks at many challanges you throw at him, he's triyng to impress you, his mistake was to not drop the fact that he got owned in some video game and now he's embarrased because he lost in front of you and he thinks the only way he can redeem himself is by beating the video game and being persistent, this could show you that he is a persistent son-of-a-b**** and may be good to have for future problem's although in my family it has caused the exact same amount as it has fixed

----------


## applepie

Niamh, I would be mad too, but I have to agree with Silent X. He may be just showing off, or if he is like the men I know and love then he is simply too caught up in winning to know how much time has passed. Now that I think about it, I'm a woman and I still get so focused on beating something that I will persist for hours until I complete my objective :Smile:  I hope things get better, but try not to be too mad... boys love their video games. Even the fully grown ones :Biggrin:

----------


## Bakiryu

Is just video games are so addictive, once i went for 48 hours trying to beat one. Is like.....eh (try to remember feminine thing....) oooh! Shoe shopping! He might be too caught up in the game to think....

----------


## barbara0207

How about tit for tat? Couldn't you just ignore him when he's eventually finished playing just saying you're busy? Maybe he'll see what he did to you then.

----------


## spa girl

Okay, does this bug anyone else? I go through the drive-thru, place my order at the speaker, drive around the corner & see the arm of the girl (yes, it seems like it's always a girl) dangling out of the window with my bag of food! What is that all about? How much time do you think she saves by doing that instead of actually waiting for me to get there so she can politely hand me the bag? I swear, one these times I am just gonna slow down enough to grab the bag out of her hand & keep on driving.

Thanx for the thread, I feel a little better.

----------


## Pensive

Why do people have to make jokes which hurt others at least once in five minutes they talk! And then they expect others to take those jokes happily with a smile on their faces. What the hell is that? Jokes are good, teasing sometimes is okay, even harsh teasing can tolerated at times, but again and again? It's just mad!

----------


## Niamh

> agreed
> 
> niamh, he's only trying to show you that he tocks at many challanges you throw at him, he's triyng to impress you, his mistake was to not drop the fact that he got owned in some video game and now he's embarrased because he lost in front of you and he thinks the only way he can redeem himself is by beating the video game and being persistent, this could show you that he is a persistent son-of-a-b**** and may be good to have for future problem's although in my family it has caused the exact same amount as it has fixed





> Niamh, I would be mad too, but I have to agree with Silent X. He may be just showing off, or if he is like the men I know and love then he is simply too caught up in winning to know how much time has passed. Now that I think about it, I'm a woman and I still get so focused on beating something that I will persist for hours until I complete my objective I hope things get better, but try not to be too mad... boys love their video games. Even the fully grown ones





> On behalf of all Y-chromosome carriers, may I say: we're just plain stupid.


Now if only that WAS the case but believe me its not. Its an online game and he spends any spare time he has playing it. Which mean... hardly any time with me. He only rings me when things have happened on the game, but yet has the nerve to be snotty with me for not ringing him as much as i use to. There is only so many times one can hear 'can i ring u back i'm just doing something at the moment.' And thats if he answers the phone. Its come to the point where he doesnt even wait for me to reply and just hangs up! He's even got all his mates playing the game now so when i do meet up with him and if any of _them_ call his phone, i'm egnored while they talk about their allience etc. Now do you really understand why i'm pissed off? and to make matters worse when he goes on hols with the lads he wants me to look after his "whatever" for him. Told him no as i've no interest in it and he got pissed off! :Flare:  Three years to babysit the computer game thats more importsnt than me in his life? dont think so!

----------


## kiobe

If you are going to be riding your bike to work in the street you had better go the speed limit, Stop at all red lights and stop signs. Don't cut across the street unless you don't mind being hit by a 4,000 lb SUV. Move to the right if going slower than traffic. Obey the same laws that all other moving vehicles have to obey. But bicyclists think that they are chamelions. There all over the road, where ever they want to go and then when they get hit they're so surprised.

----------


## the silent x

> Now if only that WAS the case but believe me its not. Its an online game and he spends any spare time he has playing it. Which mean... hardly any time with me. He only rings me when things have happened on the game, but yet has the nerve to be snotty with me for not ringing him as much as i use to. There is only so many times one can hear 'can i ring u back i'm just doing something at the moment.' And thats if he answers the phone. Its come to the point where he doesnt even wait for me to reply and just hangs up! He's even got all his mates playing the game now so when i do meet up with him and if any of _them_ call his phone, i'm egnored while they talk about their allience etc. Now do you really understand why i'm pissed off? and to make matters worse when he goes on hols with the lads he wants me to look after his "whatever" for him. Told him no as i've no interest in it and he got pissed off! Three years to babysit the computer game thats more importsnt than me in his life? dont think so!


ok niamh, there's one of two ways you can do this, i'm guessin gthis game is either warcraft or diablo. you can play it yourself, (although you may not like it) and use that tiem to sort of "bond" with your friend, or you can say "it's either me or the game" since he doesn't spend much time with you anyway it's not going to leave that big of a hole in your life to drop him like a four year old cheese slice. and if he truly cares about you, then he will drop the game and be around more, if you have to say this more than once, he's not listening to you or doesn't think your serious, then follow through and leave him. go on in your life.






> If you are going to be riding your bike to work in the street you had better go the speed limit, Stop at all red lights and stop signs. Don't cut across the street unless you don't mind being hit by a 4,000 lb SUV. Move to the right if going slower than traffic. Obey the same laws that all other moving vehicles have to obey. But bicyclists think that they are chamelions. There all over the road, where ever they want to go and then when they get hit they're so surprised.


on mackinac island, mi, those people are called fudgies and the saying is, "you may know how to ride a bike, but there are strange people who do strange things, they will hit you with their bike that they don't know how to ride" (or something along those lines) and you have to remember, hitting them with you SUV is called murder and you can go to prison for that,although the judge might understand and leave you alone. just honk your horn at them and they'll run, they may hate you, scream at you, do many things other than move, but they will move. if they don't move, drive along behind them with horn blazing and it will eventually get their attention. showing them the common road greeting (the bird) as you pass by is very wholesome feeling. always remember this there is no such thing as Road Rage, it is really called Road Justice often assissted by a tire iron. read the alphabet of manliness(or something like it) and you'll understand.

----------


## barbara0207

> Now if only that WAS the case but believe me its not. Its an online game and he spends any spare time he has playing it. Which mean... hardly any time with me. He only rings me when things have happened on the game, but yet has the nerve to be snotty with me for not ringing him as much as i use to. There is only so many times one can hear 'can i ring u back i'm just doing something at the moment.' And thats if he answers the phone. Its come to the point where he doesnt even wait for me to reply and just hangs up! He's even got all his mates playing the game now so when i do meet up with him and if any of _them_ call his phone, i'm egnored while they talk about their allience etc. Now do you really understand why i'm pissed off? and to make matters worse when he goes on hols with the lads he wants me to look after his "whatever" for him. Told him no as i've no interest in it and he got pissed off! Three years to babysit the computer game thats more importsnt than me in his life? dont think so!


If it's as bad as that already, your friend may be addicted (happens to more and more people nowadays). He can hardly think anything else but that computer game, he can't help it. That means he needs professional help. But probably he won't see that he does. If he has any feelings for you left, he may see reason if you talk to him about it and threaten to leave him.

----------


## kiobe

> ok niamh, there's one of two ways you can do this, i'm guessin gthis game is either warcraft or diablo. you can play it yourself, (although you may not like it) and use that tiem to sort of "bond" with your friend, or you can say "it's either me or the game" since he doesn't spend much time with you anyway it's not going to leave that big of a hole in your life to drop him like a four year old cheese slice. and if he truly cares about you, then he will drop the game and be around more, if you have to say this more than once, he's not listening to you or doesn't think your serious, then follow through and leave him. go on in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on mackinac island, mi, those people are called fudgies and the saying is, "you may know how to ride a bike, but there are strange people who do strange things, they will hit you with their bike that they don't know how to ride" (or something along those lines) and you have to remember, hitting them with you SUV is called murder and you can go to prison for that,although the judge might understand and leave you alone. just honk your horn at them and they'll run, they may hate you, scream at you, do many things other than move, but they will move. if they don't move, drive along behind them with horn blazing and it will eventually get their attention. showing them the common road greeting (the bird) as you pass by is very wholesome feeling. always remember this there is no such thing as Road Rage, it is really called Road Justice often assissted by a tire iron. read the alphabet of manliness(or something like it) and you'll understand.


I would drive off the road before I hit a bicyclist, by the way I drive a Prius. It's just that they don't feel the need to follow the same rules that everyone else must follow.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

You know, maybe I'm just being childish and a tad bit jealous...but I don't care. I'm tired of my dad. He is only home 2-3 times a week and when he is home he is always off doing things with my brother. He never says hi anymore or call me nicknames like he used to. I think the longest conversation we've had in the past 3 months was, Hows your studying going? You really should put more effort into it....never hi, how have you been, what have you been up to, whats interesting...never anthing interesting...we used to sit outside at night and talk...talk and talk and talk. Now he goes and hangs out with my brother all the time...and when he is gone my dad choses to ignore me or yell at me. He doesn't even say bye to me when he leaves.

----------


## applepie

> Now if only that WAS the case but believe me its not. Its an online game and he spends any spare time he has playing it. Which mean... hardly any time with me. He only rings me when things have happened on the game, but yet has the nerve to be snotty with me for not ringing him as much as i use to. There is only so many times one can hear 'can i ring u back i'm just doing something at the moment.' And thats if he answers the phone. Its come to the point where he doesnt even wait for me to reply and just hangs up! He's even got all his mates playing the game now so when i do meet up with him and if any of _them_ call his phone, i'm egnored while they talk about their allience etc. Now do you really understand why i'm pissed off? and to make matters worse when he goes on hols with the lads he wants me to look after his "whatever" for him. Told him no as i've no interest in it and he got pissed off! Three years to babysit the computer game thats more importsnt than me in his life? dont think so!


I get it entirely now. I'd be hopping mad too. My sister is obsessed with online games the same way, and I just don't get the attraction. I would try to talk with him reasonably about it, since ending a three year relationship (if I understood you correctly) shouldn't normally be done lightly. If he can't get it under control and take notice that you need some of his time also then make a decision on what you want to do. I really hope that things get better for you. You could always cut his computer cord :Wink:

----------


## Video Drone

> Its an online game and he spends any spare time he has playing it.


What game is it, WoW, Lineage? Sheesh. I never got into those MMORPG's for some reason, a couple million people did, tho. But with a guy who's a gamer, you better be a gamer yourself, you'll have much to discuss... But if it's an addiction, addictions are hard to deal with, very hard... If he spends more than weeks on it playing all day long it's an addiction. You really need harsh measures here. Cutting the cord, seriously.

Games are actually becoming dangerous. Well...

YOU WERE WARNED 

To Mortis Anarchy
Wow, that's really horrible. Did you try talking to him about this?

----------


## Shalot

What is wrong with women in the workplace? My coworker (we'll call her Tammy) is a bleach-blonde, cigarette-smoking, pick-up truck driving, high-heels wearing, tough-talking WITCH from hell and I hope she rots there. 

How dare her burst into my cubicle talking about filing and proper procedure? Her "qualifications" for the job consist of a high school diploma and running her husband's business and now that he dumped her wrinkly old arse, she has to come get a job with the rest of us who don't have actual assets and she hasn't quite figured out that she is no longer in charge. hmphhhhhh

 :Rage:   :Rage:  :seething rage:

someone should choke her in the neck (that saying always cheers me up. where else would you choke someone?)

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> What game is it, WoW, Lineage? Sheesh. I never got into those MMORPG's for some reason, a couple million people did, tho. But with a guy who's a gamer, you better be a gamer yourself, you'll have much to discuss... But if it's an addiction, addictions are hard to deal with, very hard... If he spends more than weeks on it playing all day long it's an addiction. You really need harsh measures here. Cutting the cord, seriously.
> 
> Games are actually becoming dangerous. Well...
> 
> YOU WERE WARNED 
> 
> To Mortis Anarchy
> Wow, that's really horrible. Did you try talking to him about this?


No, recently I've found it really hard to talk to him. My dad is a pilot so thats why he really isn't home...but this sounds bad but, I just feel that I'd rather have him never home or home all the time. Maybe then he would pay attention to me. Its my last year at home and you would think that he would take advantage of that. I've tried tagging along, but I just end up being ignored. I tried to see if my mom would talk to him, but she is just happy that he is home. Most of the time I just leave home and read and bookstores/coffeeshops or paint or work. Then I don't have to think about it and get depressed...I'm having a really hard time about it...and I don't like showing negative emotions so its been hard.

----------


## applepie

> No, recently I've found it really hard to talk to him. My dad is a pilot so thats why he really isn't home...but this sounds bad but, I just feel that I'd rather have him never home or home all the time. Maybe then he would pay attention to me. Its my last year at home and you would think that he would take advantage of that. I've tried tagging along, but I just end up being ignored. I tried to see if my mom would talk to him, but she is just happy that he is home. Most of the time I just leave home and read and bookstores/coffeeshops or paint or work. Then I don't have to think about it and get depressed...I'm having a really hard time about it...and I don't like showing negative emotions so its been hard.


Not to pry, but were you and your dad close until recently? The reason I ask is that my own dad behaved the same way when it became clear I was leaving home. I moved from Ohio to Washington and it killed him to let me go so far away where he couldn't watch and take care of me. It was his way of preparing to let me go and make it a little easier on himself when I left. Now that I'm due to move back soon he is turning back into the same man he was before I left. He is back to saying "I love you" on the phone and teasing. Let him see that his behavior is causing you pain, but also know that it isn't anything you have done. He is probably just preparing himself for you to leave home.

----------


## Niamh

> I get it entirely now. I'd be hopping mad too. My sister is obsessed with online games the same way, and I just don't get the attraction. I would try to talk with him reasonably about it, since ending a three year relationship (if I understood you correctly) shouldn't normally be done lightly. If he can't get it under control and take notice that you need some of his time also then make a decision on what you want to do. I really hope that things get better for you. You could always cut his computer cord


I got really angry a month back and spoke to him about it but a month later things are back the way they are! When we started going out three years ago it took me along time to get him to do things without his friends. now it's like we are back at the beginning but the friends have been replaced by an online game ,that i wont name incase some of you play it and he's attacked you, that he plays _with_ his friends. And i've had enough. I need a change and i think that includes him.

----------


## applepie

> I got really angry a month back and spoke to him about it but a month later things are back the way they are! When we started going out three years ago it took me along time to get him to do things without his friends. now it's like we are back at the beginning but the friends have been replaced by an online game ,that i wont name incase some of you play it and he's attacked you, that he plays _with_ his friends. And i've had enough. I need a change and i think that includes him.


Then go for it. I've ended my fair share of relationships for the same reason, and if he isn't willing to give you the time and attention that you deserve then find someone who will. It sounds like you are certain in what you want, so now all there is left to do is act on it which I know is easier said than accomplished. I hope everything works out for you.

----------


## Niamh

> Then go for it. I've ended my fair share of relationships for the same reason, and if he isn't willing to give you the time and attention that you deserve then find someone who will. It sounds like you are certain in what you want, so now all there is left to do is act on it which I know is easier said than accomplished. I hope everything works out for you.


Thanks Meg. Just wish i had an ounce of courage or i would have done it today. My major flaw is i shrink in the face of confrontation!

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> Not to pry, but were you and your dad close until recently? The reason I ask is that my own dad behaved the same way when it became clear I was leaving home. I moved from Ohio to Washington and it killed him to let me go so far away where he couldn't watch and take care of me. It was his way of preparing to let me go and make it a little easier on himself when I left. Now that I'm due to move back soon he is turning back into the same man he was before I left. He is back to saying "I love you" on the phone and teasing. Let him see that his behavior is causing you pain, but also know that it isn't anything you have done. He is probably just preparing himself for you to leave home.


We were very close. I've always been a daddy's girl...we used to go mountain biking together all the time...and he always used to ask me to come along and do stuff with them. But the thing is, why would he want to do that in the first place? I mean, he is never home anyways, so why would he want to push me out even further! I almost freaked out on him yesterday...me and my dad are a lot of like...we don't really say 'I love you' easily, or 'sorry'...

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> I got really angry a month back and spoke to him about it but a month later things are back the way they are! When we started going out three years ago it took me along time to get him to do things without his friends. now it's like we are back at the beginning but the friends have been replaced by an online game ,that i wont name incase some of you play it and he's attacked you, that he plays _with_ his friends. And i've had enough. I need a change and i think that includes him.


Take a little break. Its not fair for you to have to ASK for him to hangout with you...he should want to do that without you asking. Sometimes change is for the better. I wish you luck though, with whatever you do...

And maybe he is just going through something...I dunno...good luck though! :Smile:

----------


## the silent x

i hate my little sister, she does nothing but lead me on and force me to have to go to my parents to figure out what she's doing, today, she grabbed somehting from my room but wouldn't tell me why she took it, i asked her politely many times over, then i finally went to my parents and they said they had asked her to get it from me. i have to live with a demon in the house and i can't get away from her, my parents also take away all of my power as the adult when i'm babysitting, no one listens to me, they blow me off until i stick my face two inches away from theirs and yell until i'm hoarse. then i get in trouble for it, i'm on the verge of saying something once and when they don't do anything about it, dropping it then having my parents be the bad guys and yell at the three of them for not doing something. blame it all on my stepmom, her favorite method of communication is to scream at the top of her lungs for us to do something even when it's the first time she's asked us to do it, i'm getting fed up with this family, this is why i hate people, i have such awesome examples in front of me.

----------


## dramasnot6

I hope things get better Niamh, you deserve only the best.

Sounds really unfair silent x, don&#180;t try to get too down on all of humanity because of them. When I encounter hopelessly wretched people I tell myself to strive to be better to prove them that i am.

No complaints here, im on holiday!  :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## applepie

Hopefully things will get better Silent X. I was lucky to be the youngest, and my sister and I were close enough in age that she never had to babysit me.

----------


## Pensive

> i hate my little sister, she does nothing but lead me on and force me to have to go to my parents to figure out what she's doing, today, she grabbed somehting from my room but wouldn't tell me why she took it, i asked her politely many times over, then i finally went to my parents and they said they had asked her to get it from me. i have to live with a demon in the house and i can't get away from her, my parents also take away all of my power as the adult when i'm babysitting, no one listens to me, they blow me off until i stick my face two inches away from theirs and yell until i'm hoarse. then i get in trouble for it, i'm on the verge of saying something once and when they don't do anything about it, dropping it then having my parents be the bad guys and yell at the three of them for not doing something. blame it all on my stepmom, her favorite method of communication is to scream at the top of her lungs for us to do something even when it's the first time she's asked us to do it, i'm getting fed up with this family, this is why i hate people, i have such awesome examples in front of me.


Oh I can understand how it feels but you should perhaps look at the positive side - the things your parents have provided you? This might help. And you said your sister is little, if she is little then forgive her, nearly all children do such things. That's a part of childhood.

And I hope things better for both Niamh and you and everyone who is in trouble!

----------


## aabbcc

I resent - to myself, to God, to world, to system, whatever - the fact I have one more academic year to spend at _school_ before I can go to university. Not that I particularly dislike my school, I just dislike the fact it is school, it is filled with immature undereducated brats to whom the main purpose in life is to get drunk (I would not like to generalise, but the majority are such), the "academic spirit" in it does not exist except during a couple of minutes of _Gaudeamus igitur_ during ceremonies, and I dislike having to study a plethora of subjects I am never going to need in my life.

Not that I see the world from the utilitarian point of view, nor that I particularly care about "usefulness" as pretty much everything "useful" one learns out of one's formal education, but I still view it to be pretty pointless that our school system forces students to study so many subjects and does not allow us to choose amongst them.
So I intend to study literature, history of art and Italian at university, and still, I will have to bother myself the entire year also with Chemistry, Mathematics, Politics, Latin, Greek and whatnot else they invented, which only takes away my precious time which I could dedicate to literature and art.

I also dislike constant arguments I am having with my family regarding my choice of university. They believe my choice is "childish and idiotic" and that it will only bring me to ruin and disappointments, and that I should study something "useful", with which I could "contribute to society instead of wasting your talent on doing-nothing in reading books and observing architecture", such as medicine, or, if I so dislike sciences, law; and I cannot even imagine myself on those universities, and do not get me started on how much I would hate to study something other than what is my choice. From their perspective I am just "too lazy to go to concrete university". I am sick of constant trying to prove them that the only thing I wish to do in life revolves around languages, literature and art.

----------


## Pensive

> I also dislike constant arguments I am having with my family regarding my choice of university. They believe my choice is "childish and idiotic" and that it will only bring me to ruin and disappointments, and that I should study something "useful", with which I could "contribute to society instead of wasting your talent on doing-nothing in reading books and observing architecture", such as medicine, or, if I so dislike sciences, law; and I cannot even imagine myself on those universities, and do not get me started on how much I would hate to study something other than what is my choice. From their perspective I am just "too lazy to go to concrete university". I am sick of constant trying to prove them that the only thing I wish to do in life revolves around languages, literature and art.


That's a truth that it's difficult for those who study languages and literature to get a a good job, but it all depends on your priorities. If you would rather earn less money with your hobby as a job, it's understandable or even if's the other way, it's also understandable. I would advice you to choose whatever you want but before it think about the advice of your parents also. And coolly not emotionally. Not because they are saying it but because you have to choose whatever is good for you.  :Smile:

----------


## the silent x

here's an idea, i always do this when deciding whether to spend a lot of money on something, get an impartial party, (e.g. friend, brother, sister, family member who doesn't adore your parents), then sit down with your parents and the impartial party, then write down all the good and bad things about your taking your parents approach, and all of the good and bad thinggs about your approach. The impartial party is supposed to be there for helping both parties and deciding the verdict. 

when all this has been done, have the impartial party put the stuff together with a point value, such as: you want to learn about architecture, so you would pay more attention and produce better results than something you didn't want to do, that would get a 2. becoming rich might get a 1 or something like that.

anyway, this won't work if you have extremely authoritarian parents, "you will do this my way when i say so."

have you ever considered being an architectural engineer? that way you could study the actual building and help complement society at the same time, try combining the topics to make a job that makes both of you happy.

i am thinking about going into Literature as a teacher, i like to read, i like to analyze and i want to impart that on a bunch of crazy drunk kids who have nothing better to do than sit in class and listen/sleep.

about the school thing, i have no school spirit so i can't help you there, and for the drunks, ignore them, or if you see one of them getting drunk, smash the bottle over their head and say, "every time you drink, the bottle will get smashed over your head and you will get covered in beer" (don't really do that i was making an attempt at humor.)

----------


## kiz_paws

To *silent x*, to *Niamh*, and to *Anastasija*, I sincerely hope that things go better for you. You are all such nice caring people and deserve only happiness in life.

For me, I am here to say that I am thoroughly sad that a couple of really talented and wonderful people have just up and quit us. Just like that. For reasons I cannot understand. I hope that they find happiness in life, too bad that they could not have mingled here even a bit longer. I have found a wonderful group of people here, this is a site that is a lot different than so many on the internet. Bravo LitNet, and may our two friends go in peace. They are always welcome here, just for the records.  :Smile:

----------


## the silent x

well thank you kiz paws, was one by chance countess, i believe she was one of your friends and you posted the most on her leaving thread, again, i think that's how it was, yeah, countess will be missed

----------


## kiz_paws

Ummm, well, I only posted once in that Countess "Leaving" thread, but yeah, she is one of the people who have recently left. The other was (sadly) Adolescent, who, without word or warning, just disappeared in a puff of smoke. Both of these people were extremely eloquent, animated, and full of spirit. I hope they rethink leaving LitNet, because it is such a place where all are welcome, no matter what their personal story/history is.... there is a place for all....

Good luck with your sister, silent x, things have a way of working out over the years 

**thinking back to a hellion [a.k.a. sister] of my own...**  :FRlol:

----------


## aabbcc

Thank you everyone for your suggestions, and just... for being there to stand my rant  :Wink: 
I do not have authoritatian parents, thankfully, they are just somewhat conservative, but in the end they will accept my decision (as they always have before when we were in disagreement - it is my life after all). 
It really is more important to me to enjoy thoroughly what I do, even if I know that as professor of literature or as historian of art (unfortunately I do not have enough talent to be an artist myself, and I have always preferred history and theory thereof, so... it will be _history_ of art, not art or architecture) I will not have much "profit" in life. They will simply have to live with the fact their daughter has got head in clouds and is really not suited for medicine, or law, or international business, or anything of the kind  :Biggrin:

----------


## the silent x

stick it to them, my dad wanted me to be in nano technology, he got my first grade in physics and immediately realized that he couldn't always have his way. haha

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm so angry I've been listening to whiny rock for hours. the idiot in my house started screaming at me about housework and made me clean. He's been telling me if Kiichan (my cat) steps in the living room, he'll kick her out the house. I began drawing and posted some of the sutff on my blog, but i'm still very, very mad.

----------


## the silent x

who's the idiot, your dad or older brother?
go on to the another creative game thread and start killing people left and right, but think of some really good stuff for them too

----------


## kiz_paws

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  *Silent*, sometimes you really make me smile! **hugs**

OK, I am mad at my car. Very mad. Blowing up mad...  :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## the silent x

what did you car do?

if you are blowing up mad at your car, i actually blew up a car, took a lot of sledgehammers and fireworks, but we finally got the thing to explode, with the help of an Acetylene bomb. shop kids had a fundraiser, $2 to hit the car, then we blew the thing apart (with 18+supervision, [some kids older brother])

----------


## kiz_paws

The state of that sh** box we call a car is such that a trip to Minneapolis has been halted. Dang and all dang! (the front end is shot -- hmmm, maybe I should put it out of its misery???)

**sigh**

Maybe it is in the stars that I stay put for the next few days??? Let us hope so, cuz it better be a good reason. I was soooooo looking forward to The Mall of America and all the other goodies that Minneapolis has in store for travellers... Grrr and double grrrr!  :Flare:

----------


## Bakiryu

The idiot is my stepdad, so annoying! And to top it off I still have to pack since I'll be leaving in 2 weeks or so. (Minneapolis is in Minnesota right KizP?)

----------


## the silent x

step parents are either a**holes or b****es, i have a step mom who hasn't spoken a word that has not been screamed, all she does is scream, I definitely understand where your coming from

----------


## kiz_paws

> (Minneapolis is in Minnesota right KizP?)


Yes indeedy, Baki!

Sorry to hear that you must tolerate so much screaming in your life, *Silent*. Buy an opera cd with lots and lots of soprano singing. And BLAST the dickens out of it. She will get the point. Unless the point is on her own head ...  :FRlol:

----------


## the silent x

she wouldn't understand. i ruined two CD players doing that with a screamo band, maybe you should put the car out of its misery kiz, hwo long have you had it or how old is it. i'm no expert on cars so i'll be looking things up oonline for a while

----------


## Bakiryu

> she wouldn't understand. i ruined two CD players doing that with a screamo band



 :Biggrin:  Then do what I do *X*: SING. My stepfather got so mad :Flare:  and hated it so much I'm not allowed to sing at home anymore. I do it occasionally and his face turns purple  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

> hwo long have you had it or how old is it.


The car is over ten years old, we have beaten all the life out of it that we were meant to, methinks (what with winters-in-the-Canadian-Prairies and the sheer torture cars have to put up with therein...)

My hubby believes in this car, and so I silently stand back. My ship will come in. Someday...

*Baki*, his face turns purple? Sounds very scary, fodder for a horror novel ...  :Sick:  **shivers**

----------


## Niamh

Poor you kiz. I remember when i was a kid we headed off for out summer hols in wexford. We'd only gotten as far as south dublin When the blasted thing came to a halt. Stupid nissan dastun! When we eventually got it back working again my dad turned around and headed home. Stopped at my sisters old apartment for a few hours. She convinced him to try towards wexford again, which we did and some how made it. That was the summer we almost _didnt_ have a holiday!

----------


## chasestalling

one of these days i'll have these lions mauled. 

who am i? your dread sovereign and you will yield!!

gotcha sucker.

----------


## Wakaba

If anyone has seen Family Guy you already know what this thread is about. If not.... feel free to get out todays stress with a little rant about something that really "grinds your gears."  :Flare:  

Im pretty happy today so ill just wait and watch  :Tongue:

----------


## 1n50mn14

When skin grows on my pudding or mushroom soup.

When I'm waiting for a call and my roomate's dad stays on the phone for two hours.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

People pounding on my dorm room door at absurd hours of the night so I'm too scared to go to sleep! Ooh, and the night someone broke all the light bulbs in my floor all over the lounge right outside my room. That was a fun night too.

----------


## LadyWentworth

People saying, acting and doing stupid things just for the sake of being stupid. That in turn makes them annoying, irritating and frustrating.

Also, people who completely forget how to drive in snow. I can't even let it go with the first snowfall. But, for the sake of this post, let's say people actually DO "forget". Why, when we have gotten SO much snow this winter do they STILL not have the tiniest bit of memory of how to drive??? You'd think they'd get used to it by now!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Tersely

People who can't shut up. I need to be somewhere isolated.

----------


## pussnboots

I hate it when people snap their gum, especially if I am sitting next to them on a bus. I'll admit I snap my gum as well but only when I am by myself.
As to LadyWentworth's comment abt people forgetting how to drive in snow, how abt the people that forget how to drive when its raining out?

----------


## Bakiryu

People who turn the volume down on my computer 'cause they hate DEVO. Jehovah witnesses showing up at my door on Sunday at 6 am. Stupid people, people who can't shut up, boring people too. people. Concerned people putting pieces of meat on my lovingly prepared all vegetarian food, c'mon man, not cool!

----------


## Aston

I'm 14, She's 14, He's 15, She went out with him, He made her cry almost every night, He had sex with another girl, I love her. She still loves him.
THAT'S WHAT GRINDS MY GEARS!

----------


## LadyW

WHEN PEOPLE SNEEZE.
Ahem. I'm sorry...
I don't mind just ONE sneeze, covered by a hand.
However, when people are careless enough to fire their germs at me and/or do this about 8 times in a row - I could scream.
It makes me want to puke  :Frown:

----------


## aabbcc

I get annoyed when people demonstrate a significant lack of:

A) _Classical manners of behaviour_.
You do not need to open door to me every time or insist that when in the group of people we go out only guys pay for the drinks everybody had - though it is certainly nice  :FRlol:  - nor do you have to demonstrate you know all the rules of gentleman's or lady's behaviour, but you do need to respect some of those. I do not show it openly, again because I am raised in accordance with those same norms, but I do get upset over those things.
You cannot not pay attention to how you eat in a restaurant, you cannot not to look in people's eyes when you talk to them, you cannot interrupt another person speaking, you cannot walk around behaving like an idiot, or you sink down in my eyes; sorry, some basics are to be respected.

B) _Classical manners of speech_.
Same as the above; you do not need to speak in hexameters, but do care to make coherent full sentences and to minimise the use of vulgarism in your language - speaking like a person who never read a book or typing lyk dis definitely grinds my gears, even if I will not mention it.

C) _General knowledge_.
Of course that nobody is omniscent, but some things are just assumed to be known by an educated individual. And even if it happens that you do not know some crucial things, do for the sake of your own image hide that fact and quickly change the discourse, because there is nothing worse than "Voltaire, who?" in the midst of conversation, especially if in larger company and in public.

----------


## mercy_mankind

> *Classic*Charm* 
> 
> People pounding





> LadyWentworth,
> People saying,





> Tersely ,
> People who can't shut up





> pussnboots,
> I hate it when people snap their gum





> Bakiryu,
> People who turn the volume down





> Aston,
> I'm 14, She's 14, He's 15,





> LadyW ,
> WHEN PEOPLE SNEEZE.


People! 
If we asked those people they will answer with the same word too
"(PEOPLE)" .  :Nod:  

For me , I hate to see some one talking badly about another one while his\her absence , and when that one came , he\she starts praising after insulting. He\She is hypocrit .

----------


## Aston

:s i didn't say people

----------


## Bakiryu

I DID say PEOPLE.




> people.

----------


## metal134

People who don't like baseball. Strike that. People who don't LOVE basball.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> As to LadyWentworth's comment abt people forgetting how to drive in snow, how abt the people that forget how to drive when its raining out?


Yes, that is bad, too! I definitely agree with that. I won't really have to worry about it until Summer, though.




> People who don't like baseball. Strike that. People who don't LOVE basball.


 :Thumbs Up:  Agreed!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mercy_mankind

> :s i didn't say people


 :Nod:  you didn't , but you said (He , she) 
I think that (he, he) might be people?  :Smile:   :Smile:  




> I DID say PEOPLE.



Yes I think that every one will post here have to say in the beginning PEOPLE  :Smile:  

because there is nothing made us get nervous except people's acts, but not people themselves.

----------


## Pensive

Okay. Let's see what I have got to get off my chest today. Erm, one thing for sure. My flu has still not recovered. Don't feel very good.

----------


## Anza

> I'm 14, She's 14, He's 15, She went out with him, He made her cry almost every night, He had sex with another girl, I love her. She still loves him.
> THAT'S WHAT GRINDS MY GEARS!


awww... Unfortuneately, I'm basically that girl...

She's had her heart broken a thousand times, and it's all she knows, so she just keeps going back for more. She sees what she's doing, and every time he opens his mouth, he kills her a little inside. She is Echo, and he; Narcissus. She is me, and he my "love" John. My twin asked him today, and he only likes me as a friend. I have other options that would treat me so much better. I have people who think John is so lucky to have my heart. But he is blind.
And I guess... so am I.  :Bawling:

----------


## mheartin

Three letters: PDA. 

why must these lovey-dovey couples exude so much happiness in front of the whole world? [/emo]

----------


## metal134

> Agreed!!!


Then you're OK in my book!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Then you're OK in my book!


Well, you were already OK in mine just for making that statement!  :Smile:

----------


## metal134

Who's your team? I'm from NE Ohio, so it's Cleveland sports all the way. I still haven't gotten over that collapse in the ALCS.  :Frown:

----------


## browneyedbailey

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrr! thanks I needed that.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Who's your team? I'm from NE Ohio, so it's Cleveland sports all the way. I still haven't gotten over that collapse in the ALCS.


Yeah. Sorry about that! Mine is the Milwaukee Brewers. Do you want to know what I still haven't gotten over? The fact that the Brewers were in 1st place for 3 1/2 months straight and then they suddenly started to quietly fade away. Then it was like they were never even the top team. They pull this kind of thing *every* year! Last year's departure from being a winning team to being an ignored team was a little more dramatic than it is *usually*. Someone actually said to me that they ended up 2nd in the central division. But I don't care because that second place didn't even get them in the wildcard spot. What gets to me even more is the lack of thought put into any of what has happened by the organization. Ned Yost needed to be fired, but did they do it??? NO!!! Why not? Oh, well, he has a year left to his contract (I believe that was the excuse that I heard last fall - they'd probably say something different now  :Rolleyes:  ). Might as well just wait it out!  :Mad:  

This post counts as my rant for the day!  :Smile:

----------


## browneyedbailey

> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrr! thanks I needed that.


That felt soooooooo good. With all the Tornado warnings here in the Ozarks. We've not been hit, yet...

----------


## metal134

> Yeah. Sorry about that! Mine is the Milwaukee Brewers. Do you want to know what I still haven't gotten over? The fact that the Brewers were in 1st place for 3 1/2 months straight and then they suddenly started to quietly fade away. Then it was like they were never even the top team. They pull this kind of thing *every* year! Last year's departure from being a winning team to being an ignored team was a little more dramatic than it is *usually*. Someone actually said to me that they ended up 2nd in the central division. But I don't care because that second place didn't even get them in the wildcard spot. What gets to me even more is the lack of thought put into any of what has happened by the organization. Ned Yost needed to be fired, but did they do it??? NO!!! Why not? Oh, well, he has a year left to his contract (I believe that was the excuse that I heard last fall - they'd probably say something different now  ). Might as well just wait it out!  
> 
> This post counts as my rant for the day!


I wasn't surprised that the Brewers faded; they are young team and that almost always happens to young teams that rise to the top. The first time they reach that pinnacle, they usually run out of gas. It happened to the Indians in 2004 as well. I think that they have an excellent chance to win that division this year. Cincinnati, Houston and St. Louis are just awful, Pittsburgh will be a team to watch for, but they are where the Brewers were 2 years ago, so they won;t be a threat just yet, and Chicago... well, when was the last time they put together back-toback good seasons? You have reason for optimism.

----------


## Remarkable

I feel evil,but what has she done more than me to deserve that trip?????

----------


## 1n50mn14

How it's February and it's impossible to get a job right now!

----------


## Domer121

Why am I always alone around Valentines day?!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## Anza

Aww, Domer, me too! Valentines day sucks when you don't have a valentine!

----------


## Aston

Wooo I have a valentine, I'm well happy about it, Same girl from earlier, We're gettin there (:

----------


## kilted exile

:Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## Aston

> you didn't , but you said (He , she) 
> I think that (he, he) might be people?



People is plural for person, He, she is ONE person not people

----------


## Bakiryu

> People is plural for person, He, she is ONE person not people


he, she is a person, so if people is plural for person a.k.a an individual, you're contradicting yourself  :Tongue:

----------


## Bakiryu

> Aww, Domer, me too! Valentines day sucks when you don't have a valentine!


yeah I know. but you can always buy roses for yourself and cheer up watching chick flicks  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aston

Don't prove me wrong ><

----------


## Remarkable

Aah...What do I do with him?Should I tell him or not?I feel strange and a bit unhappy...If I ever manage to get past this without getting hurt,I must learn to prepare some cake for a very special helper.

----------


## ZoeyJuly

Flirt!!!! I love flirting and the PAM should totally do so!!!!!!!!! :Wink:  Dude y can't i go to parties w out my friends hatingg me for hanging out w guys they like!!!!!! Ugh :Sick:

----------


## papayahed

ARRGGHHHHH!!! No, nobody else needs administrator rights besides a few managers.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I wasn't surprised that the Brewers faded; they are young team and that almost always happens to young teams that rise to the top. The first time they reach that pinnacle, they usually run out of gas. It happened to the Indians in 2004 as well. I think that they have an excellent chance to win that division this year. Cincinnati, Houston and St. Louis are just awful, Pittsburgh will be a team to watch for, but they are where the Brewers were 2 years ago, so they won;t be a threat just yet, and Chicago... well, when was the last time they put together back-toback good seasons? You have reason for optimism.


Well, the Brewers are classic for fading away even when they aren't a young team. Maybe being young helped them last year because the Brewers normally do that around the All-Star break. They went beyond that point last year. I do like the fact that they are a young team. I hope that is in their advantage. Ned Yost just makes such lousy decisions. There were so many games that they really should've won and then lost because of him. Now they have signed him for another 2 years.  :Mad:  Well, if they win under his management, OK. I'll definitely take it, but I need to be proven wrong first.

So, how do you think the Indians will do this year? I think something to hope for is that they keep their minds straight. I would hope that the outcome of the Championship won't hang on them too heavily. I know that they are now in a situation where I think a lot will be expected of them, but that loss is always going to hang over them (especially with people constantly bringing it up to remind them). So, I think to keep their minds focused is the first thing that they need to get in order. Who knows where the White Sox will end up this year! I never really give much thought to Kansas City, I have to admit. I could be wrong, but I don't really see the Twins making a big jump into first anytime soon. The only one to think about is the Tigers, I guess, but I think you really don't have much too worry about with the Indians. They are a good team! Except if they would have any flaws this year, I realy do think it would be a mental issue regarding last year. They just have to block the loss the best that they can from their minds and focus on the upcoming year.

Yeah. I am not too worried about the Cubs. But this might just be the year that they pull a back-to-back season! My brother always says that they will never win a World Series in his lifetime. Then he always adds on "I don't plan on dying anytime soon".  :Tongue:  

Do you get to many games?

OK! I really went off-topic here! So, this is my *RANT* for the day! One word:

*SNOW*

That is all I have to say!  :Smile:

----------


## Aston

You hate snow :'(

----------


## pussnboots

why is it that some people think they know what is best for another person?

----------


## LadyWentworth

> You hate snow :'(


I don't hate snow. Not really. I just don't particularly like it this year. It has been a hard year with as much snow as we have gotten. We got some last night and we're getting some more tomorrow night. It gets hard when there is so much and the guy who plows the business across from where I live plows that place out. He always plows me in! I had to (with a pulled muscle in my leg, too) shovel myself out again this morning!  :Flare:  

So, snow isn't bad. It is really what happens after it snows that is making me dislike it so much.  :Smile:

----------


## Aston

Okay  :Smile:

----------


## browneyedbailey

> Why am I always alone around Valentines day?!?!?!?!?!?





> Aww, Domer, me too! Valentines day sucks when you don't have a valentine!





> 


I am too. I'll be yours if you'll be mine.

----------


## Lote-Tree

i hate books! there said it  :Biggrin: 

books sucks. books are boring!!!

----------


## Bakiryu

> i hate books! there said it 
> 
> books sucks. books are boring!!!


Lote is insane........ :Tongue:

----------


## browneyedbailey

Amen. I wonder why Lote's even here.

----------


## manolia

We've been having too many earthquakes lately..guess what we are in greece..this is how it always was, is will be..to the end of times amen..but i can't stand it after every f-ing earthquake my clients are going nuts and keep calling me all day  :Flare:   :Flare:  and i am like "no your house isn't going to fall on your head, we've taken extra care so it won't"  :Flare:   :Flare:  "if the next earthquake is like 8 richter the whole country will sink like a new Atlantis and so will your house  :Flare:

----------


## Remarkable

I hate the situation I am in!I don't know if I'll ever talk to him again and I also forgot the Word password with which I protected a story I planned on sending him to clarify the whole thing and a bit more!Actually,I remember the password,but the stupid computer doesn't accept it!!!And I have to sleep now...And I can't!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

I am really disappointed that members of this Forum are unwilling to read and vote in the competitions we have! One expects much more from a site like this where everyone is a self-confessed readaholic!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=32315

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=32314

----------


## 1n50mn14

I didn't get to go riding today because the weather was too bad! My roomate is driving me BATTY! She's younger than me and can't even help cleaning up the house or doing dishes or her own laundry! PLUS she keeps telling me "you should go to bed... don't do this... don't do that... don't touch that... that's really irresponsible!"

Well. Nananabooboo. Sucks to you.

----------


## Bakiryu

I wish my mother would stop buying me celebrity magazines or mags full of pricey stop....and then she dares to call me a shopaholic! *shakes head*

----------


## Remarkable

I'm starting to hate him!This whole thing is very,very uncomfortable and I have no idea how it will pass!And what's worse,I feel the need to see him,which I can't right now,since we seem to be in extremely awful terms!!!

----------


## Anza

What's the story, Remarkable?

----------


## Remarkable

Ah,something extremely complicated...
I heard that some people did a very nasty trick to HIM for St.Valentine's so I sent him a solidarity SMS.He then asks me: "What trick?" and I get paranoid because I think my friend tricked me this time.But then,the next day,I sent him another SMS saying that I heard about a stupid trick which I didn't wholy understand (which is not true) and I asked him if he'd be kind enough to send me a material he should have given me some time ago.He had sent it,with just one word as comment"Enjoy it".I found this extremely ironic and now I'm convinced that he is upset with me since he also hasn't spoken to me since Friday.Still,I haven't spoken to him either,so he might thing I'm upset with him.I don't know what to do,I just can't find the courage to go up to him and have a confrontation.What if there's nothing going on?
And what's worse,I love this person although he doesn't know this(he might have his doubts;a friend of mine says it's too obvious...).

Aaahhh,what can I do?????

----------


## Pensive

Realizations. Bitter realizations. A journey from high up the sky to right down the earth....but no....actually a journey from earth to underground. Well that's what has happened to me.

----------


## Remarkable

The whole school knows!
Today I told to a boy in his class: "You know,I'm in love!" (I had promised to tell him a secret :Smile:  ).And he immediatly said: "With (the name of the boy I love)?"
I told him: "No!How did you get this idea?"
And he replied: "Oh,come on,the whole school knows..."

This is horrible...

----------


## Aston

Sounds like you need a little self-confrontation, this might be me just chatting a bag of Doo Doo but maybe you just have to think about yourself here (I like a bit of selfishness) Does he like you? What would you do if you was him? and don't forget to not give a crap about what everyone else thinks, its about you and him (:

----------


## Shalot

The damn cat barfs all the time. She was sick when we adopted her from the Humane Society who didn't bother to tell us that we were getting a barfing cat. Their solution was hairball paste because according to them, she was barfing because of the hairball. She doesn't have a hairball...this has been going on and on and on despite our inquiries to the vet. Finally, we called the vet and said, "please treat the cat for the barfing" and we brought our other cat in (who has never barfed) for routine shots. So the vet treated our cat for barfing (and issued an itemized bill for everthing she did for both cats, which included the examination for the barfing). It wasn't enough to mention it in previous vists. We had to schedule an appointment specifcially for illness. So the vet says that it could be a number of things but thinks it's probably gall bladder and gives us a medication for the cat. We're not done with the medication but the cat has barfed twice since we got the medicine, which means that she hasn't improved AT ALL since she has barfed 1 - 2 times per week since we got her. So now, we have to bring the cat in for x-rays to make sure she hasn't swallowed yarn or something. I am pissed off at the Humane Society for putting a sick cat up for adoption. I love my cat, but this barf stuff irritates me. I love cats and I have had many and none of them have had this problem. It makes me think that someone else dumped her off at the Humane Society because they didn't want to deal with the barfing. And I thought I was being a good citizen by adopting from the Humane Society.  :Flare:

----------


## Remarkable

> Sounds like you need a little self-confrontation, this might be me just chatting a bag of Doo Doo but maybe you just have to think about yourself here (I like a bit of selfishness) Does he like you? What would you do if you was him? and don't forget to not give a crap about what everyone else thinks, its about you and him (:


Well,yes,thanks,but the thing is I have no idea how his reaction would be.First of all,I'm completely inexperienced in things like this and then,I'm not sure about the way he feels of me.I would like to give it a try and just confess to him but then,his reaction might be cold and I don't want to lose our friendship.He is a very special person,after all,and I converse with him about issues most people consider uninteresting(literature,politics and religion seem to be boring these days for most of my aquintances).
Many say I should flirt.Should I really?Actually,it is so obvious that I am in love with him that I don't need to flirt.A friend of mine(that is in his class)told me today that nearly everyone has understood...exept for the loved one himself.Ah,I'm is such a mess!

----------


## Aston

> And I thought I was being a good citizen by adopting from the Humane Society.


Lol you are being a good citizen (:

Remarkable, please tell us any progress, We are all nosey here (:

----------


## cranberry

mmm i am working in the reception and when i ask forthier kind name pisses me off that people hang up in my face and i really get annoyed.

what a great thread i'll write everyday.
thanks

----------


## LadyW

I had a bad day. 
I woke up rather later than anticipated, my hair is a total mess, I then attempted to print a document that was urgently needed for today - it wasn't happening. After 3 hours of trying to get it to work with the aid of a computer geek, I realised It wasn't plugged in correctly. I then waited for the bus to take me to my destination; I waited 30 minutes in the freezing cold for a bus that wasn't going to turn up. I then came home and contemplated murder.

----------


## Remarkable

Aah,I'm so angry!

You know,I was going to read my essay some place important,but you see,her mum is the secretary of a famous politician so me and my friends never get to express our talents.Well,what can we do...I feel like writting an article about the discrimination of the youth in this country,how young talents are not at all encouraged but I fear it won't be published anywhere.

Aston,no news yet.Although I have something in my mind...

----------


## Remarkable

Horrible!My MP3 player is lost(stolen,probably)!Now,how can I go on without music?

Also,my history teacher thought that I deserved a B at my last test.She had found me just one mistake,which I proved her untrue,but still,she said that I had that B already.Which is pretty unfair because she gave many students one or two grades more than they had taken in this exam.Should I think she has something against me?

----------


## papayahed

Doh! People amaze me. One guy decided not to be in the union because they don't do anything for him. Yet when someone else got called for overtime before him he runs to the union. If I was the union I'd tell him to deal with it himself. Doh!!

----------


## cranberry

> The damn cat barfs all the time. She was sick when we adopted her from the Humane Society who didn't bother to tell us that we were getting a barfing cat. Their solution was hairball paste because according to them, she was barfing because of the hairball. She doesn't have a hairball...this has been going on and on and on despite our inquiries to the vet. Finally, we called the vet and said, "please treat the cat for the barfing" and we brought our other cat in (who has never barfed) for routine shots. So the vet treated our cat for barfing (and issued an itemized bill for everthing she did for both cats, which included the examination for the barfing). It wasn't enough to mention it in previous vists. We had to schedule an appointment specifcially for illness. So the vet says that it could be a number of things but thinks it's probably gall bladder and gives us a medication for the cat. We're not done with the medication but the cat has barfed twice since we got the medicine, which means that she hasn't improved AT ALL since she has barfed 1 - 2 times per week since we got her. So now, we have to bring the cat in for x-rays to make sure she hasn't swallowed yarn or something. I am pissed off at the Humane Society for putting a sick cat up for adoption. I love my cat, but this barf stuff irritates me. I love cats and I have had many and none of them have had this problem. It makes me think that someone else dumped her off at the Humane Society because they didn't want to deal with the barfing.  And I thought I was being a good citizen by adopting from the Humane Society.



so sad but hope you didn't feed it garlic  :Tongue:  just kidding -- no i really hope ur cat becomes better maybe it's allergic to a certain type of food.

----------


## ReynardKitsune

why am i so disliked why do i feel so lonely everday why am i born as what i am? why is everything so unfair why do i feel so tired everyday! why do i suck in everything why can't i do anything well !!!!!
and i can't sleep everyday

----------


## Remarkable

> why am i so disliked why do i feel so lonely everday why am i born as what i am? why is everything so unfair why do i feel so tired everyday! why do i suck in everything why can't i do anything well !!!!!
> and i can't sleep everyday


What is your problem?Maybe if you tell us,we all can help...And don't worry,it's not that YOU are unlikable,it's other people that don't understand you.It happens to me a lot.I feel excluded but then,the only thing that cheers me up is saying to myself that I'm different and they can't understand me.It's not worth it getting upset!

----------


## Remarkable

I feel awfully bad.

Today I learned that a very,very good friend of mine loves the same person as me and what is worse,she has been supporting me since I affirmed that he is my love.
Last Saturday,apperantly she told him and he didn't express any kind of emotion,neither positive nor negative(and that is what drives us crazy about him,this coldness and unemocionallity).Also,she told me,in their conversation,they mentioned me and it was obvious that he knew.

She and me,we both love him very much and I know that for sure,since for months now,since we confessed to each other that we love someone,we have been speaking over the phone about our loved ones(it turns out to be our mutual love,after all).I know that he doesn't feel anything for me,because he knows my feelings and hasn't said anything and also he seems to feel nothing about my friend too.I feel very strange right now.I mean,I want to be with him,although I know I will not and then,what would my friend feel like?And the strangest of things is that we don't hate each other at all...

I think I should confront him and talk to him about my feelings but just after she told him it would look like a wave of declarations.And then,why should I do if I know his reaction already?I am so confused right now!Why is there love?

----------


## Edina

'Not going to describe what's going on-so, I shall state every user who posted here's problem:s-t-r-e-s-s

----------


## Pensive

Feeling really very melancholic after quite a long time. Can't think of anything possible that can get me really happy.

Probably I have always over-estimated myself when all the time everybody else thought I had under-estimated myself. Probably the situation where I had under-estimated myself with people thinking I was over-estimating myself would have been better than this. The present one is more like hitting the ground from high above.

----------


## Sarasvati21

It's hard, sometimes, when we don't live up to expectations. Even harder to remember during those times that we really are great.
Pensive, it'll get better.

----------


## Nightshade

Stupid ears stupid infection grrrrrrrr  :Flare:

----------


## papayahed

> Stupid ears stupid infection grrrrrrrr



That stinks.



Family stinks!!! aarrgghhhh

----------


## no_one_knws

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAARHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHH


screw my stepdad!!!! That ignorant ****ing *******.

----------


## dramasnot6

Why must Psych101 be such a pain???!!!!
WHY!

----------


## clumsy angelle

When I look dumb in front of other people...
When I know that I can do better...

----------


## Niamh

Today my mam and I went into town to do a spot of shopping. (mainly for my sister in Australia) We left the Stephens Green Shopping Centre and headed down Grafton Street when some moran in an 03 car decided he'd drive down grafton street!  :Eek:  (did i mention it is a pedestrian street and only police and money vans are allowed on it during the day) Now this bloke and his rugger bugger mate (both in their school jerseys) persisted on driving down the street, beeping pedestrians, buskers and string quartets out of their way, and there was not ONE Guard on the whole street to stop them and fine them. Typical. When you need a Guard, they arent there, when you dont there are four or five. any way, they get down to the end of the street to a one way traffic street and what do they do? they turn up the wrong way, cut in front of a double decker bus and swing onto to street that runs along by Trinners. Unreal!

----------


## InspireMe

why do my friends have to throw my boyfriend a party the night he arrives? can't i have him to myself for one stupid night? aren't i allowed to be selfish in this circumstance? UGHHHHH. and shouldn't he feel the same? why is he all for the party when it's something he does every single day anyway? doesn't he want to spend some quality time with me!? ..... sigh. MEN.

----------


## Equality72521

I know that this sounds terrible but I CANNOT stand little kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!

I put up with a little brat today because she was my bosses daughter!!!!!! By the end of the day I wanted to hit her in the head with my shoe. I called her a dork and I said, exactly, "aw, you're such a dork" like, playful, harmless, innocently and what did she do? Run to her mother, my BOSS, saying that I hurt her feeling, she was CRYING!!!! CRYINGGG!!!! and then.oooooh, and then, she told my boss that I KICKED HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LIKE PUT MY FOOT TO HER IN A VIOLETN MANNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate, hate, hate, loathe and dispise spoiled little brats who have their mommys at their beck and call! I don't like kids very much to start with, especially little girls, little boys are more fun because you could throw them off of a trampoline and they wouldn't care and would want to do it again, a.k.a. my little cousin, but dear lord, call a girl a cute little dork and she will be bawling her eyes out lying about you kicking her!!!!! Ugh, my first cigarette in four weeks because of that little twerp....I hope that she never comes back to my office again, i may have to hurt someone!!!!!! I don't think my mind could take it, I had a headache so bad i felt like there was an earthquake occuring in my skull!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggg gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mickitaz

Okay. here it goes.. Why can't I shut my brain off at night? Why do I have to be obessive about the slightess little thing? It annoys me to the point of being awake for three nights in a row!

Why can't people mind there own business? You notice the more you want to keep something to yourself.. someone somewhere has their own two cents to put in. Specially irks me with people at work. 

Noisy neighbors. I swear I should live in a retirement community. I work from home on occassion, and people, not necessarily in my building.. but just driving by.. have to have their music so loud, the windows in my apartment rattle. Come on, it is really that necessary? Not only is the music loud, but little stupid matchbox cars with the mufflers enhanced to be louder than a Mack truck... Tell me, is there really a function to this? Other than annoy the poopies out of everyone in the area?

----------


## Castaway

you know what's bothering me. i have a thread in the emily bronte section and no one is bothering to help. i need help

----------


## aBIGsheep

I hate being so painfully uninteresting and mediocre.

Wheee may I make more of a cry for attention?

----------


## Bakiryu

I swear, if I ever become a serial killer, the Jehovah Witnesses are so getting it. Waking one up at 9 am, what kinda of people are they?

----------


## wilbur lim

> I know that this sounds terrible but I CANNOT stand little kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I put up with a little brat today because she was my bosses daughter!!!!!! By the end of the day I wanted to hit her in the head with my shoe. I called her a dork and I said, exactly, "aw, you're such a dork" like, playful, harmless, innocently and what did she do? Run to her mother, my BOSS, saying that I hurt her feeling, she was CRYING!!!! CRYINGGG!!!! and then.oooooh, and then, she told my boss that I KICKED HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LIKE PUT MY FOOT TO HER IN A VIOLETN MANNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hate, hate, hate, loathe and dispise spoiled little brats who have their mommys at their beck and call! I don't like kids very much to start with, especially little girls, little boys are more fun because you could throw them off of a trampoline and they wouldn't care and would want to do it again, a.k.a. my little cousin, but dear lord, call a girl a cute little dork and she will be bawling her eyes out lying about you kicking her!!!!! Ugh, my first cigarette in four weeks because of that little twerp....I hope that she never comes back to my office again, i may have to hurt someone!!!!!! I don't think my mind could take it, I had a headache so bad i felt like there was an earthquake occuring in my skull!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggg gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh well,the great wrath of you is intense.
By the way,yes,little kids are too sickening!!!!!AHHHHH! I have a younger sister and invariably talk in a way that makes me want to slap her.Oh no,I wouldn't do that.I will endeavour to look after her properly even though the ceaseless bawling is jarring.  :Yawnb:

----------


## aBIGsheep

I love little kids. I work with them a lot actually since I'm a karate instructor. But I'll agree some kids are just complete mouth breathing idiots who you just want to push into a corner and ignore. But for the most part, I love them. You can't hate all kids just because you met one with a problem.

----------


## motherhubbard

where does all of this laundry come from? I'm sick of it! SICK OF IT!

----------


## papayahed

Yesterday I drive an hour and a half to a mall in Texas (It's a tax holiday plus I just wanted to see what the mall was like - I was hoping for a Panera). I was looking for work tops but found the cutest purse ever (not _THE_ purse). I buy the purse and go about my merry shopping way. When I get home I look over my purchases and gosh darnit!!!! the security thingy is still on my purse!!! :Flare:  :Flare:  :Flare:

----------


## sprinks

AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH why does love, the best thing that has ever happened to me, also have to be the hardest and most complicated thing?!?

I feel a little better now  :Smile:

----------


## lugdunum

*Sprinks*, I think you're one out of over a billion people who have asked themselves that exact same question since the invention of love  :Wink:  :FRlol: 

*Papayahed*, if the alarms of other shops haven't gone of after purchasing the bag then maybe that security thingy isn't working... you could try painting it or sticking beeds on it to make it look fancy and who knows, start a new popular trend...  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 
Just kidding, it's happened to me before and made me about as mad!!!  :Flare:  :Smile:

----------


## cranberry

well it all begins in an arabic forum since i am frim dubai 
and thats very heart breaking for me ....idont know how to deal with 
that son of a ****.

it has been 2 years with true friendship and respect and 
before 4 days : he sends me a letter asking me to call him 
and when i sent him the answer saying whats going on...

he asks whats going on??? :Idea:  i know nothing about that
seems like some one i know is trying to ruin things between me and
you ...


I hate it and he knows he's wrong ...he's not addmitting!!!
why?????????

 :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Bawling: 

I think he wants to dump me in a way ...and calls a girl "love" when he
never did that before ...

please tell me how to deal with him 
should i ignore??? 
please tell me guys !!!!

Boys >>>i guess you can feel 
what do you think ???


 :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash: 
PS: my heart (really) hurts...true pain not emotions....

----------


## sprinks

> *Sprinks*, I think you're one out of over a billion people who have asked themselves that exact same question since the invention of love


Yep, probably  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

ya know what's annoying??? Giving ones opinion or saying "I don't like that" and having at least 2 people tell you you're wrong and give reasons why you're wrong. Seriously it's an opinion, it's mine, and it's not wrong. Butts.

----------


## pussnboots

> ya know what's annoying??? Giving ones opinion or saying "I don't like that" and having at least 2 people tell you you're wrong and give reasons why you're wrong. Seriously it's an opinion, it's mine, and it's not wrong. Butts.


Ignore em that's what I say!!!!

----------


## mickitaz

Okay,, here is my rant for the day... books that aren't available for ereaders. The theory is that either the author's or the publisher's are afraid of pirating. Valid fear. But here is the thing... People pay a decent amount of money for these devices for one reason or another. I am willing to bet that they are STILL willing to pay for the books as well. This is simply a different medium in which one can enjoy books.

If you are afraid of pirating, then encrypt the files. Or only liscence the electronic copies to authorized dealers. Of course, there will be those to figure out how to by pass this. But overall, it should curtail this issue. Gosh this is the age of electronics. Get over your fear of living in the stone age already!

----------


## Bakiryu

Ok, I'm pissed off. I was just reading a teen mag where that b&*&* Miley Cyrus is talking about how people talk about her because she has curves and big boobs. What curves Miley? In first place, you're flat, you don't have any curves and you're ugly. You're only famous because little kids like you *[edit}*

----------


## manolia

I really really want my friend to break up with this guy  :Flare:  Obviously he's cheating on her but she won't listen. I have tried many subtle ways to tell her what i think of him but the fact that i don't have any substantial proof prevents me from interfering further..argh!!!

----------


## aBIGsheep

So I liked this girl. I liked her a lot. I liked her to the point where just thinking about her made me feel flustered and set my stomach churning. She was one of those girls where a person could sit there by themselves, rest their chin on their palm, and smile as they thought sweet things of her. I stumbled all over myself when I asked her out.
She thought I was cute and funny. 
I don't think I've been happy like that in a long time. It wasn't something I'd experienced that much. I miss it, actually. I just miss loving someone like that. It was intoxicating to know that someone loved you that much and that you could so freely reciprocate the feeling. But she had an ex-boyfriend.
She'd gone on and off with him numerous times and they still talked regularly. They had so much history and inside jokes with each other, it was ridiculous. He was competition, and I'm not a competitive person. I never was. I did my best to hold onto her, to make her smile, but she seemed so distant to me all of a sudden. All she could talk about was of that bastard. 
I'm not an idiot. I saw it coming.
I couldn't make her laugh. I couldn't make her smile. She tells me how much she reminds me of her ex. That should've been a flag but, I was blind, you see? 
I tried my best, I promise you, I did. Who could I blame for my failures? It was my shortcomings and it was my problem. My problem, no one elses'. I sunk into a sort of shell around her. Depressed beyond belief. Angry and distant. I couldn't talk to her without both of us looking away uninterested. And that only made things harder and harder. There was a stake driven into the center of our relationship and the gap between us slowly became wider and wider.
She preferred hugs to kisses. She asked me what was wrong. I told her nothing. She knew that nothing meant everything. I felt like the ***** in the relationship. I pretty much was. She had me eating out of her hand. It was so pathetic. 
Ugh
Lunch during the school day was one of those places I thought I could redeem myself. Say something witty without fear of falling into her ex's shadow. Suddenly he appears from no where and has the same lunch as us. We sit and eat and talk with her friends. The two of them huddle off into their little corner of the table and they snicker and giggle like best friends often do. 
I could only clench my fists. I'm not a competitive person. I avoid conflict. I asked her to break up. I couldn't take this anymore. She tries to hold onto me saying that I should give her reasons why we should break up. I give her 10 and we're through.
And all of a sudden things are back to the way they were. We're friends, and all I can is see her smiling. We talk, and we giggle like school girls. She's the girl I love again. 
We get back together and my hopes are renewed. It didn't last longer than a weekend. That small spark of hope, that faint feeling of tenderness in her touch, everything I admired so greatly of her, suddenly disappeared almost as fast as we got back together. I break up with her again. I can't take this anymore.
We have the same classes; I see her a lot through out the school day. I was her boy for months and I could tell that she was sad. She didn't wear her emotions often or flaunt her feelings like some girls do. But I could see when she was depressed. The guilt I had for her was so painful. Last shot for the both of us, I swear. We talk and I promise to her I'll try do better. I really think we can do this. I'll try hard. I'll change for her. Its my fault. Its my problem. Do better at what? Everything, I guess. The next day I see her and I curl up into a ball. I don't say a word to her. That was it. She breaks up with me.
I couldn't feel anything except loss. I mourned her. I still mourn her. She was my first love. And I hate her for it. 
I see her sometimes this new year. She looks at me with a blank stare, devoid of emotion. I return the gaze, and I can't help but think that beneath the slightly sagging corners of our mouths there's some disappointment. Some remorse. Some sort of attempt of an apology. Like a subtle way to say that I loved you. That I miss you. That I know I shouldn't think of you. But I can't, because you're the first person I loved. But you ruined it, you piece of ****. You ruined it. 
But I know she doesn't think like that. Because the one way that I could ever see her emotions was the way that she looked at me. She didn't flaunt her feelings like most girls at my school. You could only tell by looking into into her and seeing the joy you caused when you saw your reflection in the center of her yes. But I didn't see that. All I see is a dull, glazed stare from a girl I thought I knew. 
I love you and I hate you for it.
I hope I can finally let go.

----------


## Niamh

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think i'm going to have a breakdown if i cant ever get my pics off my memory card! My do these things always happen to me!!! :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

:Frown: 

It's really awful to need someone you can never have...

----------


## wilbur lim

Okay...I have a intense and unfathomable wrath now,I literally yearn to yell now! 

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A plethora and an innumerable of exclamation marks!

----------


## Arcane

I genuinely want to be poised,but this idiosyncrasy pooped out.

----------


## phoebelll25

I feel that I have already been deprived of my barbaric yawp.
I could not shout, but only wail.

----------


## Jozanny

> LoL...ok, well I didn't know. Again, thanks for the help with my finances. One of these days I'm going to make it big and have a solar powered wheel chair made of gold for you 
> 
> talk to you later,
> 
> Love your little(280lbs) brother--


*Despite what they cost to keep, I suppose sentiments like the above make little brothers adorable!*

----------


## djy78usa

It is *WAY* too easy to get a driver's license in the U.S. Has anyone else noticed that everyone else sucks at driving? I'm going to invent a device that allows me to selectively tap into other peoples' stereos so I can verbally abuse them through their cars' speakers whenever they cut me off, ride my bumper, drive too slow in the left lane or too fast in the right lane, etc.

----------


## Niamh

> It is *WAY* too easy to get a driver's license in the U.S. Has anyone else noticed that everyone else sucks at driving? I'm going to invent a device that allows me to selectively tap into other peoples' stereos so I can verbally abuse them through their cars' speakers whenever they cut me off, ride my bumper, drive too slow in the left lane or too fast in the right lane, etc.


its tough to get one here and people still drive like loonys. I think the mentality is, great! i've got my licence so feck all the driving miss daisy i've been doing! by not doing what they are ment to do they get bad habits, and things like that cause problems on the road. its everywhere.

----------


## papayahed

argh! Last night when I got home I noticed soot on the tile around my fireplace upon further inspection there was a dead bird and some nesting debris in the firplace. I assumed the screening on the top of my fireplace probably gave way causing the dead bird to drop into the fireplace, makes sense right? I called the office this morning apparently yesterday was the chimney inspections which really annoys me, now I'm thinking the maintenance guy came in inspected the chimney, knocked the bird lose and left soot all over the tile.

----------


## maraki16

oh...that doesn't sound really nice papayahead...a dead bird?...

----------


## maraki16

i don't understand myself. i cannot understand why do i have to feel like this? why do i want to break up with him? he is a really nice guy. he may not be as handsome as i'd like him to, but i have a great time with him whenever we're together. but it really annoys me that i can't meet him more than twice a week. and what gets on my nerves even more is the fact that he thinks it sufficient!!!well, guess what, i don't!!!but is this a reason o break up? shouldn't i give this relationship a chance and be patient?God!!!! i just wanna screeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaammmmmmm!!!!!!!aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah hhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
ok, i think i feel slightly better now.

----------


## weltanschauung

i want god to smite all the hypocrites in this world in a very painful and humiliating way. maybe if get many people to want that same thing god will make it happen faster. people, please?
thank you.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Hospitals are full of stupid people!! I worked in one for years and I was often amazed by the ignorance of the big shots that worked there. I am not going to get into details, but today was an absolutely horrendous day.  :Flare:  It ended up this way because the nurse ignored me and did something that was completely unbelievable. Then the doctor had to be an ---, too!  :Flare:  Things didn't need to happen today, as they did, had these idiots just listened to me in the first place!!!!!  :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## Hobbes

Hypocricy is the fastest way to learning your own problems

It's not being gay that bothers me but the fact that I loved one person in my entire life and they were straight and it was hell. Sorry no quotes to follow.

----------


## sprinks

AAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHH I AM REALLY OVER PEOPLE PRETENDING THAT THEY KNOW ME AND EVERYTHING ABOUT THE SITUATION. Because they don't - they don't know a thing about it. So they can just go shut their faces. I'm sick of people not listening to me, and I'm even more annoyed at my inability to express myself the way I want to.
I feel better now  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I hate my best friend/roommate's new boyfriend!! He's old and creepy and all his friends are married!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Alright. I am convinced the world is just plain crazy! No, I take that back. I can't include the rest of the world. I have no idea what goes on anywhere else. I can definitely single out America!

CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS ALREADY??!?!??!?

What is wrong with everyone?? I know people seem to want to rush everything and just get it all over and done with, but why do they? People aren't going to be flocking to stores any sooner on November 6th just because a tree is lit up!

I went down to a place called Pleasant Prairie yesterday. I drove past this outlet mall that they have there. Sure enough all of the big wreaths and garlands were up! Then I drove on into Kenosha. To my shock and surprise the decorations were up everywhere. I thought "Well, at least Milwaukee doesn't do that". I went to a movie later in the day. Sure enough the theater was hanging up snowflakes and lighting their tree! 

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 
I am obviously confused!! And very irritated! I worked in retail for years. I know the game. But why is it getting worse and worse every year? It used to be that nothing would happen until the day after Thanksgiving. That was nice. Now, it is all over the place in early November. Halloween was a week ago!! 

It just seems to me that when people want to rush things like this, they are rushing their lives, too. I don't like that sort of thing. If they want to rush through their lives, fine. Don't do it to everybody else. I just think Christmas decorations on *November 6th* is sad. But that is my opinion and my rant for the day.  :Smile:

----------


## islandclimber

Haha.. I agree.. I saw people putting up christmas lights and decorations on Nov 1.. it seems some people think that the day after halloween is the start of Christmas season.. I personally think these people are crazy... But here in Canada it might be a little different as our thanksgiving is in October... so it's all smooth sailing up to christmas... no more holidays to interrupt...  :Tongue:

----------


## islandclimber

> I hate my best friend/roommate's new boyfriend!! He's old and creepy and all his friends are married!!


haha.. yeah it is so strange when friend's go out with much older people... I don't know almost anyone who is married yet.. though that might be strange as I am 24.. I have one friend who is married and the rest, well it doesn't appear to be coming anytime soon lol.. even people I know who have been together for a few years don't seem to be planning on getting married at any point in the near future...

maybe you should tell her that you think he is a creep haha...  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> haha.. yeah it is so strange when friend's go out with much older people... I don't know almost anyone who is married yet.. though that might be strange as I am 24.. I have one friend who is married and the rest, well it doesn't appear to be coming anytime soon lol.. even people I know who have been together for a few years don't seem to be planning on getting married at any point in the near future...
> 
> maybe you should tell her that you think he is a creep haha...


It's not even about him being older (he's 27, she's 19). I don't care about an age difference, if maturity seems to be fairly well matched. It's just that he's immature! If he were of appropriate maturity and she was very mature for her age, then that's one thing. But he is at her maturity level, and I have a problem with a 27 year old who wants to come to university parties and hang out with her other 19 year old friends. And his friends being married is also not a problem, if the first time we met them hadn't been in a bar with his married friend hitting on me! CREEEEEEP. Do you know what I mean though? Or am I being completely ridiculous?

----------


## islandclimber

> It's not even about him being older (he's 27, she's 19). I don't care about an age difference, if maturity seems to be fairly well matched. It's just that he's immature! If he were of appropriate maturity and she was very mature for her age, then that's one thing. But he is at her maturity level, and I have a problem with a 27 year old who wants to come to university parties and hang out with her other 19 year old friends. And his friends being married is also not a problem, if the first time we met them hadn't been in a bar with his married friend hitting on me! CREEEEEEP. Do you know what I mean though? Or am I being completely ridiculous?


Yeah, that age difference isn't so bad, and neither is the fact all his friends are married, I just have a bias there seeing as I am 24 and almost noone I know is married  :Tongue: ... 

but I agree with what you are saying, it is kind of strange when a 27 yr old wants to come party with 19 yr olds at university parties, although I remember from University there were always a few people in there mid to late 20s who would show up to party with us 18 and 19 year olds.. I guess they just haven't really grown past the first year university phase... oh well... and married guys going to the bar to try to pick up is really creepy and sad and lame.. So, no I don't think you are being ridiculous at all.. him and his friend(s) sound like very mature people lol  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Haha.. I agree.. I saw people putting up christmas lights and decorations on Nov 1.. it seems some people think that the day after halloween is the start of Christmas season.. I personally think these people are crazy... But here in Canada it might be a little different as our thanksgiving is in October... so it's all smooth sailing up to christmas... no more holidays to interrupt...


Well, they were selling Christmas merchandise a few weeks before Halloween. I am not thrilled about that either, but I will accept that before getting all decked out with wreaths and trees and lights and snowflakes!! I do admit to liking the fact that they put the Christmas candy out early, though. It is so fresh then.  :Tongue:  Other than that, I disapprove of this nonsense!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Yeah, that age difference isn't so bad, and neither is the fact all his friends are married, I just have a bias there seeing as I am 24 and almost noone I know is married ... 
> 
> but I agree with what you are saying, it is kind of strange when a 27 yr old wants to come party with 19 yr olds at university parties, although I remember from University there were always a few people in there mid to late 20s who would show up to party with us 18 and 19 year olds.. I guess they just haven't really grown past the first year university phase... oh well... and married guys going to the bar to try to pick up is really creepy and sad and lame.. So, no I don't think you are being ridiculous at all.. him and his friend(s) sound like very mature people lol


Yeah, it's just awkward because it's not like we really have anything to talk to them about. Basically, it comes down to the fact that there is simply something about this particular guy that I don't trust. And that matters more to me than any other factor. But what can I say if she's happy?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Well, they were selling Christmas merchandise a few weeks before Halloween. I am not thrilled about that either, but I will accept that before getting all decked out with wreaths and trees and lights and snowflakes!! I do admit to liking the fact that they put the Christmas candy out early, though. It is so fresh then.  Other than that, I disapprove of this nonsense!


This early Christmas stuff is nonsense. We always wait until December 1st at the earliest to decorate for Christmas because my brother whose birthday is November 29th always felt like his birthday was overshadowed by Christmas which wasn't for another month. We've always just stuck with it.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> This early Christmas stuff is nonsense. We always wait until December 1st at the earliest to decorate for Christmas because my brother whose birthday is November 29th always felt like his birthday was overshadowed by Christmas which wasn't for another month. We've always just stuck with it.


Same here. Nothing woule be done until after Thanksgiving here. So December 1st was the average time in the house. I even saw a house decorated already! Of course, that may still be out from last year and the people were too lazy to put it away!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## islandclimber

> Same here. Nothing woule be done until after Thanksgiving here. So December 1st was the average time in the house. I even saw a house decorated already! Of course, that may still be out from last year and the people were too lazy to put it away!


hahah.. okay, I have to admit this now, I had christmas lights up on my condo balcony all the way to August from last Christmas, I just never thought about taking them down, well I did but I would always tell myself I was going to do it, and then I would forget as I would keep putting it off to do something else.. and then I went away for a while there and left them up still  :Tongue: ... I think a few times when I drank too much I even turned them on when I would get home... which must have been strange for the neighbours lol.. But I took them down when I came back and decided to sell my place.. I just figured the christmas lights in september wouldn't relly add value to my place haha..

----------


## islandclimber

> Yeah, it's just awkward because it's not like we really have anything to talk to them about. Basically, it comes down to the fact that there is simply something about this particular guy that I don't trust. And that matters more to me than any other factor. But what can I say if she's happy?


yeah, hard to rain on a friend's parade lol.. especially if she is happy and enjoying it.. I guess you make the best of it.. and tell his married friends not to be creeps hahaa  :Wink:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> hahah.. okay, I have to admit this now, I had christmas lights up on my condo balcony all the way to August from last Christmas, I just never thought about taking them down, well I did but I would always tell myself I was going to do it, and then I would forget as I would keep putting it off to do something else.. and then I went away for a while there and left them up still ... I think a few times when I drank too much I even turned them on when I would get home... which must have been strange for the neighbours lol.. But I took them down when I came back and decided to sell my place.. I just figured the christmas lights in september wouldn't relly add value to my place haha..


OK. Well, I'll excuse your not taking them down. But ONLY you!! Just because you went away for awhile! Nobody else!! Especially not when they leave the wreaths on the doors and light-up deer on the lawns. THAT is inexcusable!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> yeah, hard to rain on a friend's parade lol.. especially if she is happy and enjoying it.. I guess you make the best of it.. and tell his married friends not to be creeps hahaa


Smile and Nod :Nod:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> OK. Well, I'll excuse your not taking them down. But ONLY you!! Just because you went away for awhile!  Nobody else!! Especially not when they leave the wreaths on the doors and light-up deer on the lawns. THAT is inexcusable!!


Must be a Canadian thing...I had neighbours who left their Christmas light sup all year round AND turned them on every night. I kid you not

----------


## islandclimber

> OK. Well, I'll excuse your not taking them down. But ONLY you!! Just because you went away for awhile! Nobody else!! Especially not when they leave the wreaths on the doors and light-up deer on the lawns. THAT is inexcusable!!


Well thank you! haha... 

No wreaths on my door, and no christmas tree was left up or anything, and no light up santa or dear on my lawn lol.. that would be terrible.. I can't even stand the light up deer on the lawn during christmas.. they just look so hokie to me.. lol.. oh well.. I suppose they aren't that bad... I just don't like them..  :Biggrin:

----------


## islandclimber

> Must be a Canadian thing...I had neighbours who left their Christmas light sup all year round AND turned them on every night. I kid you not


yeah, us canadians are pretty strange.. maybe it is our proximity to the north pole lol.. year round christmas kind of thing...  :Tongue: 

but that is just so ridiculous to turn the lights on every night, I could see leaving them up if they are a massive pain to put up, but to turn on every night.. besides being annoying to everyone around, what waste of power haha..

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> yeah, us canadians are pretty strange.. maybe it is our proximity to the north pole lol.. year round christmas kind of thing... 
> 
> but that is just so ridiculous to turn the lights on every night, I could see leaving them up if they are a massive pain to put up, but to turn on every night.. besides being annoying to everyone around, what waste of power haha..


Yeah, I thought the same thing. You can't even chalk that up to laziness. Eventually all the bulbs started burning out...a few more every night. It took awhile, but once it was over, it was Christmas time again.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Must be a Canadian thing...I had neighbours who left their Christmas light sup all year round AND turned them on every night. I kid you not


I just hope that maybe their lights went on with a timer. I would hate to think that they actually turned them on themselves every night!

----------


## islandclimber

> Yeah, I thought the same thing. You can't even chalk that up to laziness. Eventually all the bulbs started burning out...a few more every night. It took awhile, but once it was over, it was Christmas time again.


well good thing they burnt out right on time to be replaced for the next christmas.. I think I would have gone while they were away and taken down their christmas lights for them lol...

----------


## islandclimber

> I just hope that maybe their lights went on with a timer. I would hate to think that they actually turned them on themselves every night!


I hope so too.. or maybe in our therapist and psychiatrist driven society there is new disorder to come up with..

Obsessive compulsive christmas light disorder...

OCCLD  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Well I'm glad we've all been able to get our Christmas light frustrations off our chests. 

Next on the docket?  :Wink:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I hope so too.. or maybe in our therapist and psychiatrist driven society there is new disorder to come up with..
> 
> Obsessive compulsive christmas light disorder...
> 
> OCCLD


 :FRlol:  That wouldn't surprise me. There seems to be a name for everything nowadays!




> Next on the docket?


Bad drivers??? I have lots to say about them! I have really had some experiences lately!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Bad drivers??? I have lots to say about them! I have really had some experiences lately!


Go for it! Bad drivers are why I'm so reluctant to get my license! Yes, I'm almost 19 and still cannot drive...well, I can, I just don't have anything beyond a learning permit :Blush: 

Hope none of your bad experiences got you into any trouble!

----------


## islandclimber

It was about time for a subject change haha.. 

Bad drivers eh... like the ones who try to change lines on the highway while right beside you?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> It was about time for a subject change haha.. 
> 
> Bad drivers eh... like the ones who try to change lines on the highway while right beside you?


Oh yeah, they're just great. It's really sad that there are so many bad drivers around. I was talking about it the other day while driving with some friends. As we were talking about it, my friend who was driving completely ran a red light. It was brutal.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I like the ones who drive so close behind you. Meaning, the very second your foot goes on the accelerator, so does that person's. They seem to always keep a good pace, too. All that I keep thinking is "What if the person in front of me suddnely stops? If they stop, I have to stop. Then you (the person behind me) will have to stop. If you're that close to me, you are going to hit me". This almost happened yesterday, in fact. It was a bad weather day, too. Lots of rain! That is a dangerous situation. I always say that I am more afraid of other people hitting me than me hitting any of them!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

People are dumb. I'm pretty sure that's what it all comes down to.

----------


## islandclimber

that is awesome Classic.. sounds like your friend is a great driver haha.. 

yep being tailgated sucks.. I like to slow down and really piss the person off.. that is what I call fun with driving  :Tongue: .. I don't drive that much though, for it puts me to sleep.. once I drive for over an hour the whole rest of the drive I spend keeping myself awake haha.. and I have driven all the way across Canada for work maybe a dozen times.. and sometimes non stop with another another person rotating 8-12 hr driving shifts lol (of course we stopped to eat, and exercise/stretch etc.. haha)

my friend got t boned by someone running a stop sign at high speed a couple years ago, but was okay, luckily enough.. I have another friend who got hit by an RV that was in a highspeed chase with the police when I was in highschool.. in the end the RV driver tried to go down a thirty foot bank to get away from the police and ended up flopped on it's side at the bottom haha..

----------


## LadyWentworth

:Biggrin:  I have said that for _YEARS_!!! Glad to see someone else also has noticed this fact, Classic!

----------


## islandclimber

> People are dumb. I'm pretty sure that's what it all comes down to.


ooohhh. new topic! and I like this one..  :FRlol:  

why are the majority of people so stupid? haha

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> ooohhh. new topic! and I like this one..  
> 
> why are the majority of people so stupid? haha


Good question!! Are they born that way, or do they acquire stupidity as they age?

----------


## LadyWentworth

> yep being tailgated sucks.. I like to slow down and really piss the person off.. that is what I call fun with driving


I do that same exact thing! Then they give me that look like they are going to kill me when they get a chance to pass me by!  :Tongue: 




> ooohhh. new topic! and I like this one..  
> 
> why are the majority of people so stupid? haha


I truly believe people are too lazy to use their brains correctly. I don't think people understand the way their brain works. Therefore, they have no idea of how to actually have thoughts in their head. At least sensible ones! 

Classic, I always say a person is born stupid. But I don't know. Lately I've been thinking it is their choice.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm starting to think so too, Lady. I'm surrounded by people who are attending a great university where they could learn absolutely anything they wanted, and make something of themselves and they choose to do absolutely nothing. It's such a waste. And really frustrating when you have to listen to their fantastic drunk stories because they're talking so loudly you can't hear the lecture.




Not that I'm bitter or anything...

----------


## islandclimber

Yeah, I love the passing death look lol.. a couple years ago I had this car tailgating me, so I slowed down lol.. and just to qualify this, I don't drive slow, but I don't speed like crazy or anything either.. so eventually this car passes me and it is this little old lady and she gave me the middle finger.. I was so shocked lol...

I have to say I believe stupidity is an acquired thing... I mean one can be born with a lower IQ or whatever, but that is not what determines stupidity in my mind lol.. 

the real stupidity and ignorance that I can't stand is from the people who revel in it, and seem to be proud of being a dumba%&... that just annoys me to no end lol.. 

I know that I have done some pretty stupid things in my life, but I don't try to repeat them, and I am not proud of them... and definitely do not boast of my own ignorance and idiocy.. I just can't comprehend why people think being a total fool makes them look attractive and I really can't fathom the people who find total fools attractive... they should be put in insane asylums... that is insanity in my books.. but maybe I am insane...lol

----------


## Nightshade

> Well, they were selling Christmas merchandise a few weeks before Halloween. I am not thrilled about that either, but I will accept that before getting all decked out with wreaths and trees and lights and snowflakes!! I do admit to liking the fact that they put the Christmas candy out early, though. It is so fresh then.  Other than that, I disapprove of this nonsense!


Well IM sure I had chrismas mince pies in september ( actually yes I did becuase it was before my younger sistr went back to uni ) and that was odd ! 



> I like the ones who drive so close behind you. Meaning, the very second your foot goes on the accelerator, so does that person's. They seem to always keep a good pace, too. All that I keep thinking is "What if the person in front of me suddnely stops? If they stop, I have to stop. Then you (the person behind me) will have to stop. If you're that close to me, you are going to hit me". This almost happened yesterday, in fact. It was a bad weather day, too. Lots of rain! That is a dangerous situation. I always say that I am more afraid of other people hitting me than me hitting any of them!





> yep being tailgated sucks.. I like to slow down and really piss the person off.. that is what I call fun with driving :


Thatsactually kind of what you are supposed to do, because if it forces the people behind you to slow down then if you brake suddnly they have a longer stopping time. And if gives you longer to react to whats in front of you.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I'm starting to think so too, Lady. I'm surrounded by people who are attending a great university where they could learn absolutely anything they wanted, and make something of themselves and they choose to do absolutely nothing. It's such a waste. And really frustrating when you have to listen to their fantastic drunk stories because they're talking so loudly you can't hear the lecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm bitter or anything...


Yeah, I know what you're saying! Sadly, I think those of us among these people are few and far between these days. So I guess we will just have to accept it. It is just scary to think that some of them may have some of the "powerful" positions in the world someday!  :Eek2: 




> Yeah, I love the passing death look lol.. a couple years ago I had this car tailgating me, so I slowed down lol.. and just to qualify this, I don't drive slow, but I don't speed like crazy or anything either.. so eventually this car passes me and it is this little old lady and she gave me the middle finger.. I was so shocked lol...


 :FRlol:  That is pretty good!  :Biggrin: 




> I have to say I believe stupidity is an acquired thing... I mean one can be born with a lower IQ or whatever, but that is not what determines stupidity in my mind lol..


No, I would never say that about someone with a lower IQ. I just say it about the idiots in the world who are born with the ability to not care to be anything but stupid. 




> the real stupidity and ignorance that I can't stand is from the people who revel in it, and seem to be proud of being a dumba%&... that just annoys me to no end lol..


AGREED!!




> I know that I have done some pretty stupid things in my life, but I don't try to repeat them, and I am not proud of them... and definitely do not boast of my own ignorance and idiocy.. I just can't comprehend why people think being a total fool makes them look attractive and I really can't fathom the people who find total fools attractive... they should be put in insane asylums... that is insanity in my books.. but maybe I am insane...lol


Agreed again!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

No, I agree with you. People who revel in ignorance are the bane of my existence. Also, people who revel in...let's say...loose morals (to make me sound like an old person because there are certain words I can't use in this forum). My friends and I like to refer to them as the bleach blonde (not a rake but a ...). Not that I have anything against people who dye their hair blonde, but I think you know what I'm getting at.

----------


## islandclimber

> I'm starting to think so too, Lady. I'm surrounded by people who are attending a great university where they could learn absolutely anything they wanted, and make something of themselves and they choose to do absolutely nothing. It's such a waste. And really frustrating when you have to listen to their fantastic drunk stories because they're talking so loudly you can't hear the lecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm bitter or anything...


Oh, I love this too.. from when I was at school, and even now.. I love the people who when you ask them what they are into, they say partying and clubbing.. I always want to say "excuse me?" with a shocked and incredulous look.. how could that be your interest and joy in life??? 

and drunk stories.. ick.. that is why I have many people who could be friends but I keep on the acquaintance side of the line, and try not to see very often, because I am invariably forced to listen to stories of how drunk they were the past weekend and who they hooked up with.. it is so lame..

One of the operas I went to this past winter, I took with me a girl who I had only been out with once before, and the whole opera she talked in my ear, random nonsense about partying, and drunk stories about her and her friends.. it was actually quite embarassing as she kept laughing aloud, and this was a sad opera "pelias et melisande" and everyone around us was getting pretty annoyed.. I had to apologize to a couple people seated near us.. and I also had to go back and see it again the next week  :Biggrin: .. needless to say I go to plays and operas, etc by myself almost always now, unless I know the person isn't going to be a complete ***...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> .
> 
> One of the operas I went to this past winter, I took with me a girl who I had only been out with once before, and the whole opera she talked in my ear, random nonsense about partying, and drunk stories about her and her friends.. it was actually quite embarassing as she kept laughing aloud, and this was a sad opera "pelias et melisande" and everyone around us was getting pretty annoyed.. I had to apologize to a couple people seated near us.. and I also had to go back and see it again the next week .. needless to say I go to plays and operas, etc by myself almost always now, unless I know the person isn't going to be a complete ***...


**shudders** Ugh that's sickening. I can't even take people with me to the movies if it's something I really want to see haha. I don't know I single person I could go with to an opera.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Well IM sure I had chrismas mince pies in september ( actually yes I did becuase it was before my younger sistr went back to uni ) and that was odd !


You know what is really weird? Egg Nog at Easter time! I don't know why that has started here! I'll buy it, though.  :Tongue: 




> No, I agree with you. People who revel in ignorance are the bane of my existence. Also, people who revel in...let's say...loose morals (to make me sound like an old person because there are certain words I can't use in this forum). My friends and I like to refer to them as the bleach blonde (not a rake but a ...). Not that I have anything against people who dye their hair blonde, but I think you know what I'm getting at.


I know exactly what you're saying here!!  :Rolleyes: 




> **shudders** Ugh that's sickening. I can't even take people with me to the movies if it's something I really want to see haha. I don't know I single person I could go with to an opera.


Me neither!  :Frown:  But I opt to go alone to most things because nobody I know would have the desire to see any of the things that I would want to see. I went to the movies with this one girl. She made me so mad because she was texting the entire time!  :Confused:  Why did she even go then??

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> You know what is really weird? Egg Nog at Easter time! I don't know why that has started here! I'll buy it, though. 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you're saying here!! 
> 
> 
> Me neither!  But I opt to go alone to most things because nobody I know would have the desire to see any of the things that I would want to see. I went to the movies with this one girl. She made me so mad because she was texting the entire time!  Why did she even go then??


TEXT MESSAGING! There's a topic I'd like to get off my chest!

Only in some ways, though, because for the most part I'm a fan. I hate excessive text messaging, like when you're hanging out with a friend and they spend the whole time text messaging someone else. All I really want to do is scream PAY ATTENTION TO ME. Though I would never actually do that.

----------


## islandclimber

> No, I agree with you. People who revel in ignorance are the bane of my existence. Also, people who revel in...let's say...loose morals (to make me sound like an old person because there are certain words I can't use in this forum). My friends and I like to refer to them as the bleach blonde (not a rake but a ...). Not that I have anything against people who dye their hair blonde, but I think you know what I'm getting at.


hahaha definitely now the type you are refering to.. loose morals.. and I thought you were young Classic..  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> hahaha definitely now the type you are refering to.. loose morals.. and I thought you were young Classic..


hahaha. I didn't think the admin would be too pleased if I typed the way I spoke.

But, yes, sometimes I do think I'm a much older person in my head than actually. I just have no patience for stupidity, amongst other things.

----------


## islandclimber

> Me neither!  But I opt to go alone to most things because nobody I know would have the desire to see any of the things that I would want to see. I went to the movies with this one girl. She made me so mad because she was texting the entire time!  Why did she even go then??


I can't stand when people do things like this.. it just annoys me to no end.. I don't go to the movies anymore because almost always there is someone who ruins it.. I remember a phone going off at a movie I went to once, and the person did not just turn the phone off,, they answered and whispered to their friend for a minute, it was ridiculous... so now I just watch movies at home.. 

But plays, operas, symphonies, etc.. harder to do.. lol.. so I mostly go alone.. which sometimes feels strange in the intermission standing there by yourself haha.. oh well  :Biggrin: .. I don't mind.. 

I save the bonehead friends for concerts, etc. lol..

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I can't stand when people do things like this.. it just annoys me to no end.. I don't go to the movies anymore because almost always there is someone who ruins it.. I remember a phone going off at a movie I went to once, and the person did not just turn the phone off,, they answered and whispered to their friend for a minute, it was ridiculous... so now I just watch movies at home.. 
> 
> But plays, operas, symphonies, etc.. harder to do.. lol.. so I mostly go alone.. which sometimes feels strange in the intermission standing there by yourself haha.. oh well .. I don't mind.. 
> 
> I save the bonehead friends for concerts, etc. lol..


I still go to the movies, I won't lie. I love theatres. For plays I have one friend that gets it. But I can't even take my other friends to concerts because they don't listen to the same music as me :Frown:

----------


## islandclimber

> I still go to the movies, I won't lie. I love theatres. For plays I have one friend that gets it. But I can't even take my other friends to concerts because they don't listen to the same music as me


yeah I have a few friends who listen to the same music.. not many, but enough that I don't go to concerts alone... most people seem to be obsessed with hip hop/rap/ some form of terrible music in my opinion haha.. silly people..

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> yeah I have a few friends who listen to the same music.. not many, but enough that I don't go to concerts alone... most people seem to be obsessed with hip hop/rap/ some form of terrible music in my opinion haha.. silly people..


Yeah, I usually just don't end up going. I don't know what they're listening to, but it's just not good.

----------


## islandclimber

well let's go to a concert haha.. we seem to like the same music...  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> well let's go to a concert haha.. we seem to like the same music...


I think that's an excellent idea, since no one else seems to have figured out where the good tunes are :Biggrin: 

I have to admit though...I have a couple guilty pleasures...

----------


## cranberry

do you know how it was like for harry potter not to be trusted or belived by anyone 
in the goblet of fire and that they never knew that actually someone did it for him????
that happening in reallity someone actauly many poeple as a group are sending rumours about me loving someone when i never said anything or did anything and someone who i know ..who is dear and sooooo dear to me is not even answering me ....not anyone I have on MSN...

 :Frown:  it really annoys me and no one believes me !!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I have something new to complain about.

I want to kill my next door neighbours. It's this adult woman and her three adult children and their two dogs. All they do is yell. And that includes the dogs. They yell at each other at all hours of the night and I can hear them right through the walls. It's terrible. And to top that off, the smell of their cigarette smoke travels through the walls and now my house smells awful. I can only burn so many candles!!

----------


## islandclimber

OHHH.. I hate it when people do that! I used to live next to some crazy loud people in an apartment out west..and it was just awful.. loud music and shouting, and whatever else at all hours.. You have my sympathy...

and the smoking is just disgusting.. The people who used to live below me in the condo i am in now smoked and I could never open my balcony door when they were home cause almost always someone was smoking on their patio and it would travel up and right in my door... it sucked...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

The dogs barking just tops it all off. And I like dogs, but it's just way to irritating. Ooh, I least I don't get the smell right through the open windows. That must have been terrible.

----------


## islandclimber

I need to complain about something now that I am sure many have a different opinion on.. but that's okay haha...

I always find it slightly bizarre when I talk to someone about how I love the outdoors, hiking, and mountain biking and climbing, surfing, etc... so many people are like, oh I love the outdoors too.. and I usually ask, oh you like to hike or climb or something? and the answer almost always in this area at least... is... no, I like to go atving, or snowmobiling, or dirtbiking!!! my god! they should be saying they like to pollute and destroy the outdoors, they like to scare away every animal in the forest and zoom around on loud and obnoxious machines that make the outdoors unpleasant for everyone else!!! I can't stand it when they tell me that they love the outdoors.. it just seems so absurd...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

haha I got a good laugh out of this- not out of your distress, just your phrasing.

I agree with you- if you're on an atv or a dirtbike, you're not actually enjoying the outdoors, you're enjoying doing something that happens to occur in the outdoors. I can definitely see how this might bother you. It's similar to people telling me that they know how to ride horses when they've sat on a pokey old trail horse or two. There's a big difference!

I like the outdoors, but I won't go so far as to suggest I spend much time there.

----------


## islandclimber

Yep, I am passionate about this as you see lol.. It inspires strange phrasing.. haha..

I don't think you have to spend tons of time outside to like the outdoors.. you just have to like actually going outside and enjoying nature on occasion and not destroying nature lol...

Yeah I have been on a trail horse when I was a kid, but I have absolutely no idea how to ride horses.. my parents do and my sister does.. and I would like to... but hasn't happened yet lol...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

well, it's good to be passionate about something :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

:Flare:  WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY????

I was looking through an ad in the paper today and I discovered that they now sell "Little House on the Prairie" DVD's as a complete set. WHY??? 

I was having this discussion the other day about DVD sets. I was saying how I don't think I am going to buy any "Star Wars" DVD's until they get released as a set with all 6 movies together. It just makes more sense to me. The same with "Indiana Jones". I know they recently released the 3 movie set and this 4th movie is separate. But will George Lucas finally release a set including the 4th DVD in it? So I will hold off a little longer just in case. There are many other series (TV or movie) that I am holdiong off on just in case, also.

There is a major issue with this "Little House" thing, though. I seriously NEVER thought that they would release it as a set!!! I was just saying that the other day! Well, lo and behold, they have!! What is my problem? It cost a total of approximately $290.00 to get these DVD's separately (they were all bought at different times - including some as gifts for me). Whereas, this DVD set is like $180.00! That is unbelieveable compared to the amount spent on the other DVD's!!

My problem is how these people know that their consumers will buy each one separately (movie or TV show) and then turn around and buy an entire set. I think it is terrible to do that to people. They should announce that this is the plan in the first place. I want this. I want it badly. But I don't think I can buy the set on principle. Why should they get anymore money from me? Anyway, what would be the point? (Except it would save space) I already have them all. 

This sort of thing makes me very angry!!  :Flare:

----------


## TheInsomniac

Do you know what my favroite thing in the world is? I'll tell you.

Each week, millions and millions of upper middle class citizens in the richest countries in the world put on expensive dress clothes, and load themselves into SUV's and drive past homeless shelters, orphanges, prisons, missions and halfway houses on their way to a very expensive and nice church/place of worship, where somebody tells them how to be a better person. That is ****ing awsome, let me tell you.

----------


## LadyW

Ooh!
I really want to be angry but I just can't seem to manage.
I need to be all revved up about something.
...
I know! I'm angry because I can't find anything to be angry about  :Biggrin: 
How's that for a paradox.

----------


## Niamh

Soz Insom! I already got this thread covered!  :Tongue: 
The litnetter even advertises it in the paper.

----------


## TheInsomniac

lols, ok then!

----------


## JacobF

Lately, especially today, I've grown to dislike Obama zombies. I rooted for Obama, but some people cling on to his every word like its scripture. He's just a politician. He's not the second coming.
(not trying to start a political discussion or anything but this is the "get it off your chest" thread so I think it's appropriate...)

----------


## Remarkable

I am sooooo mad!So mad at closed-minded people who don't understand what the world is all about!Yes,it's again about Obama but it's not political either!I am not American but cheered with my friedns for the President and all that.Now,this guy I know(I can't bring myself to say my friend,he is alway this very closed-mind small person)says to me:"What do you care?What is this American servilism?What do you care who's President there?It's not as if it impacts your life..."So I made him a long speech telling him that he doesn't get a thing from globalism!And from human feelings!

----------


## Silas Thorne

Why is it that whenever someone checks something electrical for you that you know isn't working properly it works fine for them. It angrifies me!

----------


## Joreads

Why do the people in the office think that I know how to fix everything and why so they want it done ten minutes ago. Sometime I could scream. 

Now I feel better

----------


## Zee.

Why is it that not many people know how to chill out and let go?

Let goooooo

----------


## sprinks

Right now I'm just annoyed that one of my teachers had me in a panic about my subject selections for like 3 months! And I had nothing to worry about! But oh well, I can do the subjects I chose so it's all good  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

You think YOU'VE changed? Oh Darling, you've got another thing coming!!

----------


## Niamh

:Flare:  I am so angry! You lot would not believe have angry i am. I've discovered that someone i admire and respected, someone i thought would be there for me as a support, but who i have noticed as of late is twisting things for her own gain, and discovered only two hours ago has being stabbing me in the back and making me look incompetent as though she picks up my pieces, pieces that are not there to be picked up!!!!!!! :Flare: 
Any respect i have had for her as a collegue and a friend are completely gone! One would swear she was doing so that when the time comes for the job cuts it will be me they will let go. I am hurt, betrayed and so upset.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Poor Niamh! Being made to look or feel incompetent is the worst feeling ever! Hope everything works out for you!

----------


## Niamh

I am totally at a loss! I mean... how could she do that to me!

----------


## sprinks

Oh Niamh... *hugs*  :Frown: 


Right now I'm just getting annoyed at this guy who put a point across that I disagree with, so I told him so and explained why, but instead of discussing it he twisted my words and kept moving away from the topic bit by bit by doing so!! :Flare:

----------


## pussnboots

> I am so angry! You lot would not believe have angry i am. I've discovered that someone i admire and respected, someone i thought would be there for me as a support, but who i have noticed as of late is twisting things for her own gain, and discovered only two hours ago has being stabbing me in the back and making me look incompetent as though she picks up my pieces, pieces that are not there to be picked up!!!!!!!
> Any respect i have had for her as a collegue and a friend are completely gone! One would swear she was doing so that when the time comes for the job cuts it will be me they will let go. I am hurt, betrayed and so upset.


First off, try to calm down. Second, gather your info and try talking to this person without letting on what you found out. If this doesn't work start documenting everything you do so you have proof if anything shld go wrong. If that still doesn't work I say GET HER!!!!!

----------


## optimisticnad

> First off, try to calm down. Second, gather your info and try talking to this person without letting on what you found out. If this doesn't work start documenting everything you do so you have proof if anything shld go wrong. If that still doesn't work I say GET HER!!!!!


Couldn't agree more - with the last bit, forget the rest, just get her, preferably in the dark so she can't identity you later - I don't think you'll have internet access from a prison cell.

----------


## weltanschauung

> Why is it that whenever someone checks something electrical for you that you know isn't working properly it works fine for them. It angrifies me!


murphy's law, my dear watson.

----------


## Niamh

> First off, try to calm down. Second, gather your info and try talking to this person without letting on what you found out. If this doesn't work start documenting everything you do so you have proof if anything shld go wrong. If that still doesn't work I say GET HER!!!!!





> Couldn't agree more - with the last bit, forget the rest, just get her, preferably in the dark so she can't identity you later - I don't think you'll have internet access from a prison cell.


 :FRlol:  you two are mental!  :FRlol: 
I had a chat with someone about it today and i'm very calm about it now. I wont forget it though. But i just ended up having one of those evenings after i found out. then i posted here. then i went to bed where i couldnt sleep because it was on my mind, and then to top it all off... my toe dislocated while i was trying to sleep! Oh man the cramping pain! got it sorted though and had to bind my foot in a bandage.  :Rolleyes:  but as was predicted, today was better.

----------


## optimisticnad

> you two are mental! 
> I had a chat with someone about it today and i'm very calm about it now. I wont forget it though. But i just ended up having one of those evenings after i found out. then i posted here. then i went to bed where i couldnt sleep because it was on my mind, and then to top it all off... my toe dislocated while i was trying to sleep! Oh man the cramping pain! got it sorted though and had to bind my foot in a bandage.  but as was predicted, today was better.


Maybe you can help me, my fourth toe (one from the last,  :Biggrin: ) looks a little bruised. It doesn't hurt normally, it doesn't hurt when I'm walking, it doesn't hurt when i touch it or pull it, it only hurts when my feet is upside down and there is pressure on it. I hope this makes sense. I've been it's my new shoes - but if my shoes were tight I'd feel the pressure and it'd hurt. I don't know what's wrong. the problem is that when I go bed I lie on my side so my feet is on its side or even upside down and it hurts.  :Bawling:  Also, I have relatives who have a similar problem where their toes look bruised, swollen and it ithces and it's because of the cold and the doctor told them to keep warm and wear socks. So maybe I have that - BUT - why is oly one toe cold and ill? I think the others feel left out. I think we should have a 'Drop in Surgery' thread.

----------


## pussnboots

I'm mental ? tell me something I don't know  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  hahaha!

----------


## subterranean

My boss is micro-managing argghhhhhhh

----------


## pussnboots

> My boss is micro-managing argghhhhhhh


god I can't stand people who micro manage!!

----------


## weltanschauung

_ persistent lies, nothing but useless words of waste
your voice seems harmless through these softened tones of grey
but grey is still black
your face is nothing but a transparent fixture
perception is nothing but a distorted picture
expectations are taking in the deceptive mixture
your substance is nothing but a lightened shade of grey
but grey is still black

a carousel of vanity
apparently persuading me
still all the while evading me
accepting all, believing none
always pretending we are one
so meaningless.._

----------


## subterranean

> god I can't stand people who micro manage!!


Yes, either that bloke doesn't trust me or he simply doesn't have anything to do as a boss!!!




> i'm mental ? Tell me something i don't know


:d:d:d

----------


## sprinks

Aghhh getting really annoyed at people who break the law and are disregarding safety rules at the same time. People are riding bikes ON the bridges, instead of along the path provided that is sectioned off _on_ the bridge to keep drivers and riders safe, and also people are jumping off the bridge into the water *FOR FUN.* It is illegal and dangerous!! AGH!

----------


## Nightshade

Trains that don't run on time...Im seriously when I get there early, they are late, when I get ther with 2 minutes to spare theyve run five minutes early *grumble* *grumble**grumble*

----------


## Taliesin

I should participate more in the Mathematical Olympiad Jury discussions in the mailing list. I really should. I actually do have some time during the examinations but I really can't dedicate my free time to it.
I feel a tad guilty.
Soon they will come after me with pitchforks.

----------


## 1n50mn14

:Flare: 

GRRR!!! Why can't people just mind their own business? Is there not enough going on in their lives that they feel the need to interfere in MINE!?!?

----------


## sprinks

AGH getting annoyed once again at people not directly addressing what I say in an argument that addresses exactly what they said!

----------


## Pensive

Just three more months to go and hardly any revision done. 
I have to resist temptation. I need to. Severely. Or, apparently, I wouldn't ever be able to forgive myself...

Lahore, Lahore, Lahore!
Just think of Lahore
All the opportunities
Centre of education

I don't want to miss this chance.

----------


## Nightshade

:Brickwall: : :Brickwall: : :Brickwall: : :Brickwall: : 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
 :Flare:   :Rage:   :Mad:  
ok now I feel better  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> Just three more months to go and hardly any revision done. 
> I have to resist temptation. I need to. Severely. Or, apparently, I wouldn't ever be able to forgive myself...
> 
> Lahore, Lahore, Lahore!
> Just think of Lahore
> All the opportunities
> Centre of education
> 
> I don't want to miss this chance.


Good Luck, Pensy  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

:Bawling: 

 :Sick: 
_  :Bawling:

----------


## librarius_qui

I hate stories either too tragic or too stern.
that's possibly the reason why I hate Harry Potter ...
(but watch it, sometimes, nevertheless.)

arr!~


 :Crash:

----------


## librarius_qui

DAMN THE [email protected]#$%!!!! JOB!!!  :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare: 

 :Crash:

----------


## PoeticPassions

I'm with you on the last one, lib.

----------


## librarius_qui

> I'm with you on the last one, lib.


no, you aren't. lucky you, and I don't want it to ANYbody!  :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick: 

 :Crash:

----------


## maraki16

oh......................... my poor tim....... that --------- job again ha?

----------


## Stargazer86

love, relationships, fighting, anger, being exhausted all the time, the continuous mundane cycle of life that never changes anymore
AHAHHHHHH #*%$

Been having a really rough time since shortly after the baby was born...

----------


## Niamh

*gives star a much needed hug*

----------


## librarius_qui

> love, relationships, fighting, anger, being exhausted all the time, the continuous mundane cycle of life that never changes anymore
> AHAHHHHHH #*%$
> 
> Been having a really rough time since shortly after the baby was born...


I'm probably the last person who should be here to recommend you this, but: hang on, lass. I'm doing my best as well, here, and, well: it's possible. It's GOTta be possible!--

Hang on  :Thumbs Up:  Let us know .. get it off, all right.





> oh......................... my poor tim....... that --------- job again ha?


(Thanks, Mary ... T.~)

----------


## BienvenuJDC

This would be a wonderful society to live in...if it wasn't for all the people...

----------


## 1n50mn14

How is this a relationship if I only see you once a week? =/

----------


## Scheherazade

> How is this a relationship if I only see you once a week? =/


Quite peacefully?

 :Wink:

----------


## andave_ya

WHY is it that tv shows HAVE to have the most dreadful of finales?? I only watch three shows: Castle, Bones, and Doctor Who.

Castle had a finale that had my mom and I gasping for more; it opened up sooooooooooo many possibilities for the next season!

And Bones!  :Flare:  I just watched the last two episodes of the season annnnnnnnnnnnnd...I wanna know what happens! I don't want to wait!!

what are your experiences with cliffhanger endings?

----------


## Shalot

> WHY is it that tv shows HAVE to have the most dreadful of finales?? I only watch three shows: Castle, Bones, and Doctor Who.
> 
> Castle had a finale that had my mom and I gasping for more; it opened up sooooooooooo many possibilities for the next season!
> 
> And Bones!  I just watched the last two episodes of the season annnnnnnnnnnnnd...I wanna know what happens! I don't want to wait!!
> 
> what are your experiences with cliffhanger endings?



That is so frustrating. They always put more effort into the season finale than any of the other shows and that makes you want to see more immediately, but instead you have to wait several months. And then the next season's episode seems to be a letdown. There might be some exceptions to this, but this is generally the case, especially when the show starts doing really well in the season before. Then it seems that the show gets to big for its breeches (britches?) and all the actors get cocky and the show goes downhill...

----------


## Bloomsday

You need to watch better TV shows!

----------


## andave_ya

like what????????????

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Buffy. Great finale.

----------


## LostPrincess13

House! :Biggrin:

----------


## Lokasenna

I really liked Dr. Who's last season finale, although I have no idea how they're going to top it for the next season - I suspect a back to basics approach may be in order!

----------


## Nightshade

> I really liked Dr. Who's last season finale, although I have no idea how they're going to top it for the next season - I suspect a back to basics approach may be in order!


Uhh wait remind again what happened, was that the DoctorDonna episode?
My sister watches at least 2 episodes every day of ebvery holiday she gets so Ive completly lost track of what happened last? 
Oh now I rember 

Im kind of looking forward to Torchwood, though this new season all teh episodes are going to air in a single week so I hope I have time to watch them. 

I like Ashes to Ashes, and before that Life on Mars. 
and I _love_ bones, although I couldnt tell you why. Its not that AMAZING at all.

----------


## Tournesol

> love, relationships, fighting, anger, being exhausted all the time, the continuous mundane cycle of life that never changes anymore
> AHAHHHHHH #*%$
> 
> Been having a really rough time since shortly after the baby was born...


Don't worry Star...all things happen for a reason, and there is also good in every difficult or negative situation. I can't pretend to really understand what you're going through, but I have been through some tough times - and yes, it's hard, but you will get through it!

----------


## Helga

life sucks sometimes, well most of the times actually.. I get so mad thinking about how long it's taking my to finish everything I start, I have like a million ideas for novels but I never work on them, my dream is to teach and write and have my work published but thinking of the life I live now I don't think that will ever happen, I'll probably work at the old people home forever  :Frown:  and I so don't want to

I want some independence for me and my boys.... 

aahh, it feels good to write down the things I'm too scared to say...

----------


## Niamh

Awww! poor Helga! (((hug)))

----------


## Stargazer86

My F*#$ing car got stolen!!!!!

I walked outside to my driveway to go to work this morning and my car wasn't there!!
I'm sure it's in f*$#%ing Mexico by now. It's unlikely that I'll ever see it again. I had my phone charger, baby stuff, some photos, insurance&registration, shoes, and a bunch of other crap in there. 

The car itself is nothing special. But it's the only car I've ever had and I worked my a** off to pay the $4,000 it cost me to get it 2 years ago when I got my license. I very heavily depend on it. I pretty much live check to check as it is. I'll never be able to afford another one. 

It took the police 3 hours to show up to my house. So I was over 3 hours late to work this morning. The cop said there was another car on my street reported stolen this morning as well.

----------


## Niamh

> My F*#$ing car got stolen!!!!!
> 
> I walked outside to my driveway to go to work this morning and my car wasn't there!!
> I'm sure it's in f*$#%ing Mexico by now. It's unlikely that I'll ever see it again. I had my phone charger, baby stuff, some photos, insurance&registration, shoes, and a bunch of other crap in there. 
> 
> The car itself is nothing special. But it's the only car I've ever had and I worked my a** off to pay the $4,000 it cost me to get it 2 years ago when I got my license. I very heavily depend on it. I pretty much live check to check as it is. I'll never be able to afford another one. 
> 
> It took the police 3 hours to show up to my house. So I was over 3 hours late to work this morning. The cop said there was another car on my street reported stolen this morning as well.


Oh my god!!!!!!  :Eek:  thats terrible Star! (((((hug)))))

----------


## Nightshade

> My F*#$ing car got stolen!!!!!
> 
> I walked outside to my driveway to go to work this morning and my car wasn't there!!
> I'm sure it's in f*$#%ing Mexico by now. It's unlikely that I'll ever see it again. I had my phone charger, baby stuff, some photos, insurance&registration, shoes, and a bunch of other crap in there. 
> 
> The car itself is nothing special. But it's the only car I've ever had and I worked my a** off to pay the $4,000 it cost me to get it 2 years ago when I got my license. I very heavily depend on it. I pretty much live check to check as it is. I'll never be able to afford another one. 
> 
> It took the police 3 hours to show up to my house. So I was over 3 hours late to work this morning. The cop said there was another car on my street reported stolen this morning as well.


OH NO!!! *hugs*- mind a hug is not what I would want, tea? coffee. cooclate? offer of vengful thoughts and an army of angry smilies sent to hunt down the nasties?
Insurance wont cover it?

----------


## Niamh

how about something to smash... oh! like the thiefs head for example?

----------


## Stargazer86

Thanks guys  :Smile: 

Insurance might give me some $ but the car's not worth much. And then I'll have the problem of getting a used car. I had gotten my car from my dad so I knew the history of it. 
So I won't get enough from it to buy anything other than a piece of junk  :Frown:  And I was saving up for a nice laptop. I can kiss that laptop bye bye now

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

LAZY!?! I may be lazy about a lot of aspects of my life, but if there is ONE THING I have been more dedicated to than anything in my life, it's this. I have ALWAYS been the hardest worker and YOU KNOW THAT!! That was one of the most painful things I've ever been told. Wow.

----------


## Stargazer86

> LAZY!?! I may be lazy about a lot of aspects of my life, but if there is ONE THING I have been more dedicated to than anything in my life, it's this. I have ALWAYS been the hardest worker and YOU KNOW THAT!! That was one of the most painful things I've ever been told. Wow.


Who the hell called you lazy?! I've always found that term to be highly insulting unless it is absolutely merited. 
You do strike me as a hard worker and very intelligent. So yeah...that would have pissed me off too  :Frown:  *hugs*

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Who the hell called you lazy?! I've always found that term to be highly insulting unless it is absolutely merited. 
> You do strike me as a hard worker and very intelligent. So yeah...that would have pissed me off too  *hugs*


I was more insulted than pissed off. It was my riding coach. She had me in tears by the end of my lesson last night  :Frown: . She's never said anything like that to me before, so it was a shock, especially after one of the most intense rides I've ever had. Thank you though!

And I'm so sorry to hear about your car! That's awful! I hope you get a decent payoff for it  :Smile:  *hugs back*

----------


## Stargazer86

> I was more insulted than pissed off. It was my riding coach. She had me in tears by the end of my lesson last night . She's never said anything like that to me before, so it was a shock, especially after one of the most intense rides I've ever had. Thank you though!
> 
> And I'm so sorry to hear about your car! That's awful! I hope you get a decent payoff for it  *hugs back*


aw honey I'm so sorry  :Frown:  That really sucks especially when it's someone you know saying that stuff to you. Could just be that she's having some hard times herself as people are often grouchy and/or mean when they're feeling hurt or angry themselves. I hope she apologizes to you.

Eh...the car. I won't get much for it. It's worth almost nothing. But it was reliable and got me where I needed to go. I was saying something about it to a co worker of mine. There was another co worker listening. This co worker's daughter committed suicide a little over a week ago (her mother died last year and her husband the year before that) She came back to work so soon because this is her second family. She needed to get back into her routine for her own sanity. I think it's therepeutic for her. She sympathized, and said how much that sucks, but after I was thinking what she's gone through, I shut my mouth and realized...its just a stupid car. Maybe this is inconvenient but it's just a thing. Ever since I saw her today, the car thing is not bothering me so much and I've been able to more or less let my anger go after my initial rant. I feel like such a jerk for complaining about a lost car in front of her. It's very different once you really put things into perspective.

----------


## Stargazer86

*UPDATE*

They found my car last night! It was abandoned in the middle of a nearby dirty filthy crack city best known for its enormous production and widespread distribution of methanphetamines despite all the major Fed raids on the city. Figures. It sounds like the car's more or less intact (minus some minor damages to the hood and the fender) but I don't believe it was stripped or anything. So now I have to go out to this gross cracked out city in the middle of the desert and pay hundreds for the towing and storage. The city's not too far...only about a 20-30 min drive. But still. I hate it there. I avoid it at all costs. I'll have to pay even more since it has to be left over the weekend. Hopefully insurance will cover that. But the situation could have turned out much worse. And after all, it's only a car. There are worse things to lose. 
But I sure am glad I get it back

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> *UPDATE*
> 
> They found my car last night! It was abandoned in the middle of a nearby dirty filthy crack city best known for its enormous production and widespread distribution of methanphetamines despite all the major Fed raids on the city. Figures. It sounds like the car's more or less intact (minus some minor damages to the hood and the fender) but I don't believe it was stripped or anything. So now I have to go out to this gross cracked out city in the middle of the desert and pay hundreds for the towing and storage. The city's not too far...only about a 20-30 min drive. But still. I hate it there. I avoid it at all costs. I'll have to pay even more since it has to be left over the weekend. Hopefully insurance will cover that. But the situation could have turned out much worse. And after all, it's only a car. There are worse things to lose. 
> But I sure am glad I get it back


Stargazer...consider getting a AAA Plus membership...you will spend less than the towing, AAA will arrange everything, even pick a towing service...you'll have a years membership in case you need it again.

----------


## Stargazer86

> Stargazer...consider getting a AAA Plus membership...you will spend less than the towing, AAA will arrange everything, even pick a towing service...you'll have a years membership in case you need it again.


I do have AAA. I didn't ask them to tow it. They called me and said it had already been towed and that I had to pay them upfront to get the car back  :Frown:  So I didn't have much say in the whole matter.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I do have AAA. I didn't ask them to tow it. They called me and said it had already been towed and that I had to pay them upfront to get the car back  So I didn't have much say in the whole matter.


That sucks...

----------


## Stargazer86

> That sucks...



To say the least...but at least I got it back...

I just hope there's no damage inside. One of the girls at work just explained to me how to hot wire a car so I fear that damage is done  :Frown:

----------


## Snow Fox

Why won't people you love talk and let you help?

----------


## jekan blazer

argh!!! :Flare: 





ahhh much better!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

People are much more likely to read and comment upon a post if it is high upon the most recent post list. When people post for the sake of driving a post count up, it makes it less likely that other, more worthy posts, will be read. 

And this ticks me off.

----------


## jekan blazer

i know huh?

----------


## Shalot

I hate when you click on a button but the page isn't finish loading yet and as you click the page finishes loading and you end up clicking on something else because the loading makes everything scroll up or something ...GRRRRR

And I hate the "back" browser button. You're typing a message or a blog entry and you hit the back browser button and you lose what you were typing GRRRRRR

and why is FB being slow and crappy today. I simply can't enjoy the day until I do my thing on there...OCD... GRRRRR

----------


## The Walker

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Bakiryu

*YES!!!!

SCHOOL IS FINALLY OVER!

I HATE F-ING HOMEWORK, LAZY TEACHERS AND TESTS, TESTS, TESTS. LET ME SLEEP LATE DAMN YOU!!!*


oooh, i'm glad that's over with.

----------


## papayahed

The New York Times sucks ***. Not so much the actual paper but the distribution aspect. So this is my story: I was visiting a friend in NJ and they get the times. I was reading the sunday paper and commented that I wished we had a good paper where I live and my friends husband told me they can home deliver to just about anywhere. A few weeks later I signed up for home delivery, the website said they could deliver to my address. Whoo hooo!!! After 6 weeks I have received 3 invoices, I've made 5 phone calls, but have yet to receive a newspaper. Today I called and asked to speak to the supervisor, who informed me that they could not deliver to my address. This, he said, was only decided on August 7. After 6 weeks and four other customer service reps told me they could deliver?????? aarrgghhhhhhh!!! ****ERS!!!!!!

----------


## stlukesguild

Just read it on-line... much better... interactive slide shows... easy access to past articles... FREE!!!

http://www.nytimes.com/

----------


## Pensive

I lost the game. 
I knew I would so why does it feel so bad?
Maybe because I thought I wouldn't lose it so badly.

----------


## papayahed

> Just read it on-line... much better... interactive slide shows... easy access to past articles... FREE!!!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/


yeah, I know but there's just something I like about sunday morning and spreading the newspaper all over the living room floor.

----------


## SJVW

COMMENT FOR CLASSIC CHARM
Oh dear…you really have a problem. If you are renting, I would suggest you move as I am afraid to say that people are who they are and you cant change them. If it it your own home, then maybe sound proofing would probably save your sanity.
It is a sad fact of life that respect for self and others is no longer evident in these so-called ‘modern times’ so maybe the only thing we can do is to practice it ourselves in the hope that it can be contagious.
Hope you find a solution to your woes.

----------


## Jozanny

I will place this here, as I am sounding off on yet another issue (and when am I not when my brain is actually focused on something literary?); it is actually quite commonplace, and I've done it myself, but one of my old college roommates contacted me, and I am not sure why, and I am not 100% positive whether she was the loose one who was a little off (though I think so) or the one who did crack before she moved out. I was not particularly easy to live with, for obvious reasons that the regulars do not need to keep reading  :Rolleyes: .

I wasn't going to post about it, but she is writing to me now, and I am just not sure what to do with it. Whichever one she is, I felt no particular attachment to her. I am sort of drawing blanks even though this came out of the blue and actually always happens to me. Everyone remembers me. Why I don't know, but those who mattered open old wounds, and those who occurred in passing, well.

The problem is, if I can place her I don't think I liked her, and there is over 20 years between that inconsequential sentiment and who we are as people today... (grrr) I suppose I sound unkind, but I mean I both get it and I don't. She was curious to see if she found me, and that is cool, but I'd sort of rather leave it there.

I found her on Facebook. Good God, and I'm posting about this in a community with over 60,000 account holders, but I guess the web still has the ability to throw me a few curves. Jeez.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I hate ****ing computer hackers!!!

Quit screwing around with people's computers! Is there seriously nothing else for you to do except sending out viruses?!!!?!?!!

----------


## Silas Thorne

The people here just sit and tap their legs to live rock music here. It pisses me off! What about the rock and the flailing of limbs, the wild sweat pouring drunken flail of not caring?

----------


## Remarkable

I miss him! I miss him so very, very much! I miss his hugs!

----------


## Shalot

grrr...I'm so over the flying saucer shaped hot air balloon story. grrr grrrr grrrr

----------


## Helga

AAAARRRRRRGGGG..... I just need a big computer scream I am so sick of this research I'm doing I wish I could just quit this class and never think about it AGAIN!!!

----------


## papayahed

:Brickwall:  Buying a house isn't the only answer to financial security. :Rolleyes:

----------


## stephofthenight

hm... GRRR. UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH!!! ASDFGHJKL;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ABOUT LIKE THAT

----------


## prendrelemick

I've been reading and writing for 40 years, AND I STILL CAN'T SPELL :Flare:

----------


## Maryd.

> I've been reading and writing for 40 years, AND I STILL CAN'T SPELL


Yea, well, I 'be been told, I can't never get no good grammar. :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## SoonerSoul

Man, The GCSE demon has me down, will I ever achieve anything with my life?
What will I do if my plans for the future are shattered? 
Why should I care if they are? 
You only get one life, but people have done worse things with theirs than you will ever do with yours. 
Ambition and Doubt are battling in my head.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

You're in Australia, you're in Manitoba, you're in your mom's basement and you're in Calgary (and also have no idea that I find you to be the funniest, most awesome person ever). Why can't anyone ever be where I am?

----------


## papayahed

blech.

----------


## Heathcliff

Why did my first English class last year have to be about the stolen generation?

We could have started on something less controversial.

Why did I leave getting both discerning stares and hi-5s for my bravery?

----------


## Heathcliff

ARGH!!!

Just hurry up already!!!

Why won't my desk just clean itself?

And why is this song so tediously boring?

----------


## Maryd.

Why should I go into the water... I hate the beach, seaweed, stones, creepy crawlies, sand in everything. And I forgot "A thousand splendid Suns" in the car. No book, everyone forcing me to go into the water. Why didn't you all just leave me alone. Piff!!!

----------


## papayahed

Really????

----------


## Heathcliff

> Why should I go into the water... I hate the beach, seaweed, stones, creepy crawlies, sand in everything. And I forgot "A thousand splendid Suns" in the car. No book, everyone forcing me to go into the water. Why didn't you all just leave me alone. Piff!!!


But Mummy loves me. So she must come in the water.

My desk is clean.

BUT THEN WHY DOES MY ROOM STILL LOOK PATHETIC??

----------


## papayahed

> My desk is clean.
> 
> BUT THEN WHY DOES MY ROOM STILL LOOK PATHETIC??


Is the floor clean? Something about a clean floor does wonders.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Is the floor clean? Something about a clean floor does wonders.


Ahh... I don't think it is.

Only vaccuuming is the thing I won't do. I'll scrub toilet bowls but I won't vaccuum.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Age is not synonimous to superiority.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Age is not synonimous to superiority.


Welcome to my world.

----------


## Maryd.

What is with all these books... And we still had to buy the boy a laptop as well.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Age is not synonimous to superiority.


I've been there.

----------


## Nax

If there is one thing that bothers me, being a consumer whore in the modern world that so many of us are, its companies pricing products with no distinguishable reason or logic. Take for instance shoes. I am not an overly large man, size 9 shoes. I will never be a size 13 shoe wearer. I may stretch to a 10 in some cases, but I absolutely swim in anything above that, convenient though it is for others who are of a larger stature to have such a diverse selection. 

But why does a pair of shoes cost, say a size 7, 120 dollars, and yet a size 12 or 13, pays that same 120 dollars. Put next to one another it is extremely evident that the former is using almost half the materials of the latter. Am I absorbing the costs of the materials for people with bigger shoes then me? You would think price is determined by the cost of the goods and the time to make the shoes, the equipment needed to do so etc. add on a tidy profit margin for myself and again for the retailer, and you would have your final sum. So it would make sense that a bigger shoe should be substantially more expensive (or my shoes cheaper preferably) seeing as they use inches more of leather, rubber, cotton, etc and as such would take longer to construct. If I am not absorbing the prices for my larger brethren, it means that the larger foot wearers are getting more at a discounted price.

Pants are the same way, if I am using a foot less material per leg, you would think I would be afforded some sort of financial compensation. I’m not asking to thrash into profit margins; I am not asking for special treatment, I am just asking that the price be reflective of the product actually received. 

We buy groceries by weight, liquids by volume, external hard drives and USB’s by storage capacity, why is it that something like clothing, which absolutely everyone uses and has used for eons, is charged by some magical mean price decided without any thought for the “little guy”, this is Australia isn’t it? Land of the wee battler? Home to the most prized underdogs, lovers of the Cinderella story, the little guy fighting for his fair share? Well I say to you, I am a little guy, and I deserve to pay my fair share and nothing more.

----------


## Virgil

> But why does a pair of shoes cost, say a size 7, 120 dollars, and yet a size 12 or 13, pays that same 120 dollars. Put next to one another it is extremely evident that the former is using almost half the materials of the latter. Am I absorbing the costs of the materials for people with bigger shoes then me? You would think price is determined by the cost of the goods and the time to make the shoes, the equipment needed to do so etc. add on a tidy profit margin for myself and again for the retailer, and you would have your final sum. So it would make sense that a bigger shoe should be substantially more expensive (or my shoes cheaper preferably) seeing as they use inches more of leather, rubber, cotton, etc and as such would take longer to construct. If I am not absorbing the prices for my larger brethren, it means that the larger foot wearers are getting more at a discounted price.


Yeah, I think the overwhelming part of the cost is not the raw material but the labor and equipment to make it. The raw material difference between a large and a small size of anything is probably pennies, and there's probably no difference in time of labor.

I did find it funny where you wondered if you're paying for people with bigger feet.  :FRlol: 




> Age is not synonimous to superiority.


Of course that's a sixteen year old saying that.  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Of course that's a sixteen year old saying that.


And a thirteen year old.

And another sixteen year old friend of mine today.

Quite often, talent isn't taken seriously.
When people are capable of the most amazing things, they should not only be recognised, they should be supported.
So we have to work hard.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> And a thirteen year old.
> 
> And another sixteen year old friend of mine today.
> 
> Quite often, talent isn't taken seriously.
> When people are capable of the most amazing things, they should not only be recognised, they should be supported.
> So we have to work hard.


Which still only means as much as Virgil meant it to mean...

----------


## Niamh

I really really really hate Heathrow airport. Only thing i'm hating more than Heathrow airport right now is BMI for changing my flights so bloody often and now making me sit in this god forsaking place for seven hours! gah! Five more to go. Wish i was back in Canada!  :Bawling:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Which still only means as much as Virgil meant it to mean...


Of course.
Urgh.
I've changed my mind. I've joined this thing at school and everyone in it is in VCE. Great, seeing as I'm in year nine.

Only thing that bothers me now is this mobile phone thing.
I HAD TWO AND A HALF HOURS OF FREE CALLS AND 70 FREE TEXTS AND IT DISAPPEARED FOR SOME UNFORESEEN REASON!!
Argh...

----------


## Maryd.

That's because you are a chatter-box. :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## papayahed

> Age is not synonimous to superiority.


If it helps you'll grow out of that. :Redface:  (I know - I'll never win an award for my "cheering up" abilities)



OATMEAL!!!!! That's what bugs me. No matter how careful I am I always overflow the bowl. Any secrets when microwaving???

----------


## Lokasenna

> If there is one thing that bothers me, being a consumer whore in the modern world that so many of us are, its companies pricing products with no distinguishable reason or logic. Take for instance shoes. I am not an overly large man, size 9 shoes. I will never be a size 13 shoe wearer. I may stretch to a 10 in some cases, but I absolutely swim in anything above that, convenient though it is for others who are of a larger stature to have such a diverse selection. 
> 
> But why does a pair of shoes cost, say a size 7, 120 dollars, and yet a size 12 or 13, pays that same 120 dollars. Put next to one another it is extremely evident that the former is using almost half the materials of the latter. Am I absorbing the costs of the materials for people with bigger shoes then me? You would think price is determined by the cost of the goods and the time to make the shoes, the equipment needed to do so etc. add on a tidy profit margin for myself and again for the retailer, and you would have your final sum. So it would make sense that a bigger shoe should be substantially more expensive (or my shoes cheaper preferably) seeing as they use inches more of leather, rubber, cotton, etc and as such would take longer to construct. If I am not absorbing the prices for my larger brethren, it means that the larger foot wearers are getting more at a discounted price.
> 
> Pants are the same way, if I am using a foot less material per leg, you would think I would be afforded some sort of financial compensation. Im not asking to thrash into profit margins; I am not asking for special treatment, I am just asking that the price be reflective of the product actually received. 
> 
> We buy groceries by weight, liquids by volume, external hard drives and USBs by storage capacity, why is it that something like clothing, which absolutely everyone uses and has used for eons, is charged by some magical mean price decided without any thought for the little guy, this is Australia isnt it? Land of the wee battler? Home to the most prized underdogs, lovers of the Cinderella story, the little guy fighting for his fair share? Well I say to you, I am a little guy, and I deserve to pay my fair share and nothing more.


Speaking as someone with size 13 shoes and a 44 inch inside leg, I'm damn glad I'm paying the same as someone smaller. That would be heightist descrimination, that would! :FRlol:

----------


## papayahed

Actually though I noticed in safety supplies there is a bit of a price increase when you hit 3X and above.

----------


## Niamh

Papaya, put in in the microwave at one minute to 30 secon intervels for the time length directed. each time it beeps stir it and then put it back on. that works for me.

----------


## papayahed

That's what I usually do. I thought I was all good and put it on for an additional 25 sec. and that's when it blew. Maybe I could invent a bowl that stirs the whole time the oatmeal is microwaving...

----------


## Niamh

try add a small amount of cold milk to it before the additional 25.

----------


## Heathcliff

Why must it all be so difficult. Can't the school decide on who are genuine good people and just give them a VCE pass? Why must they do this to people?
Get this, someone has a job, runs their own business and is amazingly talented in their own field, whilst actively participating in the school community, and they can't have a few extra weeks up their sleeve for a VCE exam. I know it sounds like if they do something for one person they would have to do it for eveyone, but when someone is exceptional at something then they deserve to know how special they are.
Some people have very shallow futures, but this amount of effort deserves to be rewarded. That is what my school usually does.
Anyway, I don't know what is going to happen.

----------


## The Comedian

Okay. Yes. I am an English teacher. Me, English teacher. Alright.

I hate, hate, hate, hate, hate it that whenever I make a litle typo or misspell or leave out word, someone's always there to say something like this:

"Wow! That's pretty bad grammar for an English teacher"

You know what I want to say to that person?

"Crawl back into your little dictionary, nerd-boy/nerd-girl. Most of life is a rough-draft. Typos can be fixed. And, no, I did not major in dictionary memorization. Oh, and one more thing: _May_ I please follow you around and point our your little foibles and missteps? Now, that would be fun!"

End discussion. english techer uot!

----------


## Katy North

Here here Comedian! 

I was an English major in college. 

Whenever I make a spelling or grammar mistake my husband does not hesitate to point it out to me: 

"And this is from the girl who majored in English!!! Har de har har!!!"

Grrr....

----------


## Lulim

^^ Like cobblers go always around in the most worn shoes (as goes a saying hereabouts)  :Smile: 

* * * * *
I wish more LitNetters would participate in the Short Story Competition. -- And no, I didn't send in any story of my own  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Why? Why the hell do you have to make things so complicated? Why, why why?!?!?  :Mad2:  :Mad2:  :Mad2:  :Mad2:  :Mad2:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> I hate, hate, hate, hate, hate it that whenever I make a litle typo or misspell or leave out word, someone's always there to say something like this:
> 
> "Wow! That's pretty bad grammar for an English teacher"


Haha, I know what you mean, my spelling is crap. When I was in highschool and we had to pass our exams around to get marked by other students or whatever, whoever got mine was always like "Hey everyone! Robin can't spell, see? She's ahead in English and she can't even spell "phonetics!"

(I spell-check everything before I post it here)

----------


## Scheherazade

Are you dyslexic, Juniper? We have a few members on the Forum who are dyslexic and I often work with people who have dyslexia. It is, of course, up to you but you don't have to spell check _everything_  you post here.  :Smile: 

Re. The Comedian's post> I think that is quite a common problem teacher face; expected to be superduper when it comes to grammar and spelling as well as to be familiar with every single word listed in the Oxford Advanced Learners' Dictionary. 

Still on the subject, I reaaaaally get wound up when I get comments like "Good command of English language" in my assignments. I feel people expect me not to be good in the subject I teach.

Once during an observation, I wrote "techinally" instead of "technically" on the board. I was told that I had to be careful with my spellings because _obviously_ I did not know how to spell the word rather than making a silly mistake. 

I find that ESL speakers are given a hard time; if we make a mistake, it is because we don't know while native speakers can get away with similar mistakes.

 :Incazzato: 

PS: I bet I made enough spelling/grammatical mistakes in this post to put a smug grin on the faces of a few.  :Goof:

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> Still on the subject, I reaaaaally get wound up when I get comments like "Good command of English language" in my assignments. I feel people expect me not to be good in the subject I teach 
> :


Scher,

Just so you know; and perhaps to "improve your command of the English language"......

There is only one "a" in the word "really".  :Biggrinjester:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Why? Why the hell do you have to make things so complicated? Why, why why?!?!?


-Cuggles-

____________________________


WHY IN THE WORLD DOES IT ALL HAVE TO BE SO COMPLICATED!! One story, not, lemme see, eight.
Lucky I'm a moderately nice person, for the most part.

----------


## Maryd.

What is with these schools these days, Argh! Why are they allowing the children to bring mobile phones and mp3 players in the classroom? How can they police it? They are toys/pleasure activities... SCHOOL IS FOR LEARNING, NOT PLAY!  :Mad: 

Ok, sorry guys... Just had to yell and rant and rave. :Sad:

----------


## Katy North

I work as a cashier in a Grocery store... here are the 5 top things that drive me nuts:

Customers who walk off to get something else while I'm ringing them up.

Customers who walk off and leave their toddler in the cart while I'm ringing them up to get something else.

Customers who let their toddlers wander around the register area as if they think we're a babysitting service.

Customers who seem to think I'm responsible for the whole store/shopping center. 

Customers who believe firmly that they are above company policy.

Gaaah! I need a new line of work.

----------


## Heathcliff

Why did that bird have to do its business in my honeyjoy cupcake!
I was going to eat that and it ruined it.

----------


## toni

> Why? Why the hell do you have to make things so complicated? Why, why why?!?!?


If, by any chance, you were referring to me, dear DB, then I am horribly sorry!

I absolutely loath this computer. it keps shutting down in the middle of my email composition,my research, and in the middle of conversations with my friends. @#%@ Curses.

----------


## Isitandthink

I just dont know what is life worth anymore. Im empty as can be. Why do I feel sorrow so deep when Im living my life pretty much like everyone else? Do I think too much? Even my passion fails to lit me up tonight. When I see people laugh and enjoy the moment with their friends, its not like Ive never experienced that before, but Im just so jealous. Do people go out often with their friends? Am I spending too much time alone? My loneliness has already expanded to such a degree that I no longer associates it with loneliness. It has become so familiar that it is numbing. Do I really have to be familiar and filled with all these emotions all the time till I get immune from them? I want love but I dont know where to get it. I want to give love but it seems there is no place or person appropriate to give it. Its like the movie where the helpless always wait for the person or thing to enter their life and save them out of their misery. Where is my meaning? Tried to be strong but I became sad.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> If, by any chance, you were referring to me, dear DB, then I am horribly sorry!
> 
> I absolutely loath this computer. it keps shutting down in the middle of my email composition,my research, and in the middle of conversations with my friends. @#%@ Curses.


Oh no!!!! No way!  :Svengo:  :Nono:  :Svengo: 

As a matter of fact, I was reffering to myself  :Redface: 

How could I ever get that mad at you over a little mistake?

----------


## stephofthenight

This phrase annoys me, but makes me lol at the same time. here is an instance.

Parent-yell yell yell, lecture lecture, guilt trip, yell some more about the same thing for an hour.

Kid-rolls eyes

Parent- Fine go to your room...

Here is where my problem is. Most kids have a laptop, cd player/ipod/mp3, tv, cell phone... all of this in their room. So really parents lets see listen to you yell and lecture or do something to get sent to our rooms which you think is punsihment...hmmm hard choice... Also being grounded to your room, lets see that basicly grounds me from well you. still have my phone, computer and tv. not to mention all my video games. yes I'm sooo regretting what I did. 

This bug anyone else? We wonder why displine fails... They enjoy it... :Out: 




> Haha, I know what you mean, my spelling is crap. When I was in highschool and we had to pass our exams around to get marked by other students or whatever, whoever got mine was always like "Hey everyone! Robin can't spell, see? She's ahead in English and she can't even spell "phonetics!"
> 
> (I spell-check everything before I post it here)


Use safari, It does spell check for you, even on here as you are typing. I don't use it really becuase my computer HATES it, but most people can. And I understand the spelling thing, Where I went to school we never did spelling, ok we did it pre-k thru like third grade. the end. So I get to college and we have spelling test and I'm like  :Yikes:  so No worrys. This is not really a formal forum so I wouldnt worry about it that much.

----------


## toni

> Oh no!!!! No way! 
> 
> As a matter of fact, I was reffering to myself 
> 
> How could I ever get that mad at you over a little mistake?



Oh. That's a relief. I still am pretty stoked about last night. 
I must have overreacted  :Sad:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Scher,
> 
> Just so you know; and perhaps to "improve your command of the English language"......
> 
> There is only one "a" in the word "really".


Oh, can't be!

They told me to "sound out" the words to spell correctly and that is exactly how I say it... Reaaaaally!

 :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Here is where my problem is. Most kids have a laptop, cd player/ipod/mp3, tv, cell phone... all of this in their room. So really parents lets see listen to you yell and lecture or do something to get sent to our rooms which you think is punsihment...hmmm hard choice... Also being grounded to your room, lets see that basicly grounds me from well you. still have my phone, computer and tv. not to mention all my video games. yes I'm sooo regretting what I did. 
> 
> This bug anyone else? We wonder why displine fails... They enjoy it...


Wait, so your parents don't take that stuff out of your room before sending you in there? Weird.
I was assumedly grounded once. They took all of the awesome stuff away from me. Basically it was just my stereo, Nintendo DS, and the lightbulb from my lamp so I couldn't stay up late doing anything exciting. I got over it in a week. Of course then I just started writing. Then it was even harder for them, because you can't seriously take all of my pens and pencils away if I have to do schoolwork.

Anyway, my problem:
WHY CAN'T I GET MY HUMAN GUNIE-PIG!! I think they are onto me... Ergh, not fair.
If they knew what was good for them they would do as they are told!!
THEY JUST DON'T GET IT!!

----------


## stephofthenight

lol most paretns don't and no I paid for it so they really couldnt

----------


## Heathcliff

> lol most paretns don't and no I paid for it so they really couldnt


I can't get a job yet, still too young. So my parents get me things pretty much whatever I want, seeing as I'm usually a good girl.
I don't get grounded though. I don't ever get in trouble. On the rare occassion I do, I just get yelled at by my mum and ignored by my dad. Oh well, I can live with that.
I don't go out anywhere or do anything with my friends. School is like my whole life and they want me to be there. There isn't much they can stop me from doing.
I use the word I too much.

----------


## stephofthenight

no my dear you do not... And carefull you will give away all your secrets to mum  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

> no my dear you do not... And carefull you will give away all your secrets to mum


Hey Steph, this may come as a shock to you... But my girl likes to talk to me about her secrets... (Well maybe not all of them, but most of them anyway) We have an unusual relationship - to say the least.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Hey Steph, this may come as a shock to you... But my girl likes to talk to me about her secrets... (Well maybe not all of them, but most of them anyway) We have an unusual relationship - to say the least.


I do tell my mum things.

I mean, if am going to unleash a nasty secret, and if it is something she is going to dislike, I'm not going to go into all of the ghastly details, but otherwise, I don't like to hide things. Not if I can avoid it, anyway.

Unusual? Yea, I guess so. Good though, reliable enough.

----------


## Maryd.

Mwah to you my special girl

----------


## Heathcliff

> Mwah to you my special girl


-mwah-

I love my mummy. Always.

----------


## Madhuri

> I do tell my mum things.
> 
> I mean, if am going to unleash a nasty secret, and if it is something she is going to dislike, I'm not going to go into all of the ghastly details, but otherwise, I don't like to hide things. Not if I can avoid it, anyway.
> 
> Unusual? Yea, I guess so. Good though, reliable enough.


Mothers have this special capability of knowing everything somehow....dont know how they get it...but if you want to hide something...they just get to know....they can smell it....

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I'm not going to go into all of the ghastly details,


There are ghastly details?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

:Frown:  I'M WORKING AS FAST AS I CAN!!! I can't keep up with you. It's not my fault that I haven't been doing this job since 1972...

----------


## Heathcliff

PLAY THE INSTRUMENT PROPERLY!!

The notes are written on the sheet, so follow them.
Then empty out the spit thing.
Then stop saying mean things to it. You have to love your instrument.

----------


## Maryd.

Be a good girl they said... Pif... That's cr_p!

----------


## Heathcliff

If you want a job done right, then do it yourself because DON'T WANT TO!!
Even though I could do it even better anyway.

----------


## Shalot

My boss yelled at me in my cubicle. He did not have an understanding of the issue, and he came over into my cubicle barking instructions. He did not know that the issue was already being handled, nor did he know that the "issue" was caused by a software problem. He is not an effective leader. If it is your objective as an employer to have fewer employees then the best strategy is to find a terrible supervisor to manage the employees. People won't want to work there and they will leave and your payroll expense will go down, and that's a good thing since minimizing costs seems to be the only thing employers care about.  :Crash:   :Crash:   :Crash:

----------


## Heathcliff

I don't want to go out and buy things just because you say I need them.
I don't want to go in water past knee height.
I don't want to sleep in a tent with people I don't trust for one night.

I want to go out and by things that I don't need just because I can.
I want to go and have fun in the water and get saturated with my friends.
I want to learn how to play poker by torchlight whilst eating lollies and getting to know some of my schoolmates.

I'm indesicive.

----------


## Heathcliff

Whatever.
The first camp that I'm on has cold weather, then the second one has aweson weather.
And why do I need to get half the stuff on the list I was given?
I mean, on one part they want us to bring bathers and the other they want us to bring thermal underwear. The weather report say it will be too cold to swim and too hot for thermals.
And I don't HAVE half of the things they want. No thermals. No pants that aren't jeans. No beanie. I don't think I even OWN four t-shirts that have sleeves that aren't long sleeves. I thing, at the moment I've got... eh... two that are clean, one I'm wearing, one I wore yesterday, and a whole heap on them that don't have sleeves.
Then they say to bring a long sleeve shirt to protect us from the sun and THEN they say to bring sunscreen. If we have sunscreen then WHY, may I ask, do we need to cover our arms?
ARGH!  :Cuss:

----------


## Maryd.

CYBER BULLIES!!! I hate them. and I must, because I hate using the word hate! GRRRRR!

----------


## Lumiere

Try harder.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I wish that the lot of you would get off your high horse of having to prove others wrong concerning your own opinions....and if you can't...I wish that you'd just leave.

----------


## Heathcliff

I hate this stupid book report. It is the most boringly mind-numbing assignment I've ever had. Its like all of the writers-block I had during that RE assignment that I ended up getting an A+ for all over again. I know I'm going to get a good score, but I'm going to have to tough it out to produce some work that I cannot help but despise in order to do so. I could just get it over and done with and then cast it from my mind, but no. I need to rant on. I mean, we were given minimal information on how to structure it, despite the fact that not one person in the class has ever produced a book report. We weren't given any information. When in doubt, I've always been told to ask questions. I ask and I get nothing in reply.

"How many words does it have to be?"
"As many as you think you need."
"Will we be marked on the word count?"
"Yes."
"So what is a good score?"
"Everything has to be relevant to what is in the book."
"Miss, you've read Looking for Alibrandi, what do you want me to do?"
"Just do what you think is right." No kidding, I'd have done what I thought was wrong.
"Okay then Miss. So what am I supposed to write about?"
"Follow the sheet."
"I don't want to just re-tell the story."
"Don't. Talk about the characters."
"So that is what we are marked on?"
"No, you're marked on your knowledge of the story."
"Yea, I know what you mean."
"You also have to say how you felt about it."
"So this opinionated?"
"No. Say the good things."
"So I can't bag how much I despised the ending?"
"You'll be marked down."
"Got it. So I'll just try and get a good mark."
"Good girl. Now I want to have my lunch."
"See you, Miss."
"Bye Frances."

Yea. I've never heard a teacher tell me to write what they want to hear. I know they mean it, but she just said it. And why can't she tell me how many words to write? She knows I can write, she knows I can make it all relevant. So now I'm just going to write more than I guess everybody else will just to be safe. Nothing else better to do.
And why must she call me "good girl"? She is baby herself, she was at the same school as well. Half the teachers who praise me gave her detentions.

Okay. So I should stop dragging on about how I believe I'm superior and get some work done.

I know that no matter how much I procrastinate, I'll do well. Then I'll be praised through that same fake smile.

I wish all teachers were genuine, like my maths teacher and my RE teacher, and my year seven homeroom teacher.

And, guess what else, MY TEA HAS GONE COLD!!

----------


## Niamh

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Bawling:  I'm never going to get this assignment done!

----------


## papayahed

Bosses and friends stink.

----------


## Niamh

great. seems today is going to be a "wonderful" day. First woken up at 2.45am by a text from the DM i work alongside to say he wasnt coming in and lost an hours sleep from my vital 3.5 hours. So tired. Not looking forward to having to explain why he aint in to the boss. The stupid bus turned up early, and dropped me off at the airport at 4.10am!  :Frown:  Left my lunch at home and have zero money to buy lunch. Then i had to have a firm word with one of the girls for arguing on the shop floor. 7 hours left to go and that doesnt even include the rest of the day. Just waiting to hear i lost my mortgage approval and then i have to deal with telling the estate agents and the solicitor, who will charge me for handling the contracts, which shouldnt have been sent out to him in the first place! gurrr!! I just want to go to bed and i cant.  :Bawling: 
Oh and i forgot to mention my uncle died yesterday. This has been a crap 9 hours since i got that news.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I wish I could understand why...............

----------


## Scheherazade

> Oh and i forgot to mention my uncle died yesterday. This has been a crap 9 hours since i got that news.


I am sorry for your loss, Niamh.

Can you not take the day off today?

----------


## Niamh

I'm the only one in  :Frown:

----------


## Heathcliff

> I'm the only one in


Condolenses and cuggles be with you.  :Nod: 

I'm grumpy because teachers never reply to my emails, not even the ones of relevance.  :Confused:

----------


## Maryd.

> Oh and i forgot to mention my uncle died yesterday. This has been a crap 9 hours since i got that news.




Hey Niamh, sorry to hear about your loss.
Condolences dear.

----------


## papayahed

My condolences Niamh.

----------


## Niamh

thanks everyone. Was sudden.

----------


## Shalot

:Mad: My husband is a network admin and computers are his life. So, you would think that I would be happy with my computer. 

But that's not how it is. 

He often disconnects the internet when I need to use it. Or, he changes my settings. Or he logs onto my computer from a remote location. 

I have been using a refurbished lap top. I mentioned something to him about how I wanted to buy myself a new computer. I just mentioned it in passing - it wasn't a request. It was just a statement. Two days later, I have a new desktop. I don't know if it's new, or just new to me, and I don't care about that. I just want my computer to work and it doesn't and I wish that he had just let it go and let me get my own computer. 

Yesterday, it had sound and today it doesn't. 

I need to use Word, but when I open Word, it will not allow me to type. As it turns out I need to activate the damn thing, so as luck would have it, he is not here so I had to call him and he explained where I needed to go to get the key and then it still didn't work. See, if I had my own computer from scratch I would not have to go get the key off his network crap and I would just have my own independent computer separate from his with my own Office software and my own software key. 

I just want a computer that works and you would think that I would have one, seeing as how my husband is really into computers. But every time he redoes something on my computer, nothing works! He never takes my usage habits into consideration. He never has. EVERYTIME he puts together a new computer he never puts it together for the end user. I swear, I am going to the store and I am going to buy my own damned computer and I am going ot put it together and he is not touching it. I will pay for my own internet access separate from his stupid complicated BS network that he is always taking offline for whatever reason (I think just to piss me off). 


 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Stupid big cow that I'm working with said that I was lazy, dumb, young and had bad taste in movies. Hahaha, so I made her work in the adult room, which is 30 degrees celcius, for five hours. 

I had a three day weekend coming up, but our stupid boss changed the schedule and now I have to work 51 hours next week with no days off at all. Goddammit. I wish it was August and I could just go to school, it's much less stressful.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Stupid big cow that I'm working with said that I was a lazy, stupid, young and had bad taste in movies. Hahaha, so I made her work in the adult room, which is 30 degrees celcius, for five hours. 
> 
> I had a three day weekend coming up, but our stupid boss changed the schedule and now I have to work 51 hours next week with no days off at all. Goddammit. I wish it was August and I could just go to school, it's much less stressful.


Aww I'm sorry, what an insensitive prick, there's nothing I hate more than people who accuse me of being lazy when I work my *** off. At least you got to taste a sweet dish of revenge  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Stupid big cow that I'm working with said that I was a lazy, stupid, young and had bad taste in movies. Hahaha, so I made her work in the adult room, which is 30 degrees celcius, for five hours.


DO you think that was the right way to get back at her? Would you have taken responsiblity if she had collapsed because the heat Jun?

What she said was bang out of order, but i dont think sticking her in a room that was 30 celsius for five hours was the just way to get back at her.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> DO you think that was the right way to get back at her? Would you have taken responsiblity if she had collapsed because the heat Jun?
> 
> What she said was bang out of order, but i dont think sticking her in a room that was 30 celsius for five hours was the just way to get back at her.


Aww, it's not THAT hot. Just uncomfortable and sticky and disgusting (what with all the porn). Trust me, if you knew this woman, you'd thank me.

----------


## Basil

> Aww, it's not THAT hot. Just uncomfortable and sticky and disgusting *(what with all the porn).*


Wait, what exactly is it that you do you do for a living?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Wait, what exactly is it that you do you do for a living?


Haha, I work at a video store that used to be a bank. What was at one point the vault has been converted to a little porn room without ventilation (it's really a lot like a prison cell... a prison cell filled with porn). I luckily never have to go in there because I work better with customers.

----------


## Basil

Nice! The video store I frequent has a sign: "Want porn? Make your own!"

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Haha I wish ours just did that. The adult room is pretty gross, all the movies in there are sticky (everyone has a different opinion as to _why_ they're so sticky exactly).

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Haha I wish ours just did that. The adult room is pretty gross, all the movies in there are sticky (everyone has a different opinion as to _why_ they're so sticky exactly).


Ahahaaha! I think I can find a reason why.  :Skep:

----------


## Niamh

> Aww, it's not THAT hot. Just uncomfortable and sticky and disgusting (what with all the porn). Trust me, if you knew this woman, you'd thank me.


Dont assume anything.  :Smile:  I manage nearly 100 staff and not all of the like me and i dont necessarily like all of them. I've hear some pretty nasty things that have been said about me to other staff, things that have really angered me, but i'd never treat them any differently to everyone else for it. It would be very unprofessional if i did. 

Up until a little over a year ago we had a shop here that was a freezer during the winter and a sauna during the summer and as tempting as it might be to throw the trouble makers etc down there we didnt. Everyone got there equal share of shifts down there and when it got too hot, we'd rotate staff every couple of hours because there was a threat the lack of air and heat might make the staff member collapse. I'd even have spent time down there to give someone a break. There are not just health and safety risks of leaving someone in a breathless, hot room for too long, there are also legal issues.  :Smile: 

If it had been the opposite way around and it had been you who had insulted her and she had stuck you in there and the manager did nothing about it, would you have though it was fair? Even if you had cast the first stone? Would you have thought that five hours of stuffiness, heat and "stickiness" was just enough for a few words? Think about it.  :Smile:  

(Sorry... I'm in work so i have my manager brain switched on. I can get like this with staff sometimes. I like to make them think about their actions.)

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Hmm, I guess that's what makes you a manager type whereas I work much better alone. I would have _totally_ tossed the dissenters in the stuffy shop and kept my friends niiice and comfortable.  :Devil: 

"Whats that? You're hot? Aww, well it's too bad that the water fountain's broken, eh?"

(By the way, I'm mostly kidding... mostly)

----------


## Shalot

> Nice! The video store I frequent has a sign: "Want porn? Make your own!"


 :Smilielol5:

----------


## Dr. Cambridge

> My husband is a network admin and computers are his life. So, you would think that I would be happy with my computer. 
> 
> But that's not how it is. 
> 
> He often disconnects the internet when I need to use it. Or, he changes my settings. Or he logs onto my computer from a remote location. 
> 
> I have been using a refurbished lap top. I mentioned something to him about how I wanted to buy myself a new computer. I just mentioned it in passing - it wasn't a request. It was just a statement. Two days later, I have a new desktop. I don't know if it's new, or just new to me, and I don't care about that. I just want my computer to work and it doesn't and I wish that he had just let it go and let me get my own computer. 
> 
> Yesterday, it had sound and today it doesn't. 
> ...


I'm glad you managed to post this interesting story before things went haywire for you, Shalot. 

You could try using a word picture to illustrate to your husband the way you feel about this problem. Ask him what he would do if he was totally engrossed in some task and all this stuff and nonsense kept happening to really bug him. Remember to mention how intelligent he is and how ingenius you know he can be when it comes to solving difficult problems that no-one else understands. 

Make it plain that you being simple and unknowledgeable in these matters have to rely on his great wisdom and incredible skills to resolve the matter.

If he's anything like me that'll do the trick!

----------


## Heathcliff

My teacher won't take my advice and STOP WEARING THAT TIE!!

----------


## The Comedian

*BEWARE*! The following is a rant from a teacher about his students. Kids hold your ears lest you be mocked! 

I have this one writing class where students write to major reports (it's a business writing course). For the first report, I pick the topic -- this allows me and them to focus more on the rhetorical, organizational, and cognitive skills needed to complete the task and less on the endless "what topic should I pick" . . . . monologue. 

When this project is assigned I hear a steady chorus of "I HATE THIS ASSIGNMENT! HATE! HATE! HATE! IF ONLY WE CAN CHOOSE WHAT TO WRITE ABOUT! I HATE IT WHEN THE TEACHER GIVES ME THE TOPIC! HATE! HATE! HATE!

The next major project asks them to apply these same skills in a slightly different way to a topic of their own choosing. I leave the topic selection entirely up to them. And the chorus?

WHAT DO YOU WANT?? I HATE THESE VAGUE ASSIGNMENTS! HATE! HATE! HATE! HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO KNOW WHAT TO WRITE ABOUT?? HATE! THE TOPIC MAKES NO SENSE! HATE! YOU NEED TO TELL US WHAT TO WRITE ABOUT SO WE KNOW WHAT WE ARE DOING! I HATE THIS TOPIC AND THIS ASSIGNMENT! HATE! HATE! HATE!

Of course, the people spewing the chorus of hate from assignment assignment one are the same people who spew the chorus of hate for assignment one. 

To which I want to say (but tactfully never would): "Just shut up your hate-fulled mouth. Make a decision and go with it. Would YE complain of heaven too? Methinks you would, ya ingrate!"

END RANT

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Oh I hear your pain brother. For me the word "boring" from students makes me want to inflict pain:

"This lesson is boring."
"We are only 5 minutes into it."
"I'm bored."
"We have not even passed the starter exercise yet."
So, I am still bored.
Just get on with the task.
"Can I go to the toilet?"
"No."
"I'm bored."
Calmly, "look, we are only 5 minutes into the lesson. We are just doing this little warm-up exercise then we are moving on."
"I can't be bothered."
"Just get on with it."
Tut, sigh, funny face. Its boring.

etc, etc...

----------


## Annamariah

My language bar just stopped working when I needed the Cyrillic Alphabet  :Willy Nilly: 

PRKL  :Rage:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

*I HATE WILD ONIONS!!!*

My horse (who has since passed, Rest In Peace) use to love to go to the back pasture and eat the wild onions. He would then proceed to run up to the fence (breathing heavily) when I came home from school. He would nearly KILL me with his breath. Now I have hoards of wild onions growing in my back yard. Whenever I mow....UGH...but at least I have memories of my wonderful horse (may he Rest In Peace).

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I once pegged a kid in the back of the head with an eraser for raising his hand in class and then asking the teacher (and this is like the hundredth time that he's done this): 

"When are we actually going to need to know this stuff in real life?"

----------


## DanielBenoit

I know I've complained of this before, but I can't help it. Now I have almost no problem with the amount of violence in television and film, but I find the ideology and violence presented in 24 to be reprehensible. 

The fact that television viewers are viewing the sociopathic Jack Bauer as so heroic is quite disturbing. Now I have no problem with anti-heroes or even corrupt heroes, but the fact that 24 is so political and allegorical to current events, the fact that it has for many years been offering audiences and numbing them of their humanity with scenes of torture as some fantastical ticking-time bomb scenario is applied. The fact that the show seems to justify almost everything Jack does makes it the most clearly fascist show ever to appear on television.

Now this does not shrink away the show's artistic merits, as it is very well made and despite some superficiality and just plain fantasy, the show achieves a level of realism that was needed in television. But that is not to say that the show is _realistic_ as it consistently indulges itself in neo-conservative fantasies and conspirasies that are so outlandish that not even the fictional television show feels as if it can sustain them.

Now I am almost never offended by violence in media. I am a great fan of film directors such as Kubrick, Scorsese and Tarantino who all made some of the most violent films of their times. But I am offended when a show appears to justify its scenes of reprehensible torture brought about by its hero in the name of supporting a completely ridiculous scenario brought up by the last administration.

----------


## Bastable

I hate my job and everyone i work with. I work with a group of men who are a bunch of moronic chauvinists. Like this one guy i work with, TOTAL IDIOT, yet he likes to pounce on my bad hand writing as though that is an indication of stupidity, and to somehow pass his own bad handwriting off as a sign of intelligence. I'm not just being unfair and mean here - this guy is an uneducated, brutish chauvinist who seems incapable to think of anything but his penis and what he does with it. 

Also, the men i work with have all decided i'm gay, because i refuse to take part when they perv on girls. Don't get me wrong, they're not just admiring their beauty, they are staring at their breasts and butts and fantasising about having sex with them - and i'm automatically gay because i don't want to do that??? because i have actual respect for women and don't like the idea of actively objectifying them??? AARRRGGH!!!!

I also spilled milk on my work pants while making breakfast this morning

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm in a grumpy and foul mood.

Andgy forgets he has rehearsals.

Apparently he blames it on me that I didn't tell him what time he had to go.

1. I told him he had rehearsals and to check his timetable.
2. It is HIS problem if he can't even do that.
3. He's in the play and I'm not, yet I know more about it than he does and it is my fault that he can't take responsibility for himself.
4. The music teacher didn't even yell at him. He was just 'don't worry these things happen.' Whilst only the day before he said that he said that the downpoint of his entire teaching career was the last choir rehearsal I was at.

My solution:
1. Be an absolute pest to my brother and not let him forget for an extended period of time.
2. Seek and achieve the sympathy of someone in the play.
3. Tell the music teacher that I demand that if my brother shows any more insubordinance to scream at him because I'm a hundred percent sure that he hasn't learnt his lesson.

Meanwhie I'll just be grumpy.

----------


## Maryd.

:Argue: There, there, my chld.

It happens. Time for mum to intervene... :Nono:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Meanwhie I'll just be grumpy.

----------


## Heathcliff

> 


More like this:

 :Rage:  :Cuss:

----------


## DanielBenoit

You know what gets me mad? Here's what gets me mad: When some innocent little book-reading kid is sitting comfortably in his couch-chair at Barnes and Noble, gets up and _leaves his hat_ to mark his spot (i.e., this is my seat mother****ers), and then some lip-pierced ******* trying to hit on the blonde across from me takes _my_ seat and doesn't even apologize or do anything when I come by to pick up my hat and tell this mother****er that this was my seat. Yes I'm pissed off about this.

----------


## Heathcliff

> You know what gets me mad? Here's what gets me mad: When some innocent little book-reading kid is sitting comfortably in his couch-chair at Barnes and Noble, gets up and _leaves his hat_ to mark his spot (i.e., this is my seat mother****ers), and then some lip-pierced ******* trying to hit on the blonde across from me takes _my_ seat and doesn't even apologize or do anything when I come by to pick up my hat and tell this mother****er that this was my seat. Yes I'm pissed off about this.


-cuggles-

I'm surprised he didn't steal your hat.  :Nod:

----------


## redscouser

Hello.Ihis is my first post and I kind of don't really know whether this is the right place to post my question so I beg to be forgiven  :Blush5:   :Rolleyes: 
So to get to the point- English is not my first language, I study it at school and we had to translate a short story from O'Henry called "The Social Triangle" into our language.It doesn't have a proffesional translation.My question is what does "_Eleventh_" refer to in this particular case:"C'rect," said the bartender, smoothing the twelve one-dollar notes.
The crowd surged around Billy McMahan again. Some one was telling
how Brannigan fixed 'em over in the Eleventh. Ikey leaned against
the bar a while, and then went out."
I'd be tremendously grateful if you could give me an answer  :Smile:

----------


## lostworld

After reading some of the previous threads I think this is a good place to say this...What makes me mad and confuses me is that I don't understand how people can be so hateful! Some one I should be able to trust is the one that hurts me more than anything. What should I do? I don't want to walk away but at the same time I know its not good for me to let them treat me like this!

----------


## Bastable

I just had it sprung on me that my sister is having 8 people over for dinner, Even though she knows i'm not a people person and that I hate her friends. Tonight is going to suck.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I just had it sprung on me that my sister is having 8 people over for dinner, Even though she knows i'm not a people person and that I hate her friends. Tonight is going to suck.


You are welcome to come over here then...

----------


## Bastable

> You are welcome to come over here then...


Oh, Thanks, I'll just nip over in my private jet  :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Oh, Thanks, I'll just nip over in my private jet


Bring something to throw on the grill...

----------


## Revolte

Why do girls keep lying about their age, and turn out to be minors, AFTER I hit on them to my hearts content. I really wish I had a time machine some times lol. ( not to make me go back in time, but to make them older )

----------


## DocHeart

Yea I'm mad.

I'm mad at Greek governments of the last 35 years, which have done nothing, _nothing_ except appoint their voters to civil service, turning the country into a hydrocephalus that produces much less than it spends.

I'm mad at Greek people who have allowed this to happen, who never wanted to work more for more money, but always tried to work less without earning less.

As a Greek, I'm mad at every single Greek who did their bit in driving this country to absolute poverty.

I'm NOT mad at the Germans, the Brits, the Russians, the Americans, or anyone who has given us loans over the last 4 decades and now want their money back. I would, too.

I feel sorry for the generation of my parents, who now find themselves with virtually no pension. But I'm also mad at them, because they *STILL, EVEN NOW* nag me about not becoming a civil servant and choosing instead to create my own business with all the risks and hard work involved.

I feel mad at the people who see me working my *** off in order to keep my company going and think: "look at that stupid git walking around in a suit, thinking he's the bee's knees". They sit at the cafe and order a cup of coffee which costs 5 euros, and they do it every day with pocket money given to them by their parents, and NEVER ONCE do they seriously think about becoming more productive for their own sake and for the sake of this country.

But most of all, I feel mad at myself. I feel mad at myself because I *could* have worked harder, I *could* have contributed more, I *could* have RESISTED more, and I didn't.

Regards,
Christos

----------


## Scheherazade

> Why do girls keep lying about their age, and turn out to be minors, AFTER I hit on them to my hearts content. I really wish I had a time machine some times lol. ( not to make me go back in time, but to make them older )


Still, beats them turning out to be "seniors", I guess.


> Yea I'm mad.


Christos,

Without going into politics, I would like to say that I hear and share your frustration. Being an optimist, I would like to believe that things will get better - even though the journey there may not be smooth or short.

Please do come back and talk to us.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I dont WANT to go to work! I don't wanna, I wanna stay home!!! I'm tiiiiiired!!!! 

*childish temper tantrum during which I lay flat on my stomach and hit my fists against the floor*

----------


## Hurricane

I thought I'd cleared my slate of "stupid tasks that need to get done by the weekend," but instead the list just started growing exponentially.

----------


## Indyben

I'm the happiest that I've ever been pretty much throughout my whole life, but there are so many things getting in the way of it, it scares me sometimes. Then when I see what has made me so happy all the fears slip away, but when it's gone, I worry about what might happen and if something does go wrong, it might be taken away from me forever.

----------


## DocHeart

So, now, we self-destruct.

It's goodbye from Greece. We're now killing each other in downtown avenues. Is there a power (an Olympian god, perhaps, or one of our Eurovision song contest winners) that could stop the country from plunging into economic and social abyss?

I doubt it.

Good health to everyone.

----------


## Maryd.

> So, now, we self-destruct.
> 
> It's goodbye from Greece. We're now killing each other in downtown avenues. Is there a power (an Olympian god, perhaps, or one of our Eurovision song contest winners) that could stop the country from plunging into economic and social abyss?
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> Good health to everyone.


These are terrible times dear. My heart goes out to you.
Stay safe.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I've got to read less Atwood, starting now. She's uber depressing. I'm going to read The Secret Garden, that always cheers me up.

----------


## Heathcliff

DARN FLU!!!

AND I'M MISSING THE NAPLAN TESTING!!!

Only apart from that, I'm invincible and on top of the world!!! :FRlol:

----------


## prendrelemick

We've got this new kettle, and its driving me crazy. 
It comes to the boil. 
You think, it'll switch off now. 
It doesnt.
Any time now.
Still boiling.
Surely now.
It keeps Boiling.
You go over to it , and just as you reach out to unplug it-
Click!
Its timing is impeccable, its waging psychological warfare and its winning.

----------


## Heathcliff

Stupid keyboard...

Some of the keys, when I press them, come up with different character then what they should.

The quotation marks come up as the @ sign and the @ sign comes up as the quotation marks.

The # comes up as the £ sign. The backslash comes up as the #.

The, idk what to call it, that vertical line that is on top of the backslash on the key comes up as the ~. The ~ comes up as this thing: ¬

I still haven't located the real backslash or vertical line.

Darn...

----------


## Indyben

> Stupid keyboard...
> 
> Some of the keys, when I press them, come up with different character then what they should.
> 
> The quotation marks come up as the @ sign and the @ sign comes up as the quotation marks.
> 
> The # comes up as the £ sign. The backslash comes up as the #.
> 
> The, idk what to call it, that vertical line that is on top of the backslash on the key comes up as the ~. The ~ comes up as this thing: ¬
> ...


Wow...bet that's annoying.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Wow...bet that's annoying.


IT IS!!!  :Cuss:

----------


## papayahed

Make a decision and go with it!!!!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I wish I could get it OUT of my chest. This congestion is killing me.

----------


## Delta40

accept the consequences of your actions (or inaction!)

----------


## Indyben

"Gonna have fun in the city. (do do do do do do do do do)
Be with my girl she's so pretty (do do do do do do do do do)"
_Friday on my mind_ by _Easy Beats_

----------


## Maryd.

I just don't understand some people! We are one crazy folk!

----------


## Indyben

I am the king of Derpy

----------


## BienvenuJDC

"I am the very model of a modern major general"

----------


## Maryd.

Sick of being everyone's muse...

----------


## Haunted

I hate it when you're waiting to use the microwave at work and the person before you put in their food and then just walks away...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I hate it when their soup (or whatever) spills all over and they just leave it.

----------


## Haunted

I hate it when they put fish in...it reeks!

----------


## Indyben

Making progress on my English oral yay

----------


## Heathcliff

I have to do h- h- h- homework!!

I will do it but I won't like it...  :Angelsad2:

----------


## Indyben

blaaaaaaaaaaaarg

----------


## Maryd.

> blaaaaaaaaaaaarg


What's up dear?

----------


## Indyben

Unfortunatly I can't send a vaild reply to PAM's statement because the computer isn't reading it properly for some reason and I can't see what it is. Therefore I will reiterate what is going through my head lol. Blaaaaaaaaaarg.

----------


## Maryd.

> Unfortunatly I can't send a vaild reply to PAM's statement because the computer isn't reading it properly for some reason and I can't see what it is. Therefore I will reiterate what is going through my head lol. Blaaaaaaaaaarg.


How odd?

----------


## Heathcliff

> blaaaaaaaaaaaarg


 :Iagree: 
I agree in a context best described with:  :Willy Nilly: 

You think it is weird you can't read some of the writing? Haha. I somehow began typing in Chinese yesterday after the computer yelled at me!

 :FRlol: 

You had to be there...  :FRlol:

----------


## Indyben

To Maryd, Thank you for inquiring as to what is wrong. Was just tired and drained from Sacred Music and Drama nights. No biggy  :Smile:  And about the chinese typing, that is really wierd hon lol. Wish I was there :P

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> I hate it when you're waiting to use the microwave at work and the person before you put in their food and then just walks away...





> I hate it when their soup (or whatever) spills all over and they just leave it.





> I hate it when they put fish in...it reeks!


You guys work on my floor...don't you? You must be... 

New rant:
I hate it when everyone at work knows that someone else is going through a REALLY, REALLY rough patch financially and hardly anyone could be bothered to help. It's friggen disgusting.

----------


## Jozanny

I survived the opening of old wounds today, so maybe the best things about our past are worth the follies of its excesses. :Biggrin5:

----------


## applepie

> I survived the opening of old wounds today, so maybe the best things about our past are worth the follies of its excesses.


 :Smile:  I'm glad that it went well.

I'm being torn apart by old wounds, and it is all I can do to not lash out at everyone around me.

----------


## Jozanny

> I'm glad that it went well.
> 
> I'm being torn apart by old wounds, and it is all I can do to not lash out at everyone around me.


If you need an ear mk you can pm. I do not read the blogs on LN, no slight intended, as I don't read the blogs where I blog either. I would not have time for anything else.

Mine was no big deal actually. I was too obsessive over an old instructor of mine, and while this is in no way his fault, I hurt the way I lived over those feelings, so it took a bit of doing to contact him, but I did, and I did not fall to the center of the earth, and on the whole it was good to touch base. :Biggrin5: 

So now LitNet knows I was nuts before I ever came here... :Nod:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I want my hair to be a nice natural golden red, but it's just the same old dark industrial gothic red that it always becomes. *sigh* I should just stop trying, it's been ten years; I should just accept the fact that I'm a dark-haired girl and always will be.

----------


## Joreads

> I want my hair to be a nice natural golden red, but it's just the same old dark industrial gothic red that it always becomes. *sigh* I should just stop trying, it's been ten years; I should just accept the fact that I'm a dark-haired girl and always will be.


Why is it that we always want different colored hair to what we have! I am the same although in my case I started to go grey (thanks mum) when I was 21 so I have been coloring since then.

----------


## Heathcliff

> To Maryd, Thank you for inquiring as to what is wrong. Was just tired and drained from Sacred Music and Drama nights. No biggy  And about the chinese typing, that is really wierd hon lol. Wish I was there :P


*You're elsewhere...* But I don't mind.  :Biggrin: 

I'm going to have a big rant about something that I don't need to cry myself to sleep about, however I'm sure it effects pretty much everybody.

You know that little thing inside runners and some other types of shoes, best described as a tongue?

*WHENEVER I'VE BEEN WALKING FOR ABOUT TEN MINUTES IT ALWAYS SLIPS TO THE SIDE!!*

It is so insignificant, however it _seriously_ bothers me!

Okay... I'm good.

----------


## Indyben

Wow...that sucks.

I hate the fact that my computer gets confused when I try to open Word.

----------


## Maryd.

I am totally sick of working on that run down old shack... I can't wait to sell it!!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Is totally frustrated by a company (who went to the efforts of a drug screening, interview, and an "assessment") who never bothered a return phone call either saying, "We have hired someone else,"......or..."We are on a hiring freeze,"....or..."We are going to continue to look!" It is totally inconsiderate just to leave someone hanging for two months straight (almost three)...

----------


## Indyben

I am just completely sick of year 12. Looking forward to holidays...and now I'm being bored out of my skull coz mum left the TV on Antiques Roadshow and has fallen asleep. The remote is unattainable.

----------


## Maryd.

I can't believe how filfthy those floors were, I was on my hands and knees scrubbing like an old woman, for an hour and a half and I still didn't finish the job... My back is killing me.

----------


## Indyben

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Heathcliff

> I am just completely sick of year 12. Looking forward to holidays...and now I'm being bored out of my skull coz mum left the TV on Antiques Roadshow and has fallen asleep. The remote is unattainable.


-sings- Always look on the bright side of life!

I feel grouchy and sick. Hmph.

And I think I've contaminated all my family and Indy.

Hmph. Now I feel guilty.

I threw up.  :Cuss:  Twice.  :Cuss:  :Cuss: 

My temperature is high.  :Cuss: 

And now Mummy is going to make me eat this rice stuff.  :Cuss:   :Puke:

----------


## Indyben

> -sings- Always look on the bright side of life!
> 
> I feel grouchy and sick. Hmph.
> 
> And I think I've contaminated all my family and Indy.
> 
> Hmph. Now I feel guilty.
> 
> I threw up.  Twice. 
> ...


Eat your rice!

And don't feel guilty about infecting me, I'll live lol.
Love ya hon!

----------


## Maryd.

> -sings- Always look on the bright side of life!
> 
> I feel grouchy and sick. Hmph.
> 
> And I think I've contaminated all my family and Indy.
> 
> Hmph. Now I feel guilty.
> 
> I threw up.  Twice. 
> ...



Ah, but the rice worked...

And never feel guilty about spreading it to the family, if you don't then some stranger will. At least we know what the symptoms are and what to expect. Poor dear. 
The temps are down and all is well. All that worry for nothing. Mwah.

----------


## Indyben

Sounds like she's getting a lot better. Yay!

Who knew...It's actually possible to look forward to school!

----------


## Heathcliff

> Sounds like she's getting a lot better. Yay!
> 
> Who knew...It's actually possible to look forward to school!


'Dontcha' just love Mondays? I do!  :Biggrin: 

*I HAVE HOMEWORK TO DO!* 

And I actually liked the rice stuff.  :Blush:

----------


## Indyben

I used to hate mondays...now I love em!

*DO YOUR HOMEWORK THAN*

That's because rice stuff is awesome!

----------


## Heathcliff

I just got told off by ^

Aw...

Nah, I'll get some work done, break time is over.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Indyben

I'm sorry I told you off honey  :Frown:  "Oh great now I have guilt!" lol Rex from Toy Story 1

Love you  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

*OH GREAT NOW I HAVE GUILT!!*

Why won't my homework just do itself?!

----------


## Indyben

Because homework is a b**** like that

----------


## Heathcliff

> Because homework is a b**** like that


Naughty, swears.

I rarely do unless it is at those cheesy dip things, where the biscuits break against the cheese.  :Cuss:  Or when I can't open a packet of something.  :Frown:  But then you always open it for me.  :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

:Puke:  :Ack2:

----------


## Maryd.

> Because homework is a b**** like that


No, no, naughty boy.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Because homework is a b**** like that

----------


## Maryd.

Why are passports such a pest, I have been mucking about with mine and the kids, for 3 months. I have been to the PO four times already they have found err, arfter err. Everytime I fix one thing they find another. We're not criminals, all born here in this land and have never had financial or emotional issues. It shouldn't be that hard. Tomorrow is the last time I try. And if it doesn't happen I am heading into the head office in the city and make a lot of noise. How PATHETIC!

----------


## Indyben

I am tired and has a slight headache, and also quite a bit of homework to do...ugh...I'm not going to be utilizing my sleep-in tomorrow. Wah.

----------


## Riesa

seriously. man...this place.

----------


## Indyben

> Naughty, swears.
> 
> I rarely do unless it is at those cheesy dip things, where the biscuits break against the cheese.  Or when I can't open a packet of something.  But then you always open it for me.


I didn't swear though, notice the * in place of "i,t,c,h" haha!

----------


## Jesterhead

I don't want exams now, man it sucks.

----------


## Heathcliff

> 


Haha, I was thinking the same thing.  :Nod: 




> I didn't swear though, notice the * in place of "i,t,c,h" haha!


Yep, but you meant it. *SO IT STILL COUNTS!!*
___________________

Two things I hate right now:
1. Guilt
2. Pride.

----------


## Indyben

No love, swearing is when you DON'T mean it lol.
I love Big Bang theory  :Biggrin: 
Three weeks till holidays. hoorah

----------


## Heathcliff

> No love, swearing is when you DON'T mean it lol.


Okay... I don't get it.

School holidays is in three weeks... *NOOO!!*

----------


## Indyben

Who could have thought that school holidays were something to dread?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Who could have thought that school holidays were something to dread?


*BECAUSE ON THE SCHOOL HOLIDAYS I CAN'T PLAY WITH YOU AT RECESS AND LUNCH TIME!!!* :Flare:

----------


## Indyben

> *BECAUSE ON THE SCHOOL HOLIDAYS I CAN'T PLAY WITH YOU AT RECESS AND LUNCH TIME!!!*


*Hug* calm down love...calm down. It won't be that bad, We'll go out on the holidays...except the first week....coz I'll be staying at an Abbey...but we'll go out the second week I promise  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

I've just invented a colourful array of swear words to describe the bluetooth connection that my phone has to the computer. For ethical purposes I will sensor them out:

*!*@&#($^(*&%$#*%$^%#@Z%$#^%*&^*^&%^$%#$%*%&^*&%$^$%^#[email protected]!@#@%^$^%^*&%$%&#%^$#%[email protected]!%@%^$%%&*$%$*%*#$#*$%*#%*#$*@$*$#*%$#*$#*$#*%@*#[email protected]*!*!*@@*!**@[email protected]*[email protected]*@*$*

----------


## Indyben

ooh pretty!

----------


## Heathcliff

-Growls-

*STUPID TRAINS NOT COMING WHEN I WANT!!*
*AND THE INFORMATION THE SCHOOL GAVE ME DOESN'T TELL ME WHEN THE DAY ACTUALLY ENDS!!*

----------


## Indyben

wow that sucks.

----------


## Heathcliff

Not really, I'll just catch the train when it comes. But I'd rather know what is going on.

----------


## Indyben

fair nuff

----------


## Maryd.

When will it end...

----------


## Indyben

Nevarr!

----------


## Heathcliff

*ARG!!!*

*I HATE THE FLASH PLAYER!!!*

*Just install... Or at least tell me why you're not...*

 :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:  :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:  :Cuss:   :Mad:   :Cuss:   :Mad:

----------


## Indyben

I hate that thing too.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Have you ever been in a situation where someone truly aggregates you, so instead of standing there and yelling in their face you walk away and log on to litnet in a desperate attempt to distract your mind away from the situation? One in which you would really love to ream this person out, but you either don't have the guts or the emotional fortitude to do so? I know that I certainly have, and that is why I made this thread. Without any threat of hurt feelings or repercussions, feel free to rant away at this real-life person who will never, ever read the sublimation of your rage. 

As thread-maker, I'll go first.

Jesus Christ woman, let me sleep! Does it really cause you anything to just **** off and leave me alone? I made my goddamn quota, so I can do what I want and you can happily go pester someone else who's shirt isn't properly tucked in or who isn't eating their soup properly.

----------


## mikemaster70

To the kind drivers of the road,
 Why do you insist on upsetting me? I'm just a small child driving upon this road minding my own business trying to reach my destination and here you come speeding up behind me, scarring the bajeezes out of me, having me think your going to run me over and then at the last minute passing me. Thank you. I needed that in my day. Also, to you kind lady, who rode on my bumper for a good mile, why can you not pass me? Are you incapable of passing people? I'm not going to go any faster because I don't want to speed. You should know this after following me for the last 30 feet.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Pre-script: I am NOT going to debate anyone who replies to this, there have already been enough stupid debates over this already.

The rant: Don't you hate it when you are surrounded by people who are totally ignorant?

Okay, so I'm with my sister and her friend, and somehow we get on the subject of evolution (believe me, these girls are NOT intellectuals). Well, first it started with global warming (don't even get me started on that), then somebody brought up evolution and my sister said that she "totally does _not_ believe in that" and her friend says, "Well I believe that birds evolved from dinosaurs or whatever, but I don't believe that we came from monkeys, that's like, too much."

Genius.

So I budge in and ask, "So what do you know about evolution?" and my sister says "Enough to know that it's just a load of bull", and I ask her if she knows what natural selection is, how about gene flow? how about just simply adaptation? Silence to every one of those.

It just pisses me off how so many people (in America at least) seem to deny evolutions validity and yet don't even understand basic concepts such as natural selection or reveal their own ignorance of the scientific method by stating "but it's just a theory!"

Post-script: Again, I refuse to start a debate with anyone on this thread. If you have a really big problem with this, then PM. I DON'T want this post ending up being deleted because somebody had to start a debate with me.

----------


## OrphanPip

At least, there's still hope for the friend.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Haha, the fact that people like that exist just kills me. I've never met one, but I'm told that they're everywhere. I can't believe that people _that_ stupid and lacking in education even survive. Haha, you should tell them that the best argument against evolution is that by the process of natural selection, they shouldn't even exist.

----------


## Indyben

I don't want school to end...

----------


## Heathcliff

My phone is out of credit.
My blue pen ran out of ink.
My red pen ran out of ink.

Thank you for your time.

----------


## Indyben

I like cheese

----------


## JuniperWoolf

If I can be permitted one moment of cliche, sensationalist, immature posesiveness, I`ve just got to get this out of my system - 

Hands off!!!

*sigh of relief*

----------


## MarkBastable

> Have you ever been in a situation where someone truly aggregates you, so instead of standing there and yelling in their face you walk away and log on to litnet in a desperate attempt to distract your mind away from the situation?


When I'm truly aggravated, it's very difficult for me to walk away and log on to litnet because that's usually where I am.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Idiots. How do you not know how to reference in APA style by now?? You're third year science majors!! Have you never written a paper before?! Hot damn.

----------


## applepie

Do you really think I can take a two week task and put it into a mere 3 days?!?!

----------


## Genocide

To my non-official rival,

Stop trying to please everyone by taking credit for things that you didn't do! Even if you're not saying you've done those lovely deeds AT LEAST CORRECT PEOPLE WHEN THEY THANK YOU FOR THEM!!! If I was better at computers and such I would hack you and send out emails to everyone who's ideas I have stolen and APOLOGIZE FOR MAKING THEM FEEL LIKE THEIR WORK DOESN'T MATTER. 

/rant

----------


## papayahed

You are a poo head.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> When I'm truly aggravated, it's very difficult for me to walk away and log on to litnet because that's usually where I am.


Haha, that's often the case with me too actually.

----------


## soundofmusic

:Incazzato: No, I am not jealous of your new girlfriend; you were the one who said she was stoned every night, not me. If you were really happy with her, why do you keep calling me to tell me how happy you are with her. And no, I wouldn't sleep with you now anyway because you probably have caught something by now... :Ciappa: You don't really think all of your friends hang out at your house when you're working to keep an eye out for you, do you :Dupe:

----------


## IceM

Dating every guy you know I'm not friends with doesn't make me jealous, it makes you pathetic. You've cried after every relationship you've ever had because every guy I can't stand (and you've dated) has cheated on you or tried to sexually manipulate you. I told you this would happen. I told you when you dumped me that no other guy would see what I saw in you, love you how I did, care for you like I cared. I was right. Now you're stuck crying away your tear glands, calling me for comfort, falling back on any support I'm suprisingly still willing to give you because I told you you made a mistake. Tough luck. You dumped me, and this is what you have.

I've designated a special place in my "instant forwarding to voicemail and instant deletion of text messages" folder for you. I hope that makes you feel special.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Sorry, I don't hang out with ******* narcissists like you. I can always reassure myself of my superiority over you by reminding myself of the fact that while you play video games all day, I'm reading Joyce.

----------


## zoolane

1,Liar

2,No shame or remorse of any trouble hes causes.

3, Borrow money never pay it back.

4,Two face (turn any argument about he actions, round on other people. For example: last 2 yrs of live in London, very argument, was my fault and even when I was no where near the situation).

5, Can't hold a job down.

6, He son get him job, borrow money from everyone then leave or get fire. but leave all debts son to pay.

7, Son give him car and run in ground within 2 months but it was good condition when he got car from he son.

8, Put bills in other people names eg: son and wife,does not pay bills then we get baliaffs letter or visit as he wife recently.

9, Wants everyone feel sorry for him.

10, Always think of himself.

11, My dad died 2007, if I still was live in London, I would of keep close eye on him and got him help, support also made sure that he in hospital need to be. My mum left my dad about 18 moths before he died.

Not with mother-in law for 2-3 months which personally think she better of with him.

Was seen my sister-in law other day, apparently let himself go.

I wish just died maybe sound harsh but I know my mother-in law feel sorry himself and help him or he come back tail between he legs and everything start again.

He is mainly reason why my partner move, which was good decision because we all are better people, house and school are better where we are now.

If we visit London he back in my mother -in law life, now do I reaction polite, be pretend he not here or walk out?

I don't how I would be able keep my mouth shut for long.

I am sorry if offended anyone with comment I made.

----------


## formality hater

How can they cancel our vacations this early? How do they expect us to focus in this scorching heat?

----------


## dafydd manton

Do you really HAVE to say "like" every third word???? What on earth does "It was so, like, wow!" supposed to mean? And if you were "like walking down the road", was it like walking, such as hopping, crawling, rolling, using a pogo stick, or do you mean it was like a road, such as a path, alleyway, track, six-lane highway? SPEAK ENGLISH!!!!!

----------


## soundofmusic

This thread is so cool :Banana:  :Banana: 

 :Rant:  Look, since I own my house and get a pension that's more than you make in a month; why do I have to prove myself by holding down a steady job? Aren't I still providing for my family if the money comes from a pension...

Oh, and I see no reason why I have to go to your stupid monthly office meetings to see the same 3 people get awarded with little cardboard hearts and hear, yet, another new rule the new administration made....Have you guys ever heard of email... :Cuss:

----------


## papayahed

Once again, friday afternoon and I'm stuck here waiting on YOU. Why do you always have spills at the end of the day? and why is it taking so long to unload?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Dear string of bad luck that has been attaching itself to my dad,

You break the poor guy's legs, now he can't play hockey ever again. His second wife leaves him. The taps keep breaking. His house has been broken into five times in the last ten years. His friends die. His parents are sick. The annual charity hockey tournament that he organized ten years ago in memory of our friends has been overrun by stupid out-of-town partiers that could give a **** less, and has been shut down because of the fights. Now his truck that he needs for work is broken, and it will cost five thousand dollars to fix. Please leave my dad alone. 

Sincerely, Robin.

----------


## soundofmusic

> Dear string of bad luck that has been attaching itself to my dad,
> 
> You break the poor guy's legs, now he can't play hockey ever again. His second wife leaves him. The taps keep breaking. His house has been broken into five times in the last ten years. His friends die. His parents are sick. The annual charity hockey tournament that he organized ten years ago in memory of our friends has been overrun by stupid out-of-town partiers that could give a **** less, and has been shut down because of the fights. Now his truck that he needs for work is broken, and it will cost five thousand dollars to fix. Please leave my dad alone. 
> 
> Sincerely, Robin.


Tell your dad things should start getting better; string has moved onto me :Sick: 

I almost called you today; I felt guilty about our...I don't know, what is it we do, those 2 hour conversations where you keep changing the conversation so that you always think you sound right...

Your mother invited me over to her party...again, yeah, she invited me to July 4th too; the party she told you to leave Miss Drama queen home from...

I looked up codependent relationships today; yes, I have more than half of the signs. I'd be alot better if you'd just stop calling me; if I could forget about you, if I stopped seeing your family...I did alot better until you called again...Just leave me alone a**-h*** and let me live

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Tell your dad things should start getting better; string has moved onto me


Haha, I was hoping that maybe it might disperse so that the rest of humanity could take the brunt, it's a bit much for one person to handle.

To my brother: Back _away_ from it, stupid! Don't stand there taking pictures of the ****ing thing! Remember the rules: "woah bear, woah bear, woah bear," no bloody tourism and DON'T run! _Everybody_ knows this ****!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Hey kid! Yeah you! Quite crying like a little baby and go do your ****ing job! Excuse me? Sweeping the porch is too hard for you so you have to cry? Well let me tell you something; we're all working our asses off all day while you sit and watch TV. Quite pissin' and moanin' and grow up. You're ten years old, not four, and you're ****ing crying over the fact that we're forcing you to get up off your ***. A little work never hurt nobody. Jesus kid, what's so painful about sweeping a broom around? Is it really hard-labour? Are we abusing you with too much work? Maybe we should take you to some countries in which some kids like you have to do some _actual_ work and maybe you'll think twice next time you break-down because you had to do a little job.

----------


## soundofmusic

> To the kind drivers of the road,
> Why do you insist on upsetting me? I'm just a small child driving upon this road minding my own business trying to reach my destination and here you come speeding up behind me, scarring the bajeezes out of me, having me think your going to run me over and then at the last minute passing me. Thank you. I needed that in my day. Also, to you kind lady, who rode on my bumper for a good mile, why can you not pass me? Are you incapable of passing people? I'm not going to go any faster because I don't want to speed. You should know this after following me for the last 30 feet.


You said it Mike, and oh, by the way...stop picking your noses while your driving :Puke: ...yes I can see you and just to let you know, there is no point in driving faster than me when you are behind me 




> You are a poo head.


I concur...well said




> Sorry, I don't hang out with ******* narcissists like you. I can always reassure myself of my superiority over you by reminding myself of the fact that while you play video games all day, I'm reading Joyce.


Oh, by the way, I play video games and I don't want to hang out with you narcissists a**wipes either...




> Haha, I was hoping that maybe it might disperse so that the rest of humanity could take the brunt, it's a bit much for one person to handle.
> 
> To my brother: Back _away_ from it, stupid! Don't stand there taking pictures of the ****ing thing! Remember the rules: "woah bear, woah bear, woah bear," no bloody tourism and DON'T run! _Everybody_ knows this ****!


Services will be held for Junipers Brother at the local wild life resort; since we could not separate the bear, we cannot move him :Cryin: 

In case you haven't got it by now; going to a nice family get together does not include your 2 year old climbing on me with filled diapers, your 5 year old screaming in my ear, your 13 and 14 year old fighting over the video game and your 22 year old making snide remarks about my lack of godliness...Your purple dining room makes me feel claustrophobic when their are 8 people around it and you only serve enough food for 4...

Why don't we meet sometime after all of your kids have left home

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Oh, by the way, I play video games and I don't want to hang out with you narcissists a**wipes either...


Lol, well it has less to do with video games than whether or not the person themselves are *******s are not. And my case, this one person clearly is an *******.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> and your 22 year old making snide remarks about my lack of godliness...


Why don't _I_ ever get to meet people like that? It'd be a real larf.

----------


## MarkBastable

God, you people are cross, aren't you? Are you sure you're really up to the challenge of sharing the planet with other human beings?

----------


## DanielBenoit

> God, you people are cross, aren't you? Are you sure you're really up to the challenge of sharing the planet with other human beings?


I can only speak for myself but, wow you sure must know a lot about our lives and the contexts of our posts to say that.

----------


## Maryd.

> God, you people are cross, aren't you? Are you sure you're really up to the challenge of sharing the planet with other human beings?


Hey Mark, let them be, I am enjoying this. I haven't stopped laughing.

----------


## mikemaster70

Dear lady who lives in my house,
The man whom you call "boyfriend" is awful. He constantly burps, farts, and doesn't close the door when he uses the bathroom. Can you please tell him to have some manners in this household as he is a 50+ year old man and should know what not to do when he comes into someone else's home. Can you also please stop arguing about every ridiculous thing that comes to mind. I understand arguments happen during a relationship, but this is just ridiculous. Every single night at every single hour, really? He doesn't even say your his girlfriend! If a man is ashamed or refuses to acknowledge his care and compassion for you, like you are doing by giving him the title "boyfriend," then please get rid of him. I don't want to see his skanky face around here because he causes more trouble. All you want to keep him around for is money and so he can fix anything you can't, except for this relationship, and to **** him. On top of that, can you please restrain yourselves from groping and making out with each other in my presence. I don't need to be seeing that, especially from the woman who's vagina I've come from. Thank you.

----------


## Genocide

> Hey Mark, let them be, I am enjoying this. I haven't stopped laughing.



To each their own, roight? :]

----------


## IceM

To Mom,

It's quiet at night. People sleep then. Let's keep it quiet. I like to sleep.

From, 
Son

To new girlfriend,

Your saliva isn't meant to digest my face.

Regards,
Boyfriend

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Ok, this thread comes in handy today.  :Banghead:  The text below is a quick and dirty translation of what I wrote for the local morning paper a couple of minutes ago:

_We have had right hand traffic in this country since 1967. I still remember all the hooraw thrown up at the time, aimed at really making certain that EVERYONE knew about it...

Now then: Can anyone explain to me why a terrifyingly high percentage of the cyclists I meet on the bike lane swerves to the LEFT when we get close to each other? Due to the fact that the reflex to keep to the RIGHT is deeply ingrained in me (yes, since 1967!) this has caused a few rather hairy near accidents_. 

...like the one this morning. I met a bloke and he swerved (where else?) to the left, forcing me clean off the road! Needless to say, this upset me a bit, so I growled at him to shape up. To my surprise he yelled back, telling me that I should have turned the other way: He really did not KNOW! 

That was a stupid move on his part, as I promptly blew every single one of my fuses and really let him have a decidedly nasty piece of my mind. I will not relate the rest of the discussion, but it ended when he crept away like a whipped dog. Now at least he knows, but I wonder how he has managed to stay alive this long?

/Claes

----------


## papayahed

Doh! Claes, The same thing kinda happened to me yesterday as well, but it was with a jogger. I'm bicycling on the right side and this jogger is coming towards me on my side of the trail. What the heck is that?? Anyways he points at his right side. (Is he telling me to go to the right side?? ) So I point to the right side and stay where I'm at and he moved to his right where he belonged!! arghhh!!! You're supposed to be on the right side anyways!!

You know what else bugs me is that very few people know the rules of the trail. It's just like driving, stay on the right and pass on the left. If you're passing it's courteous to say "On the left".

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> To new girlfriend,
> 
> Your saliva isn't meant to digest my face.
> 
> Regards,
> Boyfriend


Hahahaha!

----------


## dafydd manton

To the idiot football commentator (given that I loathe the game) who said : "If that had gone in the net that would have been a goal!" Yes, I know, I'm not that stupid, even somebody like me that has never played the game has worked that out, how the blazes am I supposed to explain your moronic statement to my 4-year old granddaughter, who had worked it out for herself!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> To new girlfriend,
> 
> Your saliva isn't meant to digest my face.
> 
> Regards,
> Boyfriend


This is so very unfair on your *new* girlfriend and in poor taste in my opinion. Rather than talking about it on the internet, why wouldn't you discuss it with her? 

*R e m i n d e r

Swearing is not tolerated on this Forum.

Word-filters are in place to act as a reminder, not to give free tickets to those who struggle to string a sentence together without resorting to swear words.

Post containing such langauge might be edited without further notice.*

----------


## soundofmusic

> You said it Mike, and oh, by the way...stop picking your noses while your driving...yes I can see you and just to let you know, there is no point in driving faster than me when you are behind me


MIke, I just reread this, I meant I agree with you....

I was talking to the other people about picking their nose; did that come off right?

----------


## dafydd manton

Stop picking your nose - your head will cave in!!!!!

----------


## Pensive

hmmmm is it too difficult to begin a conversation on your own even when you know you want it? If then kindly do spare a moment to learn it just like you learn your mathematics, chemistry, physics and all the nerdy stuff!  :Mad: 




> This is so very unfair on your *new* girlfriend and in poor taste in my opinion. Rather than talking about it on the internet, why wouldn't you discuss it with her? 
> 
> *R e m i n d e r
> 
> Swearing is not tolerated on this Forum.
> 
> Word-filters are in place to act as a reminder, not to give free tickets to those who struggle to string a sentence together without resorting to swear words.
> 
> Post containing such langauge might be edited without further notice.*


the same old Scher  :Smile:  with the same old terrifying mod-button!  :Tongue:

----------


## mikemaster70

> MIke, I just reread this, I meant I agree with you....
> 
> I was talking to the other people about picking their nose; did that come off right?


Ha Ha, yes I understood what you were saying  :Tongue:

----------


## MarkBastable

> I can only speak for myself but, wow you sure must know a lot about our lives and the contexts of our posts to say that.


Er..that inversion of the premise of the thread was, in fact, my rant. I think that's permissible - don't you?

----------


## soundofmusic

> Lol, well it has less to do with video games than whether or not the person themselves are *******s are not. And my case, this one person clearly is an *******.


Yes, we gamers have a tough prejudice to overcome since so many gamers are  :Conehead:  :Troll:  :Ack2:  :Prrr:  :Biggrinjester: ; I've no doubt this person fits in to one of thos catagories




> Why don't _I_ ever get to meet people like that? It'd be a real larf.


You sound really cool; if you marry into my family, you'll get all of them...I think you're just in time to potty train one, and clean up after the 85 year old who is no longer potty trained and refuses adult depends...




> God, you people are cross, aren't you? Are you sure you're really up to the challenge of sharing the planet with other human beings?


Ah, but Mark, I could never be cross with you...should I tell my feelings on this rant page...a love that dare not speaks its name...
I found I could contain it no more, so I sat outside your publishers; someone threw a handful of change from an 8th story building (I still have bruises). I went to ask your wife to let you go, she sent me away with a good flea in my ear; your dog bit me, I sold his saliva sample on ebay (there seems to be a group who is buying anything of yours they can get their hands on)...I am now at home, complaining on this thread, a much sadder but wiser old woman :Bawling: 




> Hey Mark, let them be, I am enjoying this. I haven't stopped laughing.


Always good to see you Mary; whom no one could possibly rant about. 



> Dear lady who lives in my house,
> The man whom you call "boyfriend" is awful. He constantly burps, farts, and doesn't close the door when he uses the bathroom. Can you please tell him to have some manners in this household as he is a 50+ year old man and should know what not to do when he comes into someone else's home. Can you also please stop arguing about every ridiculous thing that comes to mind. I understand arguments happen during a relationship, but this is just ridiculous. Every single night at every single hour, really? He doesn't even say your his girlfriend! If a man is ashamed or refuses to acknowledge his care and compassion for you, like you are doing by giving him the title "boyfriend," then please get rid of him. I don't want to see his skanky face around here because he causes more trouble. All you want to keep him around for is money and so he can fix anything you can't, except for this relationship, and to **** him. On top of that, can you please restrain yourselves from groping and making out with each other in my presence. I don't need to be seeing that, especially from the woman who's vagina I've come from. Thank you.


Mike, you are much wiser for this experience (I guess I should give you my daughters email; she also experienced this when I became wild in my mid-forties) I might suggest that you look around for one of your 20 year old friends for mom; they don't tend to have the digestive problems, they usually walk out before she begins to argue, they will probably take over your chores also and mom will walk around with a huge smile on her face... 



> To Mom,
> 
> It's quiet at night. People sleep then. Let's keep it quiet. I like to sleep.
> 
> From, 
> Son
> 
> To new girlfriend,
> 
> ...


There was once a book out, an old boyfriend of mine bought it, it told you how to french kiss; first practicing on grapes...he got much better and when I broke up with him because he had to turn the book back in before it taught him anything else; he married a girl whose face looked like a raseberry. 


@ Claes: I always swerve in the direction I'm looking at or my hand is held...




> hmmmm is it too difficult to begin a conversation on your own even when you know you want it? If then kindly do spare a moment to learn it just like you learn your mathematics, chemistry, physics and all the nerdy stuff! 
> 
> the same old Scher  with the same old terrifying mod-button!


I think we lost something in translation; do you want the person to talk about something nerdy; or move the conversation to something light...

Don't you love those people who always say; oh, i like that too...

Of course, that happened to me, some really hot fellow invited me to see the "Spandau ballet", I told him I loved ballet.... :Shocked:  He didn't answer and he didn't call me back... :Troll: 

I asked one of the neighborhood boys to turn down his boombox, it was shaking my windows; a friend of his told him to turn it up...I began to walk down the block and yelled out, "hey" It must have been a very strange sight to see a 50+ year old woman, thin hair hanging down, wearing ran over yard shoes and mens sweats pounding down the pavement after a crowd of thugs :Smilielol5:  They turned off the music.

----------


## mikemaster70

> Mike, you are much wiser for this experience (I guess I should give you my daughters email; she also experienced this when I became wild in my mid-forties) I might suggest that you look around for one of your 20 year old friends for mom; they don't tend to have the digestive problems, they usually walk out before she begins to argue, they will probably take over your chores also and mom will walk around with a huge smile on her face...


Ha ha, thanks for the advice, I'll start searching now! I wouldn't mind some help with the chores, and hopefully a younger man will have better eye sight to notice the door on the hinges of the bathroom.

----------


## Revolte

I like picking my nose, lol, blowing it is so disgusting and then you have to taste it if you dont do it right, and hurt your head. whats the point of that? lol.

anyway, my rant.

You call it drama, I call it being upfront. So hide in your little world and run from every problem for the rest of your life, but one day you will have to face the fact that anything worth being part of will have to go through harder times, it doesnt matter if its early or later, the fact is it will happen. Find your heart, its a big one, let it live for once.

----------


## grace86

Teehee I like this thread...

For crying out loud you are a company that boasts on it's foundation being that of "helping the working class" but what the heck, you call the working class and schedule them for an interview for a specific job opening - herd us altogether and tell us you want us to work on commission for a sales position - of which none of us applied for!!! You LIED to the working class you proclaim to help!! What the?!! REALLY?! I will not work for professional liars who think it is ethically okay to do this in order to boost sales.  :Flare:  Wasted the first four hours of my already skipped work day!!!

I love you my bestie, but I can only ask you a million times if you are alright. I open the door to talk to you because I know you're feeling jealous that I am hanging out with someone to help her plan her wedding...and so I try to include you in the plans, parties, and make time to hang out with you - but if you don't want to talk to me I can't help. So pleeeeezz just stop holding it back and shooting nasty remarks at me about my personal life....I know what's really wrong and you just need to come out and talk to me!!

----------


## soundofmusic

> Ha ha, thanks for the advice, I'll start searching now! I wouldn't mind some help with the chores, and hopefully a younger man will have better eye sight to notice the door on the hinges of the bathroom.


Or, if she doesn't like the young one; I'll send you my address and a shipping box :Hurray: 




> I like picking my nose, lol, blowing it is so disgusting and then you have to taste it if you dont do it right, and hurt your head. whats the point of that? lol.
> 
> anyway, my rant.
> 
> You call it drama, I call it being upfront. So hide in your little world and run from every problem for the rest of your life, but one day you will have to face the fact that anything worth being part of will have to go through harder times, it doesnt matter if its early or later, the fact is it will happen. Find your heart, its a big one, let it live for once.


No, no, no...you can only pick your nose on the toilet, in your bedroom....never in the class room and definitely not in the kitchen...I am curious how you taste it...wait, I don't think I want to know

No, I have decided, I am not answering your phone calls...yes, I know you called 8 times today...
I am tired of being your part-time friend, post-time lover, all the time banker, taxi, messenger, phone operator...
I can be fudged up all by myself; I don't need you anymore :Mad:

----------


## Revolte

> No, no, no...you can only pick your nose on the toilet, in your bedroom....never in the class room and definitely not in the kitchen...I am curious how you taste it...wait, I don't think I want to know


hella nah nose pickin for life! Yo! lol, well id have to be in a classroom for more then a week to be able to pull that one off, doesnt work well for me lol. lol well when you blow your nose sometimes it can fall into your mouth if you speek or yawn. lol I can feel the people cringing.

----------


## dafydd manton

I didn't realise that there was so much etiquette on the picking of the proboscis. I see I shall have to be more circumspect in the future. Are big, red, spotted handkerchiefs still acceptable?

----------


## soundofmusic

> hella nah nose pickin for life! Yo! lol, well id have to be in a classroom for more then a week to be able to pull that one off, doesnt work well for me lol. lol well when you blow your nose sometimes it can fall into your mouth if you speek or yawn. lol I can feel the people cringing.





> I didn't realise that there was so much etiquette on the picking of the proboscis. I see I shall have to be more circumspect in the future. Are big, red, spotted handkerchiefs still acceptable?


Okay, I am holding a nose blowing etiquette seminar sometime before hay fever season...I spent too many years with a brother who did some awful hauking sound in the mornings and spit and a sister who seemed to think that snot spiced up the evening meals...NO MORE...

To my loan shark: it is not my job to insure that you collect collateral before handing me money... :Hand: 

To my brothers: Remember when you laughed because dad took me out of the will (because I always fall on my feet)...you might want to check the new will...yep, it all goes to our sister and her convict son...do you still want to spend all of your vacations bored to tears in Florida :Smilielol5: 

To my ex: I'm trying to figure out why I'm more fixated on your girlfriend than you...last I looked, she seems to have a shrunken head (like in beatle juice) on huge limbs, are the plumbing boots and tatooed writing all the way up the arm a fashion statement?

To me:HEY LOSER, FOCUS

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Hey SELF! Why, oh why did you think that it would be a GOOD idea to pop three powerful zopiclone sleeping pills for _fun_? You moron, now you're going to be dead to the world for god knows how long, and your dreams are going to be all strange and vivid and trippy and inspiring... actually, now I remember why I did it and this probably _will_ be f... f... funn....
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## soundofmusic

> hella nah nose pickin for life! Yo! lol, well id have to be in a classroom for more then a week to be able to pull that one off, doesnt work well for me lol. lol well when you blow your nose sometimes it can fall into your mouth if you speek or yawn. lol I can feel the people cringing.


I like to go to the faucet and wash my nose with water, then I use a steroid spray...Don't yawn anywhere near the same time you are clearing your nose; has the same affect as upchucking...




> I didn't realise that there was so much etiquette on the picking of the proboscis. I see I shall have to be more circumspect in the future. Are big, red, spotted handkerchiefs still acceptable?


Only around your dogs neck, or old John Wayne movies. The problem with handkerchiefs is once used, they are just something nasty to carry in your pocket. Do they do kleenex in England, I noticed they are very environmentally aware there; I expected to have to blow dry after a wiz... :Eek2:  Oh, and then they have the paper cups that disentigrate 10 minutes after you pour your coffee...I guess that may be why you have the red kercheif... :Idea: 




> Hey SELF! Why, oh why did you think that it would be a GOOD idea to pop three powerful zopiclone sleeping pills for _fun_? You moron, now you're going to be dead to the world for god knows how long, and your dreams are going to be all strange and vivid and trippy and inspiring... actually, now I remember why I did it and this probably _will_ be f... f... funn....
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Don't worry, I'm sitting at the bedside, listening and making sure you don't need to go to the hospital...Good stuff, why did you say my boyfriends name :Toetap05:  Oh well, I guess there may be a few Bobs around.. :Icon Bs: 

Okay, Okay,  :Party:  this person is having way more fun than I am and sharing their bed everynight with someone very sexy....

If I call her parole officer to tell that she is doing heroine; am I being a good dobee for saving a life or a bad dobee because it may be jealousy :Leaving:

----------


## papayahed

Why the heck should I care more about your health then you do? It is not my job to get you information on a personal medical condition.

And why do you have to be like _that_???

And, you I'm already annoyed at you because I'm pretty sure you aren't going to follow through.

----------


## dafydd manton

Soundofmusic, we do indeed have kleenex or the equivilant, but heck, what are sleeves for? In truth, I agree, the "hankie" my mother insisted I always carry was one of the most revolting concepts known to man.

----------


## soundofmusic

> Soundofmusic, we do indeed have kleenex or the equivilant, but heck, what are sleeves for? In truth, I agree, the "hankie" my mother insisted I always carry was one of the most revolting concepts known to man.


I did like embroidering hankies. Now, if a person would carry a whole pile, keep a little laundry bag with them and just throw them in after one use....
don't mind me; there are two areas of the body (that being a nurse has only made me more obsessive about) the respiratory tract and the female reproductive system... I could never eat lunch when I worked on either floor.

No, I am not prejudiced against your family because you are an immigrant, or because you are a particular ethnicity, or because you cannot speak english. 
All I want is for you to keep your children from running wild all over the public places we have to share. The laundry is not a good place to bring beach toys, play tag or hide and seek in the washers. Please have the courtesy to bring extra diapers and if your child is not potty trained, keep them in something waterproof so that I don't slip on urine or worse. Why don't you bring your children little drinks and snacks so that they don't come to stare at me while I'm drinking; and why don't you bring a book and play quietly with them instead of Spending all of your time on the  :Incazzato:  :Incazzato:  :Incazzato: phone

----------


## IceM

> This is so very unfair on your *new* girlfriend and in poor taste in my opinion. Rather than talking about it on the internet, why wouldn't you discuss it with her?


I have a curious question for you: what makes you think I already haven't discussed this with her? This thread allows me to rant about what ticks me off. My girlfriend is a TERRIBLE kisser. I do believed I'm allowed to rant about it. Other people are ranting of ex-lovers and bad drivers and other assorted tidbits of information: what makes MY post unfair and in "poor taste?" (And I'm not saying that other posters have "poorer taste," whatever that phrase means). Does ranting about my girlfriend make my post any more unfair than the others for ranting much more seriously than I?

Another curious question: could you not pose your "Why don't you discuss (insert issue here)" question to any of the other posters in this thread? I find it very unfair on me and in poor taste in my opinion that you single out my post because I mock my girlfriend's kissing. Just some food for thought.

----------


## soundofmusic

> I have a curious question for you: what makes you think I already haven't discussed this with her? This thread allows me to rant about what ticks me off. My girlfriend is a TERRIBLE kisser. I do believed I'm allowed to rant about it. Other people are ranting of ex-lovers and bad drivers and other assorted tidbits of information: what makes MY post unfair and in "poor taste?" (And I'm not saying that other posters have "poorer taste," whatever that phrase means). Does ranting about my girlfriend make my post any more unfair than the others for ranting much more seriously than I?
> 
> Another curious question: could you not pose your "Why don't you discuss (insert issue here)" question to any of the other posters in this thread? I find it very unfair on me and in poor taste in my opinion that you single out my post because I mock my girlfriend's kissing. Just some food for thought.


It's cool, Iceman, there are probably just a lot more former slobbering kissers on the thread than young jailbirds datig women in their dottage or nosepickers. 

My hat is off to you for keeping ther girlfriend and for still kissing; maybe tell her to take a benadryl, it'll dry her up.

----------


## papayahed

Damn grocery store. I don't want help taking my groceries to the car!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> I have a curious question for you: what makes you think I already haven't discussed this with her? This thread allows me to rant about what ticks me off. My girlfriend is a TERRIBLE kisser. I do believed I'm allowed to rant about it. Other people are ranting of ex-lovers and bad drivers and other assorted tidbits of information: what makes MY post unfair and in "poor taste?" (And I'm not saying that other posters have "poorer taste," whatever that phrase means). Does ranting about my girlfriend make my post any more unfair than the others for ranting much more seriously than I?
> 
> Another curious question: could you not pose your "Why don't you discuss (insert issue here)" question to any of the other posters in this thread? I find it very unfair on me and in poor taste in my opinion that you single out my post because I mock my girlfriend's kissing. Just some food for thought.


IceM,

Whether you have discussed it with your girlfriend or not, posting about this issue on a public forum which has thousands of members is unfair, I believe, simply because (and I am quoting you here) "[you] mock [your] girlfriend's kissing." Had you been asking, for example, how to deal with this issue without hurting her feelings, it would have been different. However, making fun of someone for whom, in theory, you care on a personal and private matter is, indeed, in poor taste.

How would she feel if she found out about your post? How would you feel if you found out that she was "ranting" about a private issue in your relationship on a public forum behind your back?

Oh, and, here is some "food for thought" for you: "Don't kiss and tell." Especially not on a public forum.


> My hat is off to you for keeping ther girlfriend and for still kissing; maybe tell her to take a benadryl, it'll dry her up.


Sound, 

It is such a great relief that you do not work as an agony aunt!

----------


## dafydd manton

Darling, when I say that I've already seen the film and it was rubbish, I don't want to know what the next scene is, I don't want a precis of the plot, I don't want telling how funny it is, and if you want me, I shall be in my office, with a bottle of plonk, and on Litnet.

----------


## soundofmusic

> Damn grocery store. I don't want help taking my groceries to the car!!!


Did you get the disabled bagger that took 45 minutes to bag and put your cans on top of your eggs too :Mad: 



> It is such a great relief that you do not work as an agony aunt!


Darn Scher, I was going to ask you to give me a reference; they have an opening for the "agony aunt" position that Ivana Trump is retiring from...
I was thinking of doing something more like Dr Ruth or Helen Girley Brown...




> Darling, when I say that I've already seen the film and it was rubbish, I don't want to know what the next scene is, I don't want a precis of the plot, I don't want telling how funny it is, and if you want me, I shall be in my office, with a bottle of plonk, and on Litnet.


I don't know, daf, you may be missing some a really good snack plate and lots of hugs; when I used to try and entice my man into watching one of my movies, I had ulterior motives...

I'm still waiting for the day when I can say anything I want in public and it's okay; because I'm old....Also, I want to break wind in the back of a church and have people ignore me; because I am old...I don't think I will ever darken a church door again...no, not even for anyones funeral...I might show up for a will reading :Bigear:  I wonder if I could break wind then?

----------


## dafydd manton

> Did you get the disabled bagger that took 45 minutes to bag and put your cans on top of your eggs too
> 
> 
> Darn Scher, I was going to ask you to give me a reference; they have an opening for the "agony aunt" position that Ivana Trump is retiring from...
> I was thinking of doing something more like Dr Ruth or Helen Girley Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, daf, you may be missing some a really good snack plate and lots of hugs; when I used to try and entice my man into watching one of my movies, I had ulterior motives...
> ...


Oh, Sound, if only you were right. Nothing to do with my poor, dear long-suffering missus, but more that her 90-year old mother lives with us, and trying to get her to go to bed is like trying to raise the Titanic. Difficult, dangerous and ill-advised. Also, highly desirable, but there would be complaints.

----------


## soundofmusic

> Oh, Sound, if only you were right. Nothing to do with my poor, dear long-suffering missus, but more that her 90-year old mother lives with us, and trying to get her to go to bed is like trying to raise the Titanic. Difficult, dangerous and ill-advised. Also, highly desirable, but there would be complaints.


What is it with those old folks, they never need to sleep! I remember all the home nurses I worked with had them addicted to Nyquil. 
I don't envy you and the wife. I saw this couple at the grocery store yesterday, they were both white haired themselves and they had mom, still in her silky nighty and bedroom slippers and was trying to get 90 year old dad out of the car, "Now remember day, both feet on the ground...dad didn't look like he had a clue he had feet... :Shocked:   :Confused5:   :Eek6: 

What ever happened to the days when folks went early in their sleep and left you their cool collectible car and a comfortable house and bank account...of course, since I am only 10 years from that age; I'm not quite as much of a cheerleader for the idea as I was at 30 :Hurray:

----------


## dafydd manton

Strange, that, isn't it. When you were 25, 55 was positively antediluvian, but now 55 is just a mere spring chicken, a slip of a lad. Hardly feel older than I did when I was 3 stone lighter, had hair which was jet black, no wrinkles, no livers-spots on the hands, all my own teeth, and didn't have to go out once a month for the Preparation H! My dear old Dad is 84, a widower, and spending my inheritance all over the place. Good job I've got used to being poor!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

10 year old keeps house up all night because he is afraid of the dark.

I HATE selfish and inconsiderate people like you. You know what? You're the baby. Act like your 20 and not three years old! [insert name] is afraid of the dark and so he has to sleep in the living room with me, sorry if you can't play your bloody games! That's life. You know what? Sometimes in life, we don't always get to play the Playstation 3 when we want to. Sorry to tell you this, but slamming doors around and making absurd and infinitely selfish and inconsiderate demands is not how a supposed grown-up should act. Jeez man, do you believe that the world revolves around only you? That everyone must sucuumb to every demand of yours? [insert name] at least has a justification for his bratiness; he's 10 and is afraid of the dark, you're 20 flippin' years old and are throwing a fit because you can't play the PS3 at what time? uhhh, 12 at midnight? AND you expect ME to loose even more sleep so that you can play your mindless games? No. Life ain't like that, and if you can't accept that, you'll never move beyond your lethargic video-gaming habits.

----------


## IceM

> IceM,
> 
> Whether you have discussed it with your girlfriend or not, posting about this issue on a public forum which has thousands of members is unfair, I believe, simply because (and I am quoting you here) "[you] mock [your] girlfriend's kissing." *Had you been asking, for example, how to deal with this issue without hurting her feelings, it would have been different.* However, making fun of someone for whom, in theory, you care on a personal and private matter is, indeed, in poor taste.
> 
> *How would she feel if she found out about your post? How would you feel if you found out that she was "ranting" about a private issue in your relationship on a public forum behind your back?*
> 
> Oh, and, here is some "food for thought" for you: "Don't kiss and tell." Especially not on a public forum.


I do believe, Scheherazade, considering the premise of the thread I was posting in, I was not asking for help on how to deal with a terrible kisser. I realize you present a hypothetical situation, but considering the context of my post, I was "rant{ing} at people who tick [me] off in real life." My intention was clear.

Don't give me the guilt trip. Because my name and identity has not been revealed, I am anonymous. I never directly stated my girlfriend's name. She, too, is anonymous. Don't pity me into feeling sorry if my "girlfriend ever found out about my post" because she won't. We're both anonymous. I'd agree that my rant was in poor taste if I named her, and made a concerted effort to defame her publicly. Saying she's a bad kisser hardly qualifies as offensive. Similarly, wouldn't every other person alluded to in these posts be offended by the content? Wouldn't they feel betrayed and slighted that they were ranted about behind their backs? Mind you, the others are complete strangers, free to be defamed at will. I recurrently face this issue at every intimate moment. I'm sure, after tolerating this issue long enough, I'm allowed to joke about it.

Leading me to another rant (but not about you).

Your 18th birthday party was not worth cancelling a trip to Washington D.C., my friend. Sorry you seem to think it was.

----------


## Lokasenna

To the people who run this building:

Half past one in the morning is not a suitable time for a fire drill. At that time of the night, I expect someone to actually be on fire for my troubles. If you do it again, I will makes sure this is the case. Thank you, you cretins.

----------


## Leland Gaunt

I do not give a **** that you want salt on your cucumbers, you will get your goddamn salt on the meat side JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE. I will not compromise my artistic integrity just so you can feel as if you have a special sub sandwich. If you really want salted cucumbers, take your business to some thrice accursed corner of the world...like Quiznos. Particular *****.

*...later*

Oh come on Rod, don't fire me, it was just one slip up.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

To my brother's friends: when he passes out on the soccer field, you draw all over him in black magic marker then leave him there? Not cool, what if it snowed and he got hypothermia? What if he had alcohol poisoning? What if some weird old Gacy-esque rapist were cuising around and found him lying there unconcious at six thirty in the morning?

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> To my brother's friends: when he passes out on the soccer field, you draw all over him in black magic marker then leave him there? Not cool, what if it snowed and he got hypothermia? What if he had alcohol poisoning? What if some weird old Gacy-esque rapist were cuising around and found him lying there unconcious at six thirty in the morning?


It's pricks like those that give my bad age group a poor reputation. Good on you for confronting them.

Edit: Lol, I meant: give my age group a poor reputation. They've even got me thinking it on a subconscious level.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Catie: I teased you about forgetting my last name FOUR YEARS AGO (one single time) and you gave me an un-vitation to your wedding (in a red envelope delivered to my _house_ for christ's sake). Do you know how lame that is? You glare at me every time you see me. Now you won't let me talk to your husband, and you _won't even let him be my facebook friend_. What the hell is this, middle school? This is so awkward for us, Dave and I as well as your husband. Why are you doing this, is it honestly because you had a crush on Dave in highschool? I can't do this girl fight crap, I'm not going to get into a tiff with a _married woman_ (which is what you are, in case you've forgotten). I just don't have it in me to act like a retarded, bubbleheaded pre-teen. I agree with Steve and Dave, you are _way_ too young and immature to be married and have a child. It's pathetic that the only thing that you have to entertain you in your life is putting other people down that you don't even know. If you _had_ taken the time to get to know me before you became so determined to despise me, you'd know that I only _look_ like a meek little book-mouse.

----------


## Lokasenna

I am writing this on a library computer. Why am I doing it on a library computer rather than my own? Because two days ago a virus gave it one hell of a beating, which has totally crippled it. With only one month to go until I submit my thesis, this has not been at all helpful.

So this is addressed to whomever created that virus: 

Know this, you malodorous, rat-faced little turd: if I ever get my hands on you, then I shall visit upon your body such fiendish and diabolical torments, that you shall be begging for the release of death, and the embrace of Hell, just to escape me. There are far, far worse things than death, and an eternity writhing in the fires of the pit will seem like a blessed relief after a few days with me and a selection of power-tools.

Phew, it felt good to get that off my chest! Now back to trying to salvage my work...

----------


## soundofmusic

I'm good today :Seeya:

----------


## soundofmusic

Okay, just spent night number 2 with neighbors, they brought out the tv to watch a number of reality shows. On one, they have a young couple buying a new house along with the houseful of wonderful furniture. I said, "No, it doesn't quite happen that way" In which, one said, "If they are professionals...you could do it too if you worked more....I worked a 60 hour week this week; I wanted to hit him over the head with his own beer bottle :Flare:

----------


## grace86

I hate alcohol.
I hate that my beautiful friend, wonderful wife and mother is so afraid and insecure and quiet.
I hate how on a regular basis her husband hits on me in front of her and plays it off as a joke.
I hate that she's silent about it.
I hate how tonight we all come home from a baby shower, he's been drinking with the guys there, and that he tries to grope at and hits on me in the car with his beautiful wife and child in the car.
I hate how she sits quietly by and plays it off like it doesn't hurt her.
This guy is such a jerk and I am ashamed that he thinks he can hurt my friend this way because she's too weak to say anything....and I know they need help. It disgusts me that I cannot make their situation better.

----------


## Maryd.

Why in 'you-know-who's' name, would you think, I would hand that over to you?

----------


## Delta40

why the heck do I keep falling asleep sitting up?

----------


## BookofNothing92

1.I hate my grades.
2. I hate arrogant people.
3. I hate my father.

----------


## Indyben

Maybe I shouldn't be thinking about certain things the way I am but I can't let who it is know I'm thinking about it that way because I'm too scared...

----------


## Pensive

Can I hate all the examiners who marked my exams or will that be too stupid? Or better to hate the people who wrote the exam questions! 




> I hate alcohol.
> I hate that my beautiful friend, wonderful wife and mother is so afraid and insecure and quiet.
> I hate how on a regular basis her husband hits on me in front of her and plays it off as a joke.
> I hate that she's silent about it.
> I hate how tonight we all come home from a baby shower, he's been drinking with the guys there, and that he tries to grope at and hits on me in the car with his beautiful wife and child in the car.
> I hate how she sits quietly by and plays it off like it doesn't hurt her.
> This guy is such a jerk and I am ashamed that he thinks he can hurt my friend this way because she's too weak to say anything....and I know they need help. It disgusts me that I cannot make their situation better.


 :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

Doh! Coworkers that suck *** and point out everybody else's errors.

----------


## Leland Gaunt

I hate new employees who buddy up with the boss, and report every little thing that is said or done when the boss is not around. I hate the fact that they get promoted, and those of us who have worked for 7 times as long as she has, and have only ever received exemplary employee review, get our hours cut.

A special hate-out for people who order over 25 feet of sandwiches, as a joke. We lost hundreds of dollars, and no one is going to get a raise for awhile. Thanks.

----------


## Azazael

I hate people who yell, especially when they then start yelling that they aren't yelling. I hate having my life dictated by adults because I'm just a teenager. If you have an issue, don't yell about it. Take ten deep breaths and if you can't talk like a reasonable, intelligent human being, shut up. Don't yell about stuff that you have no flipping clue about, because it makes you look like an idiot. Congratulations, you're not like my father - and don't talk about my father, you don't know who he is you loser. You're worse, you jackass so get off your high horse and let it trample you into the dirt. And don't grab people when they're driving you idiot - don't grab people at all. If you're life is so bad, and you hate so much, why don't you stop yelling, screaming, threatening to leave, and_ just do it._ Is that too complex for you to comprehend? Do you get some type of perverse pleasure from this? Do you like putting memories into my head that I _can't ever forget now?_ Would it have been so hard to look around and notice, oh, gee, the lady I'm supposed to care about is crying! Let's stop yelling now, and at least _pretend_ I have something that resembles intelligence!

Gosh I never realized how much I swore until I had to clean up this message :/

----------


## Leland Gaunt

I think that the content validates cussing.  :Frown:

----------


## leapinlizard

Oh, you poor thing. Yelling is definitely not a necessary part of life..glad you recognize that and I hope your life will be more peaceful in the future. It's what you make it!

----------


## Lokasenna

Dear Office-Nazi,

If you are going to set up lots of pointless rules about the submission of research, such as filling in 7 different forms in triplicate, plastering my marking code over every page, using the utterly retarded and dogmatic MLA referencing system despite it's utter inapplicability to my subject, and forcing me to use a font that doesn't contain several letters from the Old Icelandic alphabet, then that is all fine; I shall cope. However, if you honestly expect me to take several months of research and "leave it on my chair", because you can't be bothered to be in your office on the day YOU named for submission, then you honestly have another thing coming. Given that in the past you have penalised students (i.e. given them a mark of ZERO) for being 3 minutes over the deadline, then there is no way in hell I'm leaving until I've forced my work into your clammy claws, and gotten a recipt. An evil old witch you may be, but you are rapidly becoming an unprofessional evil old witch. If it comes to it, I shall not be the first person to call you out in public, but by God it will be a dressing-down you will remember!

Loka

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> I hate people who yell, especially when they then start yelling that they aren't yelling.


Haha, my mom used to do that when I was a teenager. "I'M!!! NOT!!! YELLIIIIING!!!!!!!!" Isn't it difficult not to laugh?

----------


## soundofmusic

What do you mean I'm lucky to still be working! You haven't laid anyone off because everyones leaving...that's what happens when you pay 5 dollars less an hour than every other company. And I don't feel like going to your stupid meetings either...shmuck (did I spell that right)

----------


## papayahed

I'm a little annoyed with myself right now. Quit leaving clothes in the washing machine!!!!

----------


## papayahed

Put the goddamn blackberry down! Do you realize the message you are sending to your staff.

----------


## iRead

Dear brother;

Yes. I am OCD about it. But you MISTREAT your books! Doggy-ears! Do you understand, little brother, that putting the book down like that will hurt the spine? Yes, books feel pain too- they do!
I lend you my books and what do you do? Doggy-ears! You pick your nose and leave whatever you snag on the pages! And dumping my books in water when you get mad?
For the sake of my sanity, learn how to hold a book. And stop. Putting. Stickers. On. Them.

----------


## papayahed

Do you realize how childish you seem when you don't respond??


Not to mention arbitrarily closing work orders!

 :Boxing Smiley:  :Crash:

----------


## bouquin

I'm from the Philippines but based in western Europe for close to 20 years now.. and once in a while getting doses of culture shock with regards certain things from my own home country! Latest case in point concerns my relative Y. who lives in the Philippines, is upper middle-class and thus can afford a full-time, live-in nanny for her young daughter. In an e-mail to me last year Y. said in a rather rueful way that the nanny had to suddenly go on leave and would be away for a week; and so she had no choice, she herself had to be _the_ NANNY to her four-year-old child during the interval! And then the other day Y. posted in her blog that she was surfing the internet while folding the laundry at the same time (no explanation as to why the two housekeepers are not on the scene) and immediately her friends lauded her for being such an amazing mom!
I am confounded by the reasoning that taking complete charge of her own child would "downgrade" a woman to the category of mere nanny whereas multi-tasking Facebook & laundry would propel her to the status of super-mom!

----------


## papayahed

:Flare:  :Banghead:  :Banghead:  :Banghead: 

"See if you can't make them stop...." 

Are you freakin' kidding me?????

----------


## a-lad-insane

After reading a couple of dystopian novels (the usual, you know, brave new world, 1984, farenheit 451 etc.) and noticing that everyone feared and still fears(if they even care that is) that a big bad government will come and "rob" us of our "freedoms".

The general fear, from what i gather, is that somewhere out there there are a group of people who are bent on attacking literature (and art in general), and that once this is achieved, their rule will be unchallenged and unquestioned by the ignorance they have created. It seems that all the authors had a common belief that forcefully robbing people of literature will leave them vulnerable to the dystopias of this "group of people's" creation.

But from what my naive and possibly flawed observation can gather, it seems that rather than a group of people forcefully destroying art and "dumbing" us down, i think we are bringing it upon ourselves.

i actually believe that we will achieve a future where literature/art is non-existent . but i dont think that it will be enforced, but rather we will choose it, and are choosing it day by day.

i wont repeat what others have said before me, but there's plenty of evidence. less people are reading literature, and more "movies" are being made out of books than ever before. more people watch reality tv, and youtube viral videos than they go to their local theatres to see plays, classical music(you know real instruments with heartfelt compositions as opposed to autotuned 3 minute repetitive songs).

so now that people have been robbed of literature/art, does it still mean we are living in a dystopia? my answer would be no. i think it was wrong of these authors to assume that the destruction of literature would lead to people giving in to bad leadership and mind control etc. 

Feel free to give your opinions, and offer a bit of constructive critisism (yeah right) on this poorly written delusional rant.

cheers and have a good day.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I can't recommend highly enough the particularly insightful posts made by MystyrMystyry during the past few weeks

Copy his name and paste it into the Google Search Engine followed by 1984, this will lead you to the relevant links in the appropriate threads in this forum

Upon satiating your previously unquenchable thirst repeat the process of pasting his name into Google followed by Farenheit 451 and/or Ray Bradbury

Hope this information helps

----------


## MystyrMystyry

And thankyou for wishing me cheers and to have a good day

Right back at you

----------


## Paulclem

The idea of dumbing down is not new. I read in another thread of an ancient Egyptian writer complaining that all the books that needed to be written had been done - lamenting the passing of the art form. (Apologies - I can't remember off the top of my head who said this.)

We perhaps suffer from a short sightedness thinking that trends such as reality TV will have more of an effect than ever. Big Brother - the channel 4 reality TV show in the UK and other countries has come and gone. It seems that the TV people get an idea, it becomes successful, they do it to death and then gradually we all go off it and watch something else. This has happened with House makeover shows from the 90's which are now a part of the budget end of daytime TV. 

Kids today are exploring the internet and phones and presumably making the choices you suggested. They won't always be like this though. I often read on here about people today not reading - when I was in school in the 70's we were studying Lord of the Rings, and I can tell you that not many read it. My mate - an intelligent lad - had never read a book. I bet he has now. The process of history is very complex, and it's difficult to say where any one trend will lead.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

The '90's reality tv phenomenon began as a reaction by the network executives when underpaid writers (and some other related industry employees) were disrupting scheduled broadcasts by strikes and picket lines.

It was an exciting time for these executives when they realised that at their fingertips was a new system that could produce equivalent quality programming with increased popularity for far less cost and with greater cross-promotional advertising revenue.

The new celebrities had the neccesary looks and talent to work in the media spotlight - ie as qualified as what they'd replaced but with even less nous as to what their new-found fame was potentially worth to the stations, so a great bargaining chip had been forfeited.

This largely lasted until the various writers with families to support and mortgages to pay agreed to a compromise deal offering them even less pay and worse conditions than they had enjoyed before the crisis

And a quick glance of the tv guide shall show that the quality of television programming has never been better

Interesting times indeed

----------


## Hyacinthine

There was a thread like this started at another forum I go to. The premise is that, when you have something you really wish you could say to someone, anyone, but cannot, you can say it here just to get some relief. It's a bit of a crabby sort of thread, sure, but I think it helps one keep one's sanity! You can say loving (but embarrassingly mushy) things as well as annoyed things. Of course, this isn't meant for airing forum quarrels. I'll start.

It's really cheap of you to want to just replace the five tiles that fell off. Don't you think the rest of them are going to fall off soon too? You can't just slap those five back on, you can tell the whole wall is rotting away even where the tiles have not fallen off. Last night I had a dream you just wanted to use Elmer's glue to put the tiles back on, and that's not so far from the truth, is it? Luckily the contractor refuses to just do the five tiles, but rather insists on re-doing the whole thing, because he knows just putting the five tiles back on would be ridiculous. You're so cheap.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

> I can't recommend highly enough the particularly insightful posts made by MystyrMystyry during the past few weeks
> 
> Copy his name and paste it into the Google Search Engine followed by 1984, this will lead you to the relevant links in the appropriate threads in this forum
> 
> Upon satiating your previously unquenchable thirst repeat the process of pasting his name into Google followed by Farenheit 451 and/or Ray Bradbury
> 
> Hope this information helps


Orrrrrrr, you could just post the link.  :Sosp:

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Too many lnks to post happily

Meaning my happiness would be at risk

And besides which I've got other things to do

 :Smile:

----------


## Revolte

big bad governments already came and took our freedoms away, they have to or they wouldnt exist. I'm confused where the link between that and destruction of literature comes in, considering the anarchists are the ones still working through printing press, zines and anti-copyright literature that can be found nearly everywhere if you look, that are sometimes free, almost always affordable and brilliantly crafted.

Of course we are making ourselves stupid, but lets be realistic, in a system where you are regulated on how you enjoy your life (you know, you get a park here and there but you can only go there at certain times, must be sober, cant play on anything that wasnt made for you to play on, and lets just hope you arent homless), theres only so much your average person will do. 

While I think people should reclaim the streets and make every corner and bus stop a playground, most would rather sit in their room staring at the brain drain, watching people live a life they want to live, because its safer that way. Kinda seems like when parents force their kids to do something stupid (I'm sorry but no three year old is going to learn much from being a model, and if they dont enjoy it its worthless) so they can live through them.

----------


## The Comedian

Here's a thread to rant for all that's right and good! (and follow the forum rules for civility and decorum, of course. . .). 

Humm. . .where to begin. Oh yes! Objectivity, data, pie charts, gantt charts, leichhardt scale, to you I say Bah Humbug! Most of all human experience is unmeasurable and imbued with emotion. This is a good thing. So when YOU ask me to "click the [goddamn] box that best approximates my understanding of X". Or maybe I should rate how I feel on a scale of 1-5? I just want to throw the stupid survey monkey out with the rotten banana bread because I know. . .I just KNOW. . .that this collection of wild guess, apathetic clicking is going to be put in some ridiculous chart and discussed as "quantitative data" indicating that . . . . 

What that? Oh you mean there's numbers in that chart: 14, 27, 6, 96%. . .well call me horsefeathers! We're lookin' at God's truth then. Anything's data if it's in one of gantt's nifty little charts. That's just the sort of thing that I need to make an informed decision: the collected clicks of people who'd rather be doing anything else than filling out that silly survey. 

Let's face it -- most of what we know is filtered though an emotion or an assortment of knowing. Our wisdom is made of narrative, song, and bonds of sympathy. Our understanding is a struggle and an accident. It's okay to love a subject. It's okay to cultivate a mood for thought and reflection. These things are good. Now put that in your pie and smoke it! And yes, I really want to see you smoke a pie [chart]. _That 'ud learn me sumptin' real good!_ 

End Rant.

----------


## kasie

This is a purely personal rant - I'm trying to sell my house: when I get a request for a viewing via the Estate Agent from a prospective purchaser, I set to and tidy up, do a bit of cleaning, make the house look attractive and nice to live in but not too lived in, if you understand the nicety of the difference. I spend time on it then I either make myself scarce - if the agent is showing round the interested parties - or I put on a welcoming smile and show them round myself. I don't mind doing all this, it's part of the trauma of selling a house I've lived in for twenty-three years - isn't moving house said to be the third most stressful thing in life, behind bereavement and divorce? No, my rant is that the 'interested parties' don't bother to contact the agent afterwards to say they are no longer interested in the property. I spend days wondering if I am going to have make a swift move and should I be looking at possible properties myself and finally phoning the agent, only to find the agent can't get hold of them or they won't commit to a decision. (A minor rant is that the agent often doesn't seem to have bothered to follow up the enquiry himself.) I'm not a mind reader - well, I am sometimes, but I need to have the person standing in front of me to do it then it's reading body language rather than minds - I need to be told the answer. Isn't it common courtesy to say thank you for being let into someone's home, even if it's No, thank you, it's not for us after all? I went to look at a house last week - I thanked the lady as I was leaving, explained that much as I loved her house, I couldn't make an offer until I had a firm offer on my own property (which I thought I had but apparently not, no phone call to confirm.... :Banghead: ) then I called the agent, repeated my message and asked him to contact the householder to confirm my position. I hope he did. I wouldn't want her to be in the uncertain position I've been in so many times. Rant over - thank you for listening.  :Smile5:

----------


## Hurricane

Just because you have certain privileges and can use them to your advantage doesn't mean you should. Remember where you came from and what it would've looked like when you were in their place, damn it. 

Stop being a caution of what not to be as a leader and start setting an example.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Yeah, I used to have to give X amount of hours per semester to psychology research in Edmonton. Randomly clicking usually makes you feel like less of a lab pigeon, unless it's one of those tricky Twilight Zone-y tests (I've only ever had one of those, it was testing passive agressive behaviour - it would have been pretty cool if I was on the outside).

----------


## The Comedian

> Yeah, I used to have to give X amount of hours per semester to psychology research in Edmonton. Randomly clicking usually makes you feel like less of a lab pigeon, unless it's one of those tricky Twilight Zone-y tests (I've only ever had one of those, it was testing passive agressive behaviour - it would have been pretty cool if I was on the outside).


Those surveys drive me crazy. On that on in particular, when it asked from my demographic information I informed them that I was 125 year old, gay, female Latino/Hawaiian who works in accounting.  :Biggrin5:  Let'em put that in their pie chart.

----------


## Shalot

I thought we had a thread like this - it was "get it off your chest" or something. But I can't find it. So I am starting "Post a Rant" so that I can go off about what happened to me today.

I have neighbors who like to have guests. They are young neighbors. They just moved in several months ago replacing another family who also liked to have lots of guests over. Often. Too often.

The problem with having lots of guests is that lots of guests have lots of cars and the parking is limited. Ever since we moved here I often have trouble backing out of the driveway because there are a lot of vehicles parked everywhere. One day I said, "One of these days, I'm going to hit one of these parked cars." Today was that day.

Today is Saturday. I got up early and went to work because we were required to work today. The importance of this piece of information will become clear later. But for now, just know that I got up very early before the sun came up to work an extra day of the week and I have been working over because of the time of year it is and the industry I work in. 

Now, I backed into a vehicle parked behind my driveway, and notified the neighbors who sent their friend out so that we could do all the insurance, police report crap. I was pissed off at the time. I was pissed for a number of reasons. I was pissed b/c the vehicle I hit belonged to a kid's father. I was pissed that the kid called his father to ask his father what to do. I was pissed that the kid took great care to park directly behind my driveway when there was plenty of room in my neighbor's actual driveway for him to park. The front of my house faces the side of the neighbor's house. The kid's parking choice is a mystery to me. Or maybe it's not. If the kid were parking a car that he had actually worked to pay off, then maybe he would have made a wiser parking choice. And finally, I was pissed that this whole thing was my fault and there is no recourse for me. 

So the officer who arrived came and stated that we either could or could not file a police report and I said that I wanted to file the report. Then I said, does it take a long time to file the report? Now remember that I am highly pissed off with two years of pent up rage about the parked cars i have to take care not to hit when I go out of my driveway while my neighbors enjoy a continuously active social life. I was also a bit unhappy about having to work so much this week and about work in general. So, the tone of my voice was not exactly sweet at the time. The officer took this personally and asked why I was taking an attitude with him. Then he proceeded to tell me that he had been up at 6:30 this morning and he'd been at it all day, and he didn't want to come out and take attitude. The officer made the entire situation about him, when it was not about him. It was about me, my property and the kid's property. 

But I was dealing with Officer Ego. Officer Ego went on to state that he had been working in a housing project all day and that he actually preferred the housing projects and that was more suited to his personality. He didn't like giving civilians tickets blah blah blah. So I just said that I was not giving attitude, I said that I wanted to make sure that everyone's car repairs are handled and that I want the paperwork handled correctly. I also stated that I too had been at work all morning and that my day started early as well. 

So, that went on and on and I finally got a statement from my insurance company that it would be necessary for Officer Ego to file the police report and now it's all handled but I sure don't like that police officer. and I can't help but wish that....well. You get the idea. Anyway, the whole thing ruined my day. I wonder if I could file a complaint about the officer or would I just be bringing more grief upon myself? I think the cop could use some feedback about dealing with citizens...it might be wise to NOT take people like me personally when we're upset. I've often found that when you are dealing with an angry upset person you can often diffuse the situation by dealing with the person as though they are not upset. When you respond that way, the angry person is usually subdued by the end of the situation and calmer.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

I'm so sick of mother****ing people not using their ****ing blinkers when driving their ****ing car. Use it, you dip**** dumbass ****! And I hate when people don't turn on their goddamn headlights when it's ****ing RAINING. Hey, *******, it helps me see you so I don't run into your stupid ****ing **** car! And I hate when two dumb mother****ers decide to drive in two different ****ing lanes at the exact same ****ing speed so I can't ****ing pass the dumb ****-for-brains up! Those ****ing ****s, those ****-eating, mother****ing *******s piss me off! ****!!!!!!!!!

(That's how you rant.)

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Haha, those were some epic rants.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am so very tired of being told why I should not read this book or that author... 

I am not a high-brow, intellectual, know-it-all reader. I do not read to impress anyone here or in real life (so much so that I usually keep my reading habits to myself).

I read simply because I enjoy reading; because it offers me means of escape from everyday life. What's more, I would like to make my own mind up on a book or on an author rather than following someone else's unsought guidance.

So, please let me read.

----------


## YW1990

> I am so very tired of being told why I should not read this book or that author... 
> 
> I am not a high-brow, intellectual, know-it-all reader. I do not read to impress anyone here or in real life (so much so that I usually keep my reading habits to myself).
> 
> I read simply because I enjoy reading; because it offers me means of escape from everyday life. What's more, I would like to make my own mind up on a book or on an author rather than following someone else's unsought guidance.
> 
> So, please let me read.


One of the best things i've read here recently. I've only been here two days though but this is refreshing.

----------


## PoeticPassions

I hate fake moralists. Telling others what they can and cannot do, judging other people's actions, while at the same time never contributing anything positive or constructive. 

Just mind your own business.

----------


## stlukesguild

I'm so sick of mother****ing people not using their ****ing blinkers when driving their ****ing car. Use it, you dip**** dumbass ****! And I hate when people don't turn on their goddamn headlights when it's ****ing RAINING. Hey, *******, it helps me see you so I don't run into your stupid ****ing **** car! And I hate when two dumb mother****ers decide to drive in two different ****ing lanes at the exact same ****ing speed so I can't ****ing pass the dumb ****-for-brains up! Those ****ing ****s, those ****-eating, mother****ing *******s piss me off! ****!!!!!!!!!

I could've said that word for word... all the ****s included. :Thumbsup:

----------


## cacian

this a rant room to vent whatever frustrations there maybe.
It is nice to come and pour out whatever is up  :Flare:  :Nopity:  :Rant:

----------


## cacian

Grrr I should have searched the forum first haha. :Biggrin: 
Anyway why can't I get my head around the Russian language it's soooooooooooo hard. :Crash:

----------


## papayahed

hey jackhole. Don't guilt me into doing work the turn around and tell my boss it seemed like I wanted to do so you gave me free reign! jerk!

----------

